# Postez vos plus beaux panoramas



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

Je vous propose une variation des fils déjà existants "Postez vos plus belles photos" et "Avec ton appareil" : les panoramas !

Pour ne pas perturber l'affichage du forum, je recommande un hébergement des panoramas sur Image Shack et l'utilisation du Thumbails pour faire un lien vers l'image.

Je commence, avec un panorama du port de Colioure :





*POUR RAPPEL*


> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et *un poids de 150Ko*. Nous vous demanderons aussi de *ne pas citer les photos* ou images pour les mêmes raisons.
> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *(15 photos du même lac pris sous toutes les coutures, ça craint un peu... dixit le grand sage Lebowski) sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

Très bonne idée !!! 

La Meije, depuis la masion des Clôts, au dessus de Ventelon (et de La Grave)


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

Rhâaa ! Ca, c'est du panorama, de toute beauté ! Dire que moi j'ai rien retravaillé derrière, j'ai laissé pleins de vilaines marques entre 2 photos  :rose:  honte  :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée !!!
> 
> La Meije, depuis la masion des Clôts, au dessus de Ventelon (et de La Grave)




bravo Alan c'est superbe 

On dirait ces foutues couleurs des années 50-60 en Allemagne moi j'aime yo mais je peux pas te bouler là sorry


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Rhâaa ! Ca, c'est du panorama, de toute beauté ! Dire que moi j'ai rien retravaillé derrière, j'ai laissé pleins de vilaines marques entre 2 photos :rose:  honte  :rose:



non, rassure-toi la tienne a aussi de la gueule et du charme 

Ceci étant, je trouve qu'il manque de l'espace en haut et en bas... c'est le sentiment que j'éprouve quand je regarde ton image.

Et puis tu sais, celle d'Alan a l'air jolie mais c'est juste parce qu'il a mis un bord noir...


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, je trouve qu'il manque de l'espace en haut et en bas... c'est le sentiment que j'éprouve quand je regarde ton image.



Bien vu, ceci est dû au fait que j'ai été obligé de rogner mon diaporama parce que mes images étaient mal aligné ! En effet, j'ai pris les images sans trépied, à la va-vite...


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2005)

j'ai cloné romu et pierrot !


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu, ceci est dû au fait que j'ai été obligé de rogner mon diaporama parce que mes images étaient mal aligné ! En effet, j'ai pris les images sans trépied, à la va-vite...



Moi aussi 

J'étais pieds nus, avec la bière fraîche du soir après une bonne journée de grimpe, sur la terrasse de la maison.

Il y a un peu de boulot sous Photoshop quand même.

Et puis le noir sauve le truc


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu, ceci est dû au fait que j'ai été obligé de rogner mon diaporama parce que mes images étaient mal aligné ! En effet, j'ai pris les images sans trépied, à la va-vite...



Tu voudrais pas nous montrer la version non rognée ?...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, un fil panorama  excellente idée, pim 
Alan : :love: comme d'hab 

et voici ma modeste contribution... le seul panorama que j'aie fait jusqu'à présent avec ma Canon. C'est le même que ma signature en fait 





(cliquez sur l'image pour le grand format : 390 ko)

Le paysage représente une vue panoramique des Alpes vaudoises depuis la Videmanette (2145 m). Pris debout sans trépied, assemblé avec le logiciel livré avec l'appareil photo : PhotoStitch.


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais pas nous montrer la version non rognée ?...



Voilà, mais du coup on voit encore plus les joints entre photos...


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un fil panorama  excellente idée, pim



Rendons à Macounette ce qui appartiens à Macounette, c'est le fait de voir ta signature qui m'a donné l'idée de faire un fil   

Ton panorama est magnifique  :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Merci :rose:


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mais du coup on voit encore plus les joints entre photos...



Puisque les jonctions sont délicates, pourquoi ne pas procéder différemment et juste superposer les clichés sans chercher à la joindre, un peu à la façon de David Hockney :






Un autre exemple d'une amie artiste


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2005)

Une vue des pyrénées depuis le sud de Toulouse (photo clicable)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Puisque les jonctions sont délicates, pourquoi ne pas procéder différemment et juste superposer les clichés sans chercher à la joindre, un peu à la façon de David Hockney :




ce travail j'aime vraiment beauocup     :love:  :love: 

cela pourrait me donner des idée !!


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Puisque les jonctions sont délicates, pourquoi ne pas procéder différemment et juste superposer les clichés sans chercher à la joindre, un peu à la façon de David Hockney :
> 
> 
> 
> Un autre exemple d'une amie artiste



Tout ceci me rappelle beaucoup la dernière beauté de Brian de Palma : _Femme Fatale_.

Le photographe Antonio Banderas y reconstitue une chouette vue parisienne...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Puisque les jonctions sont délicates, pourquoi ne pas procéder différemment et juste superposer les clichés sans chercher à la joindre, un peu à la façon de David Hockney :



Moi j'aime bien cette idée de jonctions visibles (ça on le sait hein alan  )
Dans un autre fil j'avais déjà posté ces trois panoramas (cliquer sur les images pour les voir en grand)
  L'atlantique, et les pyrénées.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci me rappelle beaucoup la dernière beauté de Brian de Palma : _Femme Fatale_.
> 
> Le photographe Antonio Banderas y reconstitue une chouette vue parisienne...


[excusez-moi ça n'a rien à voir]
C'est bien ce film ou à la dernière scène il y à un "jeu de zoom" dans ce qui se trouve être une photo accrochée au mur ? 
Avec une histoire de reflet :hein:
non ?  [/excusez-moi ça n'avait rien à voir mais c'est interessant quand même ]


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

J'adore ce genre de "collage-panorama".  :love:
Mais, les pros, vous expliquez comment faire ? Y'a-t-il une tactique particulière ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce genre de "collage-panorama".  :love:
> Mais, les pros, vous expliquez comment faire ? Y'a-t-il une tactique particulière ?



 je sais je suis pas pro du tout du tout mais je peux parler de ma "technique" à moi (qui me fait bien tourner la tête  ) enfin du bidouillage, je prends une succession de photo sans avoir de mode rafale ou aucune autre gadget sur mon appareil :  je me plante bien solidement au sol (surtout rester bien stable), j'essaie de bien conserver l'axe de rotation (sans chaise qui tourne  ni trépied, ni rail rien ) je fais en sorte qu'un bout de la précédente photo soit présent sur la suivante, je tourne petit à petit, et je finis les jambes emmêlées, voir le casfque dans le sable  mais j'ai ma série de photos, ensuite montage sur photoshop en gardant _exprès_ les différences de tonalités  

Vala pour ma technique qu'on ne peut pas appeler technique :rose:

_Et puis une dernière qui se cachait ...
_


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [excusez-moi ça n'a rien à voir]
> C'est bien ce film ou à la dernière scène il y à un "jeu de zoom" dans ce qui se trouve être une photo accrochée au mur ?
> Avec une histoire de reflet :hein:
> non ?  [/excusez-moi ça n'avait rien à voir mais c'est interessant quand même ]



Oui c'est celui-là.


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je sais je suis pas pro du tout du tout mais je peux parler de ma "technique" à moi (qui me fait bien tourner la tête  ) enfin du bidouillage, je prends une succession de photo sans avoir de mode rafale ou aucune autre gadget sur mon appareil :  je me plante bien solidement au sol (surtout rester bien stable), j'essaie de bien conserver l'axe de rotation (sans chaise qui tourne  ni trépied, ni rail rien ) je fais en sorte qu'un bout de la précédente photo soit présent sur la suivante, je tourne petit à petit, et je finis les jambes emmêlées, voir le casfque dans le sable  mais j'ai ma série de photos, ensuite montage sur photoshop en gardant _exprès_ les différences de tonalités
> 
> Vala pour ma technique qu'on ne peut pas appeler technique :rose:


Ben, si, c'en est une  c'est surtout le _post-processing_ qui m'intéressait... 
en fait c'est comme ça que je fais aussi  sauf qu'après, un zouli logiciel me les met toutes ensemble 
je vais essayer comme tu dis  merci :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2005)

Avoriaz Fevrier 2005 (pas de pied... merci PhotoStitch  )





Excellente idée ce sujet


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

sur les hauteurs de Ribiers....


----------



## loudjena (24 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> 
> J'étais pieds nus, avec la bière fraîche du soir après une bonne journée de grimpe, sur la terrasse de la maison.
> 
> ...



Haaaa... la Meije ! Belle image. Il y en a de belles (de la Meije) aussi à faire depuis le Plateau d'Emparis, "juste un peu plus haut" que les clots  

(Le bord noir, je ne suis pas fan, ça fait un peu vieillot).


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

celle ci s'appelle les triplettes.

encore merci à photosnitch...






derrière, c'est la maison de mes grands-parents, anciens bureaux attenants à l'usine de fabrication des cycles Lucer© et Alcyon©, dans les années 50-60. et ils mettent en vente ces jours ci


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sur les hauteurs de Ribiers....



pas mal, j'aime assez


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

qui se coltine de faire un résumé de la page 1 quand on passe en page 2 ?   

au fait, panorama, panoramique, qtvr, c'est pareil, non ?  :rose:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, j'aime assez



merci   

c'est un bon 180 (Bonnet C) 

à l'ixus...


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

à la Réunion... 

y'a comme des zones de couleurs


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

il est bien entouré notre moderateur cheri


----------



## Nathalex (24 Juillet 2005)

Le Lac Monroe, Parc du Mont-Tremblant (Québec)


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa... la Meije ! Belle image. Il y en a de belles (de la Meije) aussi à faire depuis le Plateau d'Emparis, "juste un peu plus haut" que les clots
> 
> (Le bord noir, je ne suis pas fan, ça fait un peu vieillot).



Tu as du passer devant la maison , celle qui est le plus en aval des Clôts, à droite de l'arrivée d'eau courante .

Le bord noir était pour faire "poster", j'ai offert la photo à mon compagnon de cordée, c'est sa maison 

Le plateau d'Emparis, on y est monté direct par l'ascension de la cascade de la Pisse , une jolie voie à  ambiance et bien fraiche 

Ce fil commence très fort !!


----------



## olof (24 Juillet 2005)

Un matin du moi de mai, depuis mon balcon :






(image à cliquer)


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2005)

Un petit peu plus de contenu sur la partie basse, ça serait pas mal. (cadonnerait une plus grande impression de profondeur)

Je conseille aux panoramistes de prendre des séries de photos à la verticale.
Vous aurez au final une image avec plus de détails (plus grand nombre de pixels dans la hauteur) et avec un angle de vue plus large.


----------



## niala2001 (24 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose une variation des fils déjà existants "Postez vos plus belles photos" et "Avec ton appareil" : les panoramas !
> 
> Pour ne pas perturber l'affichage du forum, je recommande un hébergement des panoramas sur Image Shack et l'utilisation du Thumbails pour faire un lien vers l'image.
> 
> Je commence, avec un panorama du port de Colioure :


Peut tu un peu m'expliquer comment fonctionne le site , tout est en anglais. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si, c'en est une  c'est surtout le _post-processing_ qui m'intéressait...
> en fait c'est comme ça que je fais aussi  sauf qu'après, un zouli logiciel me les met toutes ensemble
> je vais essayer comme tu dis  merci :love:



Des âmes charitables siffle: ) m'ont proposé aussi des Zolis logiciels, pour le moment je garde le côté brut.

Merci alan du conseil (photo verticales)


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pim (24 Juillet 2005)

niala2001 a dit:
			
		

> Peut tu un peu m'expliquer comment fonctionne le site , tout est en anglais. Merci



Sur la page d'accueil, tu cliques tout d'abord sur "Choisir un fichier", une boîte de dialogue s'ouvre pour t'inviter à choisir un fichier image (de moins de 1 Mo de taille).

Cette étape effectuée, tu cliques sur "host it!" (qui signifie "Mets le dans la hotte", sans doute celle du Père Noël  ), et sur la nouvelle page qui s'affiche, tu sélectionne le texte dans la première boîte "Hotlink for forum" (qui signifie "Lien cliquable pour un forum"), tu copie ce texte, et tu le colles en entier dans le corps de ton message sur MacGénération.

Une solution encore plus élégante consiste à utiliser l'outil Galerie du forum MacGénération (5ème lien sur la barre du haut), car quand tu rajoutes des images dans ta galerie, tu as toujours en bas de l'image à la fin une ligne intitulée "UBBCode". Copier le texte de ce champ et le coller dans ton message te permettra aussi d'afficher ton image.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup


Merci, c'est pas tant pour la photo que pour dire que panorama c'est pas forcément horizontal, d'ailleurs je propose que chacun fasse des tests cet été de "panoramas de travers", pour outrepasser les limites qu'on s'impose malgré soi (horizontal/vertical), c'est sûr que ça peut poser des problèmes d'assemblage, l'informatique de base ne connaissant que 1 ou 0, droite/gauche, haut/bas, les chemins de traverse nécessitent des programmes généralement pas donnés (idée reçue   )
Laiisez tomber


----------



## pim (24 Juillet 2005)

Ton idée de panorama vertical est excellente. Je vais vérifier, mais il me semble que sous PhotoShop Elements 3, avec l'outil Photomerge, la fusion de photos peut se faire dans toutes les directions !

Donc rien n'empêche de créer des grands posters !  

En passant, quelques panoramas :

- Chatel-Guyon, ville thermale :





- Vue du terrain et de la maison familiale à la campagne : 





On voit même une poule au premier plan, la coquine elle essayait de venir vers moi, voir si il y a quelque chose à manger  :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (25 Juillet 2005)

He! Bonne idée!
Moi, j'en avais fait un dans les Alpes fribourgeoises...
C'est ICI


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Le beffroi de Riom, dite "Tour de l'horloge", parce qu'il y a une horloge dessus   

En petit :





Edit : merci *Nouvoul* pour l'idée du diaporama vertical


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Une fois avalé les 129 marches de la montée de la fameuse Tour de l'horloge dont il est question ci-dessus, beau panorama sur la ville de Riom :


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Une fois avalé les 129 marches de la montée de la fameuse Tour de l'horloge dont il est question ci-dessus, beau panorama sur la ville de Riom :



Chouette panorama, j'aime bien ce collage qui ne cherche pas à se cacher.


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

Très cool, pim


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

C'est pas mon plus bô   (en fait le précédent était nettement meilleur) mais voici un que j'ai fait lors de l'ouverture du Stade de Suisse à Berne, récemment. (421 ko)


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon plus bô   (en fait le précédent était nettement meilleur) mais voici un que j'ai fait lors de l'ouverture du Stade de Suisse à Berne, récemment. (421 ko)



  Ha sympa! C fou on s'y croirait!!


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

La Place du Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes :




(Avec Firefox, l'image est redimensionnée et on peut zoomer  )


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La Place du Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes :
> (Avec Firefox, l'image est redimensionnée et on peut zoomer  )


Excellent


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent





Merci Macounette !


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon plus bô   (en fait le précédent était nettement meilleur) mais voici un que j'ai fait lors de l'ouverture du Stade de Suisse à Berne, récemment. (421 ko)



c'est pas mal du tout ! 

en fait, il manque un peu "d'air" en bas et un peu en haut, également, mais c'est pas mal


----------



## denisbalibouse (4 Août 2005)

Voilà ma contribution :





Village Bay sur Hirta dans l'archipèle de St-Kilda, nord ouest de l'Ecosse


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ma contribution :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waouuu MAGNIFIQUE, quelles COULEURS!!!   :love: j'adore!


----------



## denisbalibouse (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu MAGNIFIQUE, quelles COULEURS!!!   :love: j'adore!



Le meilleur jour en fait, il y avait très souvent des dépressions qui nous arrivaient dessus.


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

super joli, Denis  :love:


----------



## jc34 (6 Août 2005)

vraiment magnifique Denis  

Allez, je me lance sur ce fil, vraiment trop fort photostitch y a rien a faire  





Un très grand pano puisque c'est un 360  de la petite camargue (sète, frontignan, mireval, vic la gardiole) 

PS / vous savez comment faire pour fermer un 360 ??  et pouvoir faire le tour complet en taille reele ?  C'est avec quicktime je crois mais j'ai pas trop compris le principe.


----------



## jahrom (6 Août 2005)

Celle ci, je la poste pour Sonny. C'est la petite descente qui mène au port de Cargèse...:love:
Me rappele qu'on gravait nos noms sur les figuiers avec nos ongles...


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Août 2005)

Pêcheurs à Lanzarote


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> vraiment magnifique Denis
> 
> Allez, je me lance sur ce fil, vraiment trop fort photostitch y a rien a faire
> 
> ...


 Très joli... ça fait rêver. :love:



			
				jc34 a dit:
			
		

> PS / vous savez comment faire pour fermer un 360 ?? et pouvoir faire le tour complet en taille reele ? C'est avec quicktime je crois mais j'ai pas trop compris le principe.


Dans PhotoStitch, au moment de sauvegarder, tu choisis le format "QTVR" (QuickTime Virtual Reality). Ce qui te donnera un petit "film" que tu peux lire et "faire tourner" dans QuickTime Player.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Petite contribution personnelle*
Panorama de la maison carrée et des toits environnants depuis la terrasse du Carré d'Art, la médiathèque nimoise.


----------



## olof (7 Août 2005)

Voilà, c'est plus un assemblage qu'un panorama. Et en plus, c'est du vite fait, juste pour essayer !


----------



## gregor.samsa (7 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cloné romu et pierrot !



Mais c'est chez moi ça !  Ah... le 93 quel beau département quand même.


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Août 2005)

Le lac Léman cet après-midi


----------



## alan.a (14 Août 2005)

La baie d'Oban, en Écosse.

Cliquez sur l'image, pour la grande version.



​


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2005)

Superbe !


----------



## befa (31 Août 2005)

voici un panoramique (en fait plusieurs photos les unes a la suite des autes) fait par un ami, a Saint-Pierre Quiberon en Bretagne... ici c'est le couche du soleil


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

Vue de Porto depuis Vila Nova de Gaia (cliquez sur la petite image pour la voir en grand - 261 ko)


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vue de Porto depuis Vila Nova de Gaia (cliquez sur la petite image pour la voir en grand - 261 ko)





Très joli panorama, Macounette !    :love:


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2005)

gregor.samsa a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est chez moi ça !  Ah... le 93 quel beau département quand même.



ah non, c'est chez oim !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vue de Porto depuis Vila Nova de Gaia (cliquez sur la petite image pour la voir en grand - 261 ko)




*J'aime bien*
l'embarcadère Porto Cruz...



 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

befa a dit:
			
		

> voici un panoramique (en fait plusieurs photos les unes a la suite des autes) fait par un ami, a Saint-Pierre Quiberon en Bretagne... ici c'est le couche du soleil





ça me donne envie de retourner en bretagne. Belle prise de vue.. pour l' assemblage, c'est Photoshop?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2005)

Panoramique d'un point de vue sur la crête entre le col d'aspin et la Hourquette d'Ancizan.


----------



## Macounette (13 Septembre 2005)

Que c'est joli


----------



## esope (19 Septembre 2005)

voici ma contribution à ce thread :
deux pano faits avec mes mains et mon ordi...






voilà pour le vertical






et voilà pour l'horizontal...


----------



## soget (21 Septembre 2005)

Mais vacances cette été en Dordogne


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2005)

Très joli


----------



## nikolo (22 Septembre 2005)

Elle est bombée ton image. je trouve cela un peu dommage vu la photo.


----------



## soget (22 Septembre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bombée ton image. je trouve cela un peu dommage vu la photo.



Oui, vu l'angle.

A plat tu déforme les extrémités et tu perd des portions de l'images.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

tiens, un petit essai...j'avais pas encore posté dans ce fil....
donc:





 
*ou petite...*​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2005)

180&#176; des colines ouest de Nice:


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Octobre 2005)

Stade Vélodrome avec ma doudou dessus.   :love:


----------



## pim (24 Octobre 2005)

Un petit panorama de l'AES Jura :






Pas facile de prendre des gens tout le temps en train de bouger :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2005)

La + belle Avenue du monde...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> La + belle Avenue du monde...



Je l'aime pas beaucoup, avec ses vilains magasins, ses gros touriste un peu balourds et ses pétasses endimanchées, mais ton panorama la rend très chouette


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Woa très sympa ce panoramique


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2005)

_05.11.05 - 23.30 : Metropolis	
Evasion du camp de concentration de Fort Kovno (Lituanie) 

L'espace d'une semaine, un ancien camp de concentration des pays baltes accueille la reconstitution d'un épisode de la Shoah. Le but de l'opération est de réaliser une photographie de 3 x 6 m, composée à partir d'une multitude de clichés isolés._​
3 mètres sur 6  Ca c'est du panoramique. Ce soir sur Arte.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Novembre 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> _05.11.05 - 23.30 : Metropolis
> Evasion du camp de concentration de Fort Kovno (Lituanie)
> 
> L'espace d'une semaine, un ancien camp de concentration des pays baltes accueille la reconstitution d'un épisode de la Shoah. Le but de l'opération est de réaliser une photographie de 3 x 6 m, composée à partir d'une multitude de clichés isolés._​ 3 mètres sur 6  Ca c'est du panoramique. Ce soir sur Arte.



Super intéressant  Je vais tacher de regarder ça,mais c'est pas gagné, je sens que ma copine va insister pour mater le grand bêtisier ou je sais pas trop quoi...


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2005)

Moi je n'y connais rien. Mais il doit y avoir un gros travail informatique et une source très haute définition (chambre ?)


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2005)

désolé pour ceux qui n'ont pas de 17"


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Superbe jpmiss ! :style:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Superbe jpmiss ! :style:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

Superbes panoramas, jp !


----------



## 406 (8 Novembre 2005)

cool, tout çà 
mon premier montage mais je ne suis pas l'auteur des 25 photos qui le compose.:rose:


----------



## 406 (8 Novembre 2005)

oups, c'est pas la bonne. et vous allez comprendre pourquoi 25 photos . voila le final


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est la place du Capitole de Toulouse ? :love: (enfin il me semble ça fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas retournée)

Tout le tour de la place ce serait sympa


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tout le tour de la place ce serait sympa



Excuse-le il est feignant   

Bon, ce sera pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-le il est feignant
> 
> Bon, ce sera pour la prochaine fois...


 ah moi je me permettrais pas de dire ça, je ne connais pas le monsieur 406, mais si tu le dis 

Et puis je disais ça je ne voulais pas être vexante, juste que s'il s'agit bien du Capitole, la place est vraiment chouette (et ce côté n'est pas le plus joli juste un avis perso  )
Et si ce n'est pas la place du Capitole, ma curiosité naturelle à envie de voir ce qu'il y à après .. oui là un peu plus à droite !

Après chacun fait comme il l'entend ... :rose:


(mais ce serait mieux oui bon je dis plus rien  )


----------



## 406 (9 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est la place du Capitole de Toulouse ? :love: (enfin il me semble ça fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas retournée)
> 
> Tout le tour de la place ce serait sympa


vi, c'est la place du capitole comme tu ne la verra jamais. en plus, ce jour là, il était midi. c'était l'heure de pointe. il a fallu virer toutes les bagnoles et la dizaine de tourisme dans photoshop qui gachaient le paysage.


----------



## 406 (9 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-le il est feignant
> 
> Bon, ce sera pour la prochaine fois...


j'habite pas là-bas. pour çà, faut demander à ludo

ps : @antoine : je t'ai pas dit. le profil s'efface au bout d'une semaine si l'on ne rebranche pas la sonde d'ici là. c'est une protection


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

argh ! c'est vrai ? Je vais désinstaller le logiciel alors  Ou alors tu passeras prendre le café


----------



## 406 (9 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> argh ! c'est vrai ? Je vais désinstaller le logiciel alors  Ou alors tu passeras prendre le café


c'est une blague mais pour le café....


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> c'est une blague mais pour le café....





You're welcome.


----------



## Toz (9 Novembre 2005)

Comment vous faites pour montrer à votre femme quel mixeur choisir?
Merci les amis pour cette initiative panoramique.







...bon je sais y'a les plans de joints qui merdent. Mais je m'appliquerai pour les paysages...


----------



## Toz (9 Novembre 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> ...bon je sais y'a les plans de joints qui merdent. Mais je m'appliquerai pour les paysages...



En fait j'assemble avec photostitch, mais comment vous faites pour gommer les joints entre deux photos?
Je n'ai que Graphic converter.
Et puis comment connait-on la focale à entrer dans les reglages de photostich?
Les infos que me donnent Graphic converter sur la photo sont du genre:
longueur de focale: 5,8mm
Nombre-F: 2,800

Ceci ne ressemble en rien aux 35,59, 70, 105 que fotostich me propose.


----------



## Toz (9 Novembre 2005)

Allez, hop, ça me fait plaisir. C'est vu de mon Velux.


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

elle est chouette, la seconde


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Novembre 2005)

A gauche la bais de St-Leu, à droite le déco du 800 au colimaçons.





Fait avec photoshop éléments 2.0 (photomerge) rien de terrible mais un pti progrès non ? :rose:


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2005)

Superbes panoramas 
jpmiss  :love:


----------



## alan.a (15 Novembre 2005)

Le Ghetto Juif, à Venise


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2005)

quelques part en suisse


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

L'étang de mon village cet été


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

allez après moultes hésitations (il y a pas mal de panorama magnifique ici !! cb mérité pour jp ) je me lance !





un petit panorama des contreforts des pyrénnées sur la route vers le col du somport 

j'avoue que j'ai pas vraiment assuré sur la balance de luminosité ( .... en fait j'ai rien fait sur ça ! lol ) mais bon ... voila mon petit panorama brut de décoffrage 
si j'ai un moment ce week end j'essayerai de palier à ce problème

A part ça, encore un peu malade !! :hein: !!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Je le trouve super ton pano morden!


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

hoooo super, faut pas exagérer  mais je vais tester le panorama circulaire de la place stanislas  si j'ai la peche je le fais ce soir .. mais vu que je l'ai pas ..... 


et ce week end je ratrape les niveau de luminosité pour le pano des pyrénnées 

A part ça, petit rouge et ça va mieux !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Novembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> hoooo super, faut pas exagérer  mais je vais tester le panorama circulaire de la place stanislas  si j'ai la peche je le fais ce soir .. mais vu que je l'ai pas .....
> 
> 
> et ce week end je ratrape les niveau de luminosité pour le pano des pyrénnées
> ...



fais-là de jour, vers 8h du mat' en ce moment


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

héhé trop tard ! je viens de finir de prendre quelques photos de la place donc je vais essayer de malaxer tout ça sous la forme d'un panorama sympa mais c'est clair que la place est aussi super de jour !! 

je voi ce que ça donne de nuit et je teste de jour  c'est tout de meme moins évident avec la lumière qui peut changer au moindre nuage mais je testerai 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## morden (30 Novembre 2005)

pfff je suis vraiment magniaque !!  j'ai pas pu résiter : voila le panorama de la place stan la nuit (il y a quelques heures en fait lol )





pfff je sais je suis totalement con de faire ça à 1h du mat' ... en plus c'est loin d'etre parfait :hein: 

enfin, je verais quand je serai révéillé demain lol 

allez dodo time pour moi 

A part ça, ben dodo pardi !! :sleep: !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2005)

fan de foot US ?


----------



## SFONE (14 Février 2006)

NEW YORK POST 11 SEPTEMBRE...
//////////////////////////////////////






/////////////////////////////////////


----------



## SFONE (19 Février 2006)

NEW YORK...Central park. 1999

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////






//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
.Sayf.


----------



## esope (21 Février 2006)

message à effacer, si possible car y'a eu un bug...


----------



## esope (21 Février 2006)

Toulon de la collègiale de six-fours


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> message à effacer, si possible car y'a eu un bug...




Sacré vBuBull !


----------



## esope (21 Février 2006)

> Sacré vBuBull !



oauis ch'sais pas ce qu'ila fait j'ai édité pour corriger une faute et quand j'ai cliqué enregistrer les modif, il a créé un nouveau post...:mouais:   

m'enfinc'est pas grave non plus...


----------



## nuclearsound (27 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
alors moi j'ai une question : je souhaite pouvoir coller mes photos sur mac comme je le faisais sur pc auparavant (avec ptGui par le passé).
J'ai déjà testé le gratuit Hugin qui ne fait que planter, donc j'ai laissé tomber là en fait.
Merci d'avance pour tout renseignement fourni, je commence presque déjà à regretter mon vieux pc.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2006)

nuclearsound a dit:
			
		

> e commence presque déjà à regretter mon vieux pc.



Bah voyons...  

Allez va: DoubleTake


----------



## Pyroclastique (28 Février 2006)

Que de belles choses ici. 

Bravo à tous pour votre travail


----------



## nuclearsound (28 Février 2006)

J'ai testé la démo et ça m'a pas convaincu, j'avais aussi testé la démo de realviz stitcher, un peu mieux mais pareil. Seul le gratuit Hugin plaisait à ma bourse et mes envies de professionalisme, mais après quelques bugs toujours sur les mêmes panoramas, j'ai un peu jeté l'éponge. Quelqu'un d'autre ici utilise HuginOSX ? Et entre Gimp+Autopano-Panotools, DoubleTake, Stitcher et ce dernier, Hugin, que me conseillez-vous pour les meilleurs résultats ?

Merci d'avance.

Antoine


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Photoshop


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2006)

Il y a aussi Vr Worx
Photoshop Element / Photoshop (fonction photomerge)
Photostich (livré avec les appareils Canon)

et la fonction recherche dans MacGé


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

DoubleTake est quand meme génial, simplissime et hyper rapide (en plus pas tres cher)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Ben moi je reste à mes montages façon collages 
Un tout récent, Biarritz :
Edit : tines je crois que je pourrais le poster dans autoportrait aussi


----------



## SFONE (5 Mars 2006)

C'est beau aussi façon collage !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Le Nil:


----------



## esope (17 Avril 2006)

petite reconstitution...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2006)

Balade de fin d'aprem'


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2006)

Bon ben vu qu'il fait beau je continue a faire des panoramiques:


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> petite reconstitution...




Génial, je t'aurais bien mis un coup de boule mais je suis a sec


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> jp
> tu travailles toujours avec DoubleTake ?


 
Yes, il fait plus vite et mieux que Photoshp CS


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

Le panorama ou comment débanaliser une image


----------



## bengilli (9 Mai 2006)

week end moto dans le beaujolais :

http://bengilli.free.fr/pano001.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> week end moto dans le beaujolais :
> 
> http://bengilli.free.fr/pano001.jpg


 
Joli mais tu devrais essayer de faire tes panos avec DoubleTake: tu n'aurais probablement pas ces traces obliques a la jonction (Photomerge de Photoshop non?)


----------



## bengilli (9 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joli mais tu devrais essayer de faire tes panos avec DoubleTake: tu n'aurais probablement pas ces traces obliques a la jonction (Photomerge de Photoshop non?)




bien vu, je retiens pour le prochain, j'ai effacé les originaux  
photomerge m'a même ajouté un arbre en plein milieu !!! 

ouaf ouaf :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (9 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> on a dû se croiser



non... mais je t'ai doublé par contre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> week end moto dans le beaujolais :
> 
> http://bengilli.free.fr/pano001.jpg



c'est où ? (j'suis une beaujolaise pure jus  )


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> bien vu, je retiens pour le prochain, j'ai effacé les originaux
> photomerge m'a même ajouté un arbre en plein milieu !!!
> 
> ouaf ouaf :rateau:




Un pano large sans trépied c'est pas toujours évident:




L'arrière pays Niçois (côté plaine du Var)

En meme temps ca montre bien le travail de DoubleTake aux jointure: la fusion est parfaite


----------



## bengilli (9 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est où ? (j'suis une beaujolaise pure jus  )



notre maison d'hôtes* était à Liancé, un petit village près de Beaujeu (le haut beaujolais je crois). On a pas mal tracé ensuite, vers la bourgogne, cluny, pouilly, solutré... ou vers Lyon, oingt... très beau coin, avec de belles routes pour faire de la bécane ce qui ne gache rien 

* que je vous recommande tout particulièrement ce sont des gens très sympa et prestations tip top :

http://www.lespasquiers.com/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> notre maison d'hôtes* était à Liancé, un petit village près de Beaujeu (le haut beaujolais je crois). On a pas mal tracé ensuite, vers la bourgogne, cluny, pouilly, solutré... ou vers Lyon, oingt... très beau coin, avec de belles routes pour faire de la bécane ce qui ne gache rien
> 
> * que je vous recommande tout particulièrement ce sont des gens très sympa et prestations tip top :
> 
> http://www.lespasquiers.com/



si t'es passé par Pouilly alors t'as bu du bon vin...

Tiens, faudrait que je fasse des panoramas de lozanne (bof) plutôt de oingt en fait (pour revenir au sujet  )


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2006)

je m'éclate comme un fou depuis que j'ai DoubleTake:





Encore l'arrière pays Niçois mais en plus propre (je suis retourné sur le point de vue avec un trépied  )


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2006)

impressionnant  

tu garde la même expo pour toutes tes photos?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> impressionnant
> 
> tu garde la même expo pour toutes tes photos?




Oui: je bascule en tout manuel. Apres avoir fait un rapide tour d'horizon en auto, je regarde le valeurs d'ouverture et de vitesse proposés et je garde en général les valeurs d'expo du centre du futur pano (ou les valeurs de la zone la plus lumineuse: mieux vaut avoir des zones sombres que des zones cramées). Ensuite je regle tout ca en mode manuel et zou.. Ne pas oublier de définir une valeur de balance des balancs (ici lumière naturelle) si non la balance risque de changer d'une image a l'autre et c'est ce que DoubleTake a le plus de mal a corriger a postériori. Penser aussi a débrayer l'autofocus 

Et ca marche d'enfer meme si on peut voir des petits defauts de fusion lorsque le décors n'est pas super loin comme sur ce pano du port:





M'enfin bon c'est discret comme défauts


----------



## r0m1 (11 Mai 2006)

très très sympa vos panoramas


----------



## canardo (19 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je m'éclate comme un fou depuis que j'ai DoubleTake


 
faut absolument que je charge ce soft !
tous ceux que j'ai essaye me donnent des resultats de chiotte (ou c'est moi qui ai 2 mains gauches peut-etre:rateau: )

le seul pano que j'ai jamais "reussi" c'est cette vue de la baie de rio. depuis plus rien !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> faut absolument que je charge ce soft !
> tous ceux que j'ai essaye me donnent des resultats de chiotte (ou c'est moi qui ai 2 mains gauches peut-etre:rateau: )
> 
> le seul pano que j'ai jamais "reussi" c'est cette vue de la baie de rio. depuis plus rien !



Pour DoubleTake c'est ici.
12 $ c'est pas cher vu le résultat.

En tous cas ta baie de Rio est superbe! 
Idem pour Picouto


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2006)

Que pensez-vous d'un panoramique vertical.



​
Pour voir en grand cliquez sur l'image.


----------



## Toz (19 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez-vous d'un panoramique vertical.
> 
> on ne cite plus les images, hein ! ​
> Pour voir en grand cliquez sur l'image.


C'est super beau! Mais ça va pas du tout avec mon écran qui est plus large que haut, en fait


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mai 2006)

C'est pourquoi il y a deux tailles 
J'avais envie d'essayer le panoramique. Mais je ne voyais pas grand-chose en horizontal. 

@ jpmiss : C'est fait avec Photomerge sur PSD.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> @ jpmiss : C'est fait avec Photomerge sur PSD.


Tres joli  Et ça change de l'horizontal.
Photomerge marche tres bien dans certain cas mais dans d'autre la fusion n'est pas parfaite et on a des sorte de diagonales un peu gênantes qu'on a pas avec DoubleTake


----------



## canardo (20 Mai 2006)

quelques dollars plus tard... premier resultat de double take.
toujours à Rio:love: 





bon j'ai un peu retoucher sur photoshop à cause du ciel.
c'est pas encore genial genial mais bon c'est fait à la volée sans trépied.

cliquer pour voir en grand


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

très bien le travail sur les feuillages !


----------



## SirDeck (20 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> très bien le travail sur les feuillages !



Mon ami le vent s'était invité !
Les photos les plus intéressantes sont souvent celles où l'on perd le contrôle.
En relisant la phrase, je me dis que cela ne s'applique pas uniquement à la photographie  

En tout cas, merci à vous tous. C'était mon premier panoramique.


----------



## olof (20 Mai 2006)

A voir ces chef-d'oeuvres faits avec DoubleTake, je l'ai rapidement testé avant de l'acheté.

Petit pano avec des photos prises en avril, depuis mon balcon :







Et une version moyenne : http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/PanoAlpesMoyen.jpg

Et une version plus grande : http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/PanoAlpesGrand.jpg

Ca va des trois bernoise à gauche, jusqu'aux Dents du Midi et au Mont-Blanc qu'on apperçoit très difficilement...

Y'a quelques imperfections, mais c'est du vite fait !

A+


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelques imperfections, mais c'est du vite fait !
> 
> A+


c'est deja pas mal du tout!


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

C'est un vrai plaisir de voir ces panorama ! génial


----------



## dada didouda (20 Mai 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> quelques dollars plus tard... premier resultat de double take.
> toujours à Rio:love:



L'insert de la madame à droite donne encore plus l'impression d'y être vraiment

Bien joué !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2006)

Vite fait ce soir:


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2006)

Vite fait, très bien fait...bravo et merci


----------



## nikolo (22 Mai 2006)

vite fait (sans pied et tete pano), rien retouché juste pour le fun (pas top quand même - juste histoire de)

les bords blanc sont voulu - le resultat fait un peu sphérique mais bon c'etait pour faire joujou.


----------



## bengilli (23 Mai 2006)

Week-end express au Pays Basque...

Bidart...





Biarritz...


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2006)

j'aime bien le 1er mais  pour le 2eme je trouve que le dernier immeuble de gauche est trop penché vers la gauche justement du coup son coté droit est trop relevé.

et j'ai l'impression que tu as maquillé les liens par une zone noiratre.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que tu as maquillé les liens par une zone noiratre.


Ca c'est photomerge.
Moi je les trouve pas si mal, juste celui de bidart qui est vraiment trop surexposé au centre. En général ce que je fais pour éviter ça, c'est de conserver l'exposition de la zone la plus claire pour toutes les photos du pano. C'est moins génant d'avoir des zones sousexposées que l'inverse. Et c'est plus facile de récupérer du sous ex que du sur ex (avec tons clairs/tons foncés par exemples)


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2006)

tu passes selon ta technique de verification en mode auto pour repasser ensuite en manuel apres avoir qarder ton "estimation" centrale non?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> tu te passes selon ta technique de verification en mode auto pour repasser ensuite en manu apres avoir qarder ton "estimation" centrale non?



Euh je suis pas bien sur de comprendre ce que tu viens d'écrire mias a priori oui c'est ça: je vise la zone la plus lumineuse en mode auto et je regarde quels sont les réglages affichés puis je bascule en manuel et j'utilise ces réglages (ouverture/vitesse/balance des blancs) pour toutes les images du pano.


----------



## Lila (23 Mai 2006)

...une photo faite pour mon beauf qui vend sa case.....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...une photo fait pour mon beauf qui vend sa case.....


Et... euh... il la vend combien?


----------



## Lila (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et... euh... il la vend combien?



...pour tout savoir ...va ici

...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et... euh... il la vend combien?



Trop tard, c'est vendu.


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh je suis pas bien sur de comprendre ce que tu viens d'écrire mias a priori oui c'est ça: je vise la zone la plus lumineuse en mode auto et je regarde quels sont les réglages affichés puis je bascule en manuel et j'utilise ces réglages (ouverture/vitesse/balance des blancs) pour toutes les images du pano.


 
oui c'est ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## dany_77 (23 Mai 2006)

que de belles images, bravo Messieurs Dames


et paf' ma petite contribution

un petit levé de soleil sur la route du taf'





et je suis même pas arrivé à la bourre


----------



## Ali Baba (24 Mai 2006)

Venise



 Venise



 Athènes



 Port-Vendres

Et puis mes autres panoramas sur Flickr : http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibaba0/sets/72057594061275914/

Enfin, pour répondre au premier post, la vue opposée : 



 Collioure


----------



## nikolo (24 Mai 2006)

pas mal . Cela a bien changé Collioure depuis que j'y suis allé (7 ans)


----------



## bengilli (24 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est photomerge.
> Moi je les trouve pas si mal, juste celui de bidart qui est vraiment trop surexposé au centre. En général ce que je fais pour éviter ça, c'est de conserver l'exposition de la zone la plus claire pour toutes les photos du pano. C'est moins génant d'avoir des zones sousexposées que l'inverse. Et c'est plus facile de récupérer du sous ex que du sur ex (avec tons clairs/tons foncés par exemples)



C'était justement mon premier essai avec doubletake. Ca fait du meilleur boulot que photomerge c'est évident, mais mes prises de vues devaient pas être tip top raccord pour donner un rendu nickel.

Pour la surex du centre c'est le truc sympa de cette photo selon moi. A vrai dire si tu regarde la mer dans la direction soleil t'en prends plein les mirettes.... le résultat est donc proche de la réalité...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'était justement mon premier essai avec doubletake. Ca fait du meilleur boulot que photomerge c'est évident, mais mes prises de vues devaient pas être tip top raccord pour donner un rendu nickel.
> 
> Pour la surex du centre c'est le truc sympa de cette photo selon moi. A vrai dire si tu regarde la mer dans la direction soleil t'en prends plein les mirettes.... le résultat est donc proche de la réalité...



A la réflexion tu as raison pour la surex au centre. Elle aurait peut etre pu etre un tout petit peu mois marqué mais c'est tout.

Concernant les racords, pour éviter l'effet que tu as eu j'essaye de faire en sorte que l'image suivante débute au dernier tier de l'image précédente (je suis pas sur d'etre clair mais bon  ).


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2006)

J'explore encore le mode panoramique avec 'toshop. Toujours en vertical  

​

Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand.

Ce travail est techniquement raté. Mais ça ne se voit pas sur le WEB :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Ce travail est techniquement raté. Mais ça ne se voit pas sur le WEB :rateau:


En effet ça ne se voit pas


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2006)

j'adore celui là, Sirdeck 

heu...où est le ratage?


----------



## bengilli (24 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A la réflexion tu as raison pour la surex au centre. Elle aurait peut etre pu etre un tout petit peu mois marqué mais c'est tout.
> 
> Concernant les racords, pour éviter l'effet que tu as eu j'essaye de faire en sorte que l'image suivante débute au dernier tier de l'image précédente (je suis pas sur d'etre clair mais bon  ).



en fait j'utilise la fonction de l'ixus qui laisse apparaitre un bout de la prise de vue précédente pour caler la suivante (je suis pas plus clair que toi )

mais ca marche pas à tous les coups nickel...


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'adore celui là, Sirdeck
> 
> heu...où est le ratage?




Merci.

Elle est floue. J'essaye de comprendre pourquoi. J'ai dû me planter dans la mise au point :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mai 2006)

J'ai corrigé mon premier panoramique. J'ai découvert des subtilités sur Photomerge. C'est mieux comme ça. Bon, je reconnais que sans avoir les deux l'une à côté de l'autre, on a du mal à voir la différence  

​

Cliquez sur l'image pour voir plus grand.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

Il s'agit de la Plaine des sables. C'est un endroit à La Réunion ou pendant plusieurs kilomètres vous avez un paysage lunaire avec juste quelques lichens par ci par là avant d'arriver au Pas de Bellecombe où vous pouvez descendre dans le cratère du Piton de la Fournaise.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2006)

Et il est ou le panoramique?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2006)

Le lac Léman quoi...


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

Superbe


----------



## ikiki (28 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe



Pas mieux... :love:  


Faudrait je m'y essaie tiens :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux... :love:
> 
> 
> Faudrait je m'y essaie tiens :mouais:



Après ce que je viens de voir, je vais mettre dix ans avant d'oser poster un truc...et encore


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2006)

Merci.  Je crois que c'est le premier panorama que j'ai posté ici. Vais m'amuser plus souvent avec Photostitch...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le lac Léman quoi...



Superbes reflets sur le lac! 

Un lac un peu plus grand et plus salé:









La baie de La Ciotat ce WE.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et il est ou le panoramique?



LE QUOI ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

  


Webo :   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mai 2006)

Pour JPMISS et LeConcombreMaske :


Toujours à La Réunion, le Cirque de Mafate :


----------



## esope (29 Mai 2006)

trois photos pour assembler celle ci ce matin très tôt, ce qui donne un effet pas très panoramique...


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le lac Léman quoi...





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.


Tjs la même histoire ces points disco tsss  

J'en reste bouche bée :love: Superbe ton pano WebOliver!!!


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2006)

​








Pour agrandir, cliquez sur l'image.
Je commence à maîtriser les subtilités de Photomerge... de CameraRaw aussi... de mon 350D également


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à maîtriser les subtilités de Photomerge... de CameraRaw aussi... de mon 350D également



Tres tres joli! 

Tu peux nous en dire plus sur ce que tu entend par "subtilités" de Photomerge?


----------



## esope (31 Mai 2006)

ce soir de la collègiale de six-fours







​
sirdeck


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres tres joli!
> 
> Tu peux nous en dire plus sur ce que tu entends par "subtilités" de Photomerge?



Merci.

J'ai découvert sur le tard l'option perspective. Cela m'a été utile pour reprendre la cathédrale au feuillage.
Sur ce panorama du Luco, mon horizontalité n'était pas parfaite (comme toujours  ). photo merge n'apprécie que moyennement les images décalées. Je soupçonne le fait que les bandes grises parasites peuvent provenir de là. Mais l'autre problème vient du fait que des verticalités de l'image se retrouvent penchées (forcément !). C'était le cas du bâtiment et du banc. J'ai alors redressé avant traitement dans photomerge au niveau de Camer Raw. J'ai obtenu des artefacts. Le redressement dans photoshop une fois le panorama monté s'est révélé beaucoup plus efficace. Mais j'avais des trucs bizarres sur les troncs, la gouttière et les briques. En fait le feuillage perturbe Photomerge qui cale mal les images. Cela ne se voit pas du tout sur le feuillage mais sur certains troncs, le banc, etc. Et là, je découvre, tu vas rire, le fait qu'il est possible de corriger manuellement la position des photos dans le panoramique     
Le résultat final me semble impec. Un recadrage avec correction de l'horizontale dans photoshop puis un renforcement très légé pour que le feuillage reste doux afin de bien contraster avec les troncs...

Mais bon l'essentiel, c'était d'être au Luco samedi matin à 7:00 sous cette légère bruine printanière qui m'a fait un feuillage tendre  
Il faut tout de même que je me commande un niveau à deux bulles


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> ce soir de la collègiale de six-fours
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Tiens j'aperçois les Pixies à l'horizon... 

sirdeck  pour les explications


----------



## SirDeck (31 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> vivivivivivivi  et de cameraraw et du 350D



Bon camera Raw, ce serait trop long. Je le trouve très simple d'emploi, de prise en main (vaut mieux tout de même suivre l'aide la première fois) et pourtant il est très subtil riche et il s'intègre totalement dans la suite CS, d'où des liens sans coutures avec Bridge ou Photoshop et des possibilités de traitement automatisés combinant les trois éléments :rateau: Enfin, il est super-fort pour récupérer des hautes lumières tant que l'une des trois couches n'est pas brûlée (voir plus bas). Je me suis tapé le bouquin de Bruce Fraser "Camera Raw et photoshop CS2". RRRRRAAAAAWWWWW :love: Je ne fais plus grand chose dans Toshop en ce moment, à part renforcer de manière sélective     

Pour le 350D, j'en suis très content  Pour mes travaux panoramiques (je débute, moi c'est le portrait d'enfants ) , je passe en manuel. J'ouvre à fond le diaphragme et règle la vitesse pour que l'exposition soit calée pour la scène +1 si plutôt blanc, -1 si plutôt noir. Je déclenche. J'analyse sur le dos la courbe. Je corrige l'exposition jusqu'à avoir la courbe la plus calée à droite. Si ça brûle, je regarde sur l'image où. Je tolère un léger brûlé sur les hautes lumières et plus particulièrement sur les reflets spéculaires. En effet, l'image affichée et la courbe correspondent à un jpeg en gamma 2,2 sur un profil Adobe RGB. Le RAW est en fait en Gamma 1 dans un profil bien plus étendu. Je ne m'étends pas mais le passage du gamma 1 au gamma 2.2 lors de la dérawtisation étire les bases lumières et compresse les hautes. Il est donc bien plus efficace de surexposé un chouille pour avoir des détails dans les basses lumières.
Mais sur un panoramique la meilleure exposition peut difficilement être décidée que sur une vue. J'enclenche donc le mode bracketing en le réglant entre 2/3 et 1. Cela me laissera du choix au tirage. Mais avant, je ferme le diaphragme pour deux raisons : obtenir un net sur tous les plans et allonger un maximum le temps de pause pour faire disparaître les passants (et faire un beau flou de mouvement si besoin). Je vérifie la profondeur de champs en fermant manuellement le diaphragme.
Enfin, j'enclenche la fonction de relevée du miroir et le retardateur (je n'ai pas de déclencheur à distance). Et là, c'est parti : Je déclenche. Le miroir se lève, le compte à rebours se lance et tlac ! le premier rideau... les passants passent, le vent caresse les feuilles, la lumière ne bouge pas... tlac ! le deuxième rideau. Le dos du 350D m'indique qu'il attend le prochain déclenchement pour le bracketing. Après trois déclenchements, je fais pivoter le boîtier pour faire le prochain cliché.
Une fois chez moi, je vide le 350D, je vérifie que toutes les images sont dans Bridge qui mouline comme un malade pour me faire les aperçus avec les réglages par défaut que je me suis fait dans Camera RAW. Si le compte y est, je formate la carte dans l'APN. C'est beaucoup plus rapide que de supprimer.

C'est assez précis ?     

:sleep: Me lève tôt demain.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je fais mes panoramas à main levée en jpeg !!! :rateau:  va falloir que j'essaye tout ça



Si tu ne vises que le WEB, ça peut le faire. Si tu veux tirer sur papier  
Imagine... Avec un panoramique de trois clichés sur un 350D tu obtiens des images entre 7022*2128 (14Mp) et 8300*2128 (17,5 Mp) suivant que le recouvrement est de 40 ou 20 %.

Mieux qu'un 5D


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

Nice vu du Mont Chauve:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2006)

PS: Pour voir le panorama en full size il faut cliquer 2 fois sur l'image sur la page suivante (me demandez pas pourquoi...)


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vertical avec 5 photos horizontales (à main levée en jpeg  ), histoire d'avoir un maximum de détail



C'est une façon intéressante de faire du moyen format  

Ca penche un peu en haut. Si tu as un pied, n'hésite pas à le sortir. Pour l'architecture, il faut être vraiment bien placé. Je me suis commandé une double bulle. En plus, avec un pied tu peux travailler en vitesse lente ce qui permet : d'avoir une profondeur de champs importante, de faire disparaître les passants et d'aller chercher la meilleure des lumières.


----------



## DarkRomz (14 Juin 2006)

Premiere tentative d'envoi d'une photo

Petit paysage de Bolivie - retour du salar d'Uyuni


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Premiere tentative d'envoi d'une photo
> 
> Petit paysage de Bolivie - retour du salar d'Uyuni



 Beau coin... mais c'est... loin.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Sublime!
Je reve d'aller là bas!


----------



## DarkRomz (14 Juin 2006)

je vois que vous avez apprécier, Cool !
Mais je n'ais pas de mérite, là-bas les grands espaces et paysages sublime sont là : 
résultats grosse claque !

Je vous en remet une petite !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> je vois que vous avez apprécier, Cool !



Et pas qu'un peu! 

Moins loin: les Goudes à Marseille:


----------



## pim (18 Juin 2006)

Coucou tout le monde 

Je suis toujours fan de panoramas, et vos créations sont vraiment superbes 

De mon côté, je suis resté fidèle au numérique tout automatique, non débrayable, et au fondu via Photomerge de Photoshop Elements. Avec le résultat bien connu, façon collages à peine cachés. Voir ci-dessous un panorama de Marseille depuis la basilique de Notre Dame de La Garde.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2006)

Oh bonne mère!


----------



## pim (19 Juin 2006)

Comme c'est moi qui a eut l'idée initiale de ce post, je me suis permis de reprendre l'idée de Jahrom en regroupant les panoramas postés jusqu'à présent sur une seule page. J'en ai compté 96 au total :

Page créé avec iWeb regroupant les panoramas, 1,7 Mo

La page est créé sous iWeb, et ce dernier affiche les textes avec du lien sous forme d'image, donc c'est un peu lourd - ceci s'ajoutant au fait qu'il y a pas mal de miniatures à rapatrier de ImageShack, de MacGé ou de mon iDisk, donc lenteur assurée.

En cas de problème avec votre panorama, contactez moi par MP.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

Excellente idée 
C'est vrai que c'est un poil lent a charger mais bon ça va 

Tu devrais mettre le lien dans ta signature


----------



## esope (19 Juin 2006)

c'est vraiment super chouette mais je rejoins picouto sur le fait que la page devrait peut-être être divisé en deux...

Mais vraiment bravo


----------



## pim (19 Juin 2006)

Je vais couper la page en deux dans d'ici quelques minutes, c'est pas bien compliqué à faire. Quant à la signature c'est aussi une bonne idée, et pour cela je copie sur le style discret et efficace de WebO. :rose:

_Edit_ : c'est fait pour la découpe, la seconde page est accessible via ce lien.


----------



## pim (22 Juin 2006)

Je me cite moi-même, afin d'être bien clair 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> En cas de problème avec votre panorama, contactez moi par MP.



Je veux dire par là non seulement un problème de lien mort, mais surtout, si pour une raison X ou Y vous ne souhaitez pas figurer dans la page des panoramas, pas de problème, il suffit de m'envoyer un message privé (MP en abrégé) du genre :



> Bonjour, merci de ne pas faire figurer les panoramas que j'ai créé.



Ceux qui postent de nouveaux panoramas pourront le préciser directement si jamais ils ne veulent pas figurer dans la page. Aucune justification à cela ne semble nécessaire ! Vous êtes libre de décider de figurer ou pas !

Dans tous les cas, les mises à jour de la page avec iWeb sont faciles et plaisantes, donc n'hésitez pas.

Voilà, bonne continuation à tous.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Juin 2006)

​Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en grand.
Encore une de ratée :rateau: Erreur de profondeur de champ. Heureusement, cela ne se voit pas sur le WEB


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Juin 2006)

Salut ! 





Le Dimitile (2000 m)


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juin 2006)

​"Eclairage de la Tour Eiffel - Copyright Société Nouvelle d'Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel - Conception Pierre Bideau"

Pour plus grand, cliquez dessus.


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> "Eclairage de la Tour Eiffel - Copyright Société Nouvelle d'Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel - Conception Pierre Bideau"
> 
> Pour plus grand, cliquez dessus.




Ca suffit de mettre le copyright ?


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)

S&#233;rieusement ? C'est quoi ce d&#233;lire, on ne peut pas prendre la tour Eiffel en photo sans risquer de poursuite ?

  :affraid: ?


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement ? C'est quoi ce délire, on ne peut pas prendre la tour Eiffel en photo sans risquer de poursuite ?
> 
> :affraid: ?




De nuit, lorsque les lumieres scintillent, tu n'as normalement pas le droit !


----------



## pim (25 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> S&#233;rieusement ? C'est quoi ce d&#233;lire, on ne peut pas prendre la tour Eiffel en photo sans risquer de poursuite ?
> 
> :affraid: ?


Pour le copyright, c'est juste que SirDeck s'appelle Pierre Bideau dans la vie r&#233;elle. 

--- non non, je n'en sais rien, je fabule --- 

Bon, la belle page de panoramas ne respectant aucun copyright d'aucun auteur, est &#224; jour


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ca suffit de mettre le copyright ?



Il faut demander &#224; Fedo 

En plus, il y a plein d'ampoules de grill&#233;es... ce n'est pas ce qui est prot&#233;g&#233;


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Je vous en remet une petite !



c'est le jour ou vous etes parti sans eau ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est le jour ou vous etes parti sans eau ?




rassure-moi : ils avaient de la bière ? :affraid:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> De nuit, lorsque les lumieres scintillent, tu n'as normalement pas le droit !




yep !


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> rassure-moi : ils avaient de la bi&#232;re ? :affraid:




si &#231;a peut te rassurer, je crois qu'ils n'avaient ni petite laine, ni carte, ni telephone portable... 

Romzy, tu nous racontes ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2006)

Manu : j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; ton pano : il est mille fois mieux ici (m&#234;me s'il d&#233;forme tjs l'affichage )


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

arghh je jubile  image plus grande
Etangs de Hollande au petit matin façon vieille photo


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

l'antre du bucheron grand format


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut te rassurer, je crois qu'ils n'avaient ni petite laine, ni carte, ni telephone portable...
> 
> Romzy, tu nous racontes ?



Allez pour la petite histoire ! Arrivée à Copiapo en Chile ! fiesta pendant trois jours con chilenos, puis decidacion de un piquina excursion en el tres cruces parque nacional !

Location de voitures ! 
- On va prendre la petite routière (la moins chère)
- pour allez-ou?
- parc tres cuces !
   es no possible ! solamente quatro y quatro !
on fait les comptes : OK - roulez jeunesse !
Une fois le 4x4 en main ! YAAAHHHOOUUUUU !
traçage en pleine montagne à la recherche d'un pseudo volcan, sans eau, pull, bouffe, sans prévenir personne, du nimp !!! les Kakou ! mais le meilleur souvenir, 100km de col, montagnes, dans la cordillière, sans croiser ame qui vive ! montée je pense juqu'à 4500m environ, puis demi-tour au couché du soleil, retour avec soleil de face eblouissant à travers le pare-brise, la tete à l'exterieur pour voir la piste !!!!

Mais un ddes meilleurs souvenirs !!!
ca donne ça :



 



 



 



 

    Viva el chilenos ! coco lélélé colo colo de chile !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2006)

Magnifique DarkRomz, vraiment. &#231;a donne envie d'y retourner.


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

tiens, DarkRomz, &#231;a se trouve, tu pourrais aider Odr&#233; pour son futur voyage en am&#233;rique du sud, vu que tu viens de poster photos de Bolivie et Chili..
toi aussi tu t'es pel&#233; au Laguna Colorada?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Mais un ddes meilleurs souvenirs !!!


Rhââ ****** tu m'étonne!!   :love: 

Question technique: tu avais un filtre polarisant?


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2006)

j'avais oublié le hamac grand format


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2006)

Tu devrais utiliser l'option "thumbnail for forums" d'imageshack pour éviter de bousiller la mise en page du thread


----------



## DarkRomz (26 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ ****** tu m'étonne!!   :love:
> 
> Question technique: tu avais un filtre polarisant?



Bien vu JPmiss - ektachrome 100 avec mon vieil AE1 et filtre pola !

One point    

Quel oeil acéré !


----------



## esope (26 Juin 2006)

peut-&#234;tre pas un des plus beaus mais j'aime l'id&#233;e...





comme d'hab' il faut cliquer pour le voir en 1680 de large...


----------



## pim (27 Juin 2006)

Je viens d'essayer DoubleTake, aussit&#244;t essay&#233;, aussit&#244;t adopt&#233;, ce logiciel est vraiment super !

Du coup je re-poste mon dernier diaporama :





J'ai m&#234;me un lien vers le panorama en super grand format, 12 713 x 1 112 pixels, 2,3 Mo !

Sinon j'ai ajout&#233; les 5 derniers panoramas, moins d'1 minute 30 pour que iWeb mette &#224; jour le site, c'est pas mal vu que j'ai presque 50 vignettes de panorama par page, et au moins 50 autres pages faites sous iWeb derri&#232;re...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> peut-être pas un des plus beaus mais j'aime l'idée...


Ah ah mais c'est rOm5 

Pim c'est clair que DT c'est vraiment bien (surtout vu le prix). Il ne te reste plus qu'a redresser l'horizon


----------



## pim (27 Juin 2006)

Arf je suis vraiment le pire des amateurs, j'ai m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233; le gros danger de d&#233;versement de la mer M&#233;diterran&#233;e du c&#244;t&#233; droit !


----------



## pim (27 Juin 2006)

Voil&#224; &#231;a se d&#233;verse plus l&#224; :





Et un autre montrant l'entr&#233;e du port (remarquez le soucis avec le voilier bleu Europe, qui appara&#238;t deux fois  ) :





Me voil&#224; maintenant fort content de moi (certains diront que je me contente de peu, n'est-ce pas l&#224; l'essentiel ?).

Mais dites-moi, comment imprimer ces belles cr&#233;ations avec ma petite imprimante ? J'avais pens&#233; &#224; PosteRazor 1.1, mais j'ai renonc&#233; devant la paire de ciseaux et la colle   Il n'y a pas des solutions pour avoir du papier photo sous forme d'un rouleau ininterrompu, et qui serait accept&#233; par une simple Epson C 82 ?

(j'ai l'impression de demander la Lune l&#224; ! :rose: )


----------



## esope (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah mais c'est rOm5
> 
> Pim c'est clair que DT c'est vraiment bien (surtout vu le prix). Il ne te reste plus qu'a redresser l'horizon



Non en fait c'est esope5, à la base c'était pour essayer la télécommande du 350D que je viens d'acheter donc c'est tout fait par moi, pour moi et avec moi   :rateau:  (j'ai une grosse crise de démesure d'ego en ce moment...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> peut-&#234;tre pas un des plus beaus mais j'aime l'id&#233;e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est m&#234;me un bel autoportrait.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Mais un ddes meilleurs souvenirs !!!
> 
> Viva el chilenos ! coco lélélé colo colo de chile !



Ben ça donne envie tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Pour plus grand, cliquez dessus.



Chez moi en cliquant dessus je la vois plus petite. :hein:

Mais de toute façon toutes ces photos sont faîtes pour être vue sur un mur ...


----------



## SirDeck (28 Juin 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> ​"Eclairage de la Tour Eiffel - Copyright Société Nouvelle d'Exploitation de la Tour Eiffel - Conception Pierre Bideau"
> 
> Pour plus grand, cliquez dessus.




voilà 
Sur la grande, on voit bien qu'il y a tout plein d'ampoules HS


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

[URL=http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foret5vq.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Juin 2006)

Sympa Joubichou, je ne peux toujours pas te bouler  , mais celui posté plus haut, c'est trop p'tit 
SirDeck ta tour est splendide


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> mais celui posté plus haut, c'est trop p'tit


 T'as essayé de cliquer dessus?


----------



## DarkRomz (29 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, DarkRomz, &#231;a se trouve, tu pourrais aider Odr&#233; pour son futur voyage en am&#233;rique du sud, vu que tu viens de poster photos de Bolivie et Chili..
> toi aussi tu t'es pel&#233; au Laguna Colorada?



Le probl&#232;me c'est que ca date d&#233;j&#224; de six ans et que depuis les choses ont dues pas mal changer (san pedro en l'occurence, un ami y est pass&#233; en d&#233;but d'ann&#233;e), et je suis parti avec un pote, un peu &#224; l'arrache, un routard et un lonely sous le bras, un point de chute &#224; Santiago (2 copines bossait l&#224;-bas pour leurs &#233;tudes) ou nous sommes rest&#233; une semaine, et apr&#232;s vamos &#224; l'aventure et au gr&#233; des rencontres ! (Copiapo par exemple qui ne devait etre qu'un passage et qui s'est transform&#233; en 5 jours de teuf avec chiliens et chilliennes ! Enorme) !  
Alors pour Mister Odr&#233;, je ne suis pas sur de lui &#234;tre d'un grand secours !  

Pour ce qui est de la Laguna Colorada, c'etait au contraire plutot Hot !! 
Myriam la cop's de Santiago nous rejoins sur san pedro et la bolivie !
Laguna Colorada, un froid de fou ! Limite pour appr&#233;cier ces cieux magnifiquement et innombrablement etoil&#233;s ! Superbe ! Retour au bercail ! Dans la piaule, un trou &#233;norme dans le toit pour laisser passer un tuyau de vieux poele hors service. Mieux vaut avoir de bon duvet ! Myriam fait appel &#224; Jos&#233; (notre jeune fou de guide et chauffeur, il nous a fait une course de bon matin pour etre les premiers sur le site des geysers, &#224; rouler sans phares sur les pistes de montagne, il faisait encore nuit, afin de ne pas se faire rep&#233;rer par les autres 4x4 qui y allait ! On lui a dit de se calmer un peu ! ) pour trouver une solution au froid ! celui ci se ram&#232;ne avec la gazini&#232;re de voyage, la met au milieu de la pi&#232;ce et l'allume &#224; fond, moi ds mon duvet, nous &#233;tions avec un couple d'anglais, &#233;galement alit&#233;s, mon pote Wences aux topilettes (il n'a pas supporter le froid, il &#233;tait assez mal, j'avoue que moi aussi je me suis taper une sorte de monter de fi&#232;vre !) et myriam se chauffant au dessus de la gazini&#232;re ! tout &#224; coup grosses flammes qui traverse les jambes de mimi et enflamme le tuyau de la bouteille ! Mimi en panique &#224; crier au feu ! reflexe,  je sors de mon duvet, me pr&#233;cipite et ferme l'arriv&#233;e de gaz de la bouteille ! OUF !
Le flegme britannique c'est quand meme quelque chose ! Mister l'anglais avec son bonnet sur la tete, une petite maglite coinc&#233; au dessus de l'oreille, son livre encore dans les mains et toujours ds son duvet, n'a pas boug&#233; d'un poil, mais tout le long &#233;tait &#224; crier en fran&#231;ais avec son accent british "Il faut couper le gaz ! il faut couper le gaz" ! Enorme! Wences se ram&#232;ne apr&#232;s coup se demandant d'ou venait toute cette activit&#233; ! 
On s'est quand meme fait une belle frayeur !

En esp&#233;rant que toutes ces histoires ne soient pas trop longues, je va y rajouter des cht'ites images quand meme 

Une petite de la laguna




Et une du salar !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Et ben dis donc c'est pas mal du tout !


----------



## tchico (3 Juillet 2006)

Pas du tout expert dans la photo
Mais je vous livre mon beau jardin made in belgium

En simple amateur
Vues nord et sud assemblées

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11150&stc=1&d=1151919613


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

Elisnice c'est vraiment un beau pano. Dommage que tu ai c'est limites  en diagonales li&#233;es a photomerge.
Essaye DoubleTake 

Pareil pour tchico


----------



## tchico (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elisnice c'est vraiment un beau pano. Dommage que tu ai c'est limites  en diagonales liées a photomerge.
> Essaye DoubleTake
> 
> Pareil pour tchico



J'ai réalisé l'essai avec DoubleTake (évaluation)
C'est tout autre chose comme résultat
C'est nickel

Merci


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

Cliquez sur l'image  :





..pris depuis le *Gyrotour*.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

T'aurais pu faire un effort pour am&#233;liorer les zones de jonction


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu faire un effort pour am&#233;liorer les zones de jonction


Justement j'ai fait tout mon possible avec 2 logiciels!!!  

Edit: j'ai bien celui ci mais franchement le nom du logiciel en plein milieu &#231;a le fait pas du tout, j'pr&#233;f&#232;re encore les mauvaises jonctions


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'ai fait tout mon possible avec 2 logiciels!!!
> 
> Edit: j'ai bien celui ci mais franchement le nom du logiciel en plein milieu &#231;a le fait pas du tout, j'pr&#233;f&#232;re encore les mauvaises jonctions



Pour pas avoir le nom il suffit de casser sa tirelire (et c'est pas tres cher  )
ET quelque soit le logiciel n'oublie pas que tu peux reprendre manuellement le "calage" automatique pour l'am&#233;liorer


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour pas avoir le nom il suffit de casser sa tirelire (et c'est pas tres cher  )


ça dépend pour qui! :sick:  



> ET quelque soit le logiciel n'oublie pas que tu peux reprendre manuellement le "calage" automatique pour l'améliorer


Oui oui c'est bien ce que j'ai essayé de faire avec Toshop mais je ne suis pas super au point avec photomerge 
Merci quand même


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend pour qui! :sick:
> 
> Oui oui c'est bien ce que j'ai essayé de faire avec Toshop mais je ne suis pas super au point avec photomerge
> Merci quand même


 
16$ quand on peut se procurer "Toshop" c'est donné  
Un des avantages avec DoubleTake c'est qu'en plus d'aligner les images tu peux également les faire pivoter pou améliorer la jonction.


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2006)

un premier essai fait en 2 minutes: doubletake est puissant  





_faut cliquer dessus..._

vous me pardonnerez pour le logo double take, mais j'h&#233;site encore &#224; acheter la licence...


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un des avantages avec DoubleTake c'est qu'en plus d'aligner les images tu peux également les faire pivoter pou améliorer la jonction.



Avec photoshop / photomerge aussi 

Un des avantages de photoshop c'est que tu peux avoir ton panorama en calques séparés et bosser par masques de fusion.
L'autre énorme avantage c'est que tu peux dépenser toutes tes économies et perdre un temps fou


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avec photoshop / photomerge aussi
> 
> Un des avantages de photoshop c'est que tu peux avoir ton panorama en calques séparés et bosser par masques de fusion.


Ah bah j'avais jamais remarqué ça. Tu peux expliquer comment garder le pano sous forme de calques séparés?


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2006)

Le d&#233;placement, rotation zoom etc. c'est en haut &#224; gauche, pour garder les calques s&#233;par&#233;s, tu biffes conserver comme calques en bas &#224; droite.
Tu vas r&#233;cuperer un PSD avec un empilement de calques, mais tu n'auras pas du fusion, &#231;a sera &#224; toi de les faire, avec des masques de fusion c'est l'id&#233;al.

C'est comme &#231;a par exemple que j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; le panorama de la Meije depuis la maison de mon comp&#232;re de cord&#233;e.

J'ai pass&#233; bcp de temps car les jonctions n'&#233;taient pas bonnes du tout, mauvaises prises de vues, fatigue et bi&#232;re du soir oblige


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé bcp de temps car les jonctions n'étaient pas bonnes du tout, mauvaises prises de vues, fatigue et bière du soir oblige



Hé bien...
Superbe photo


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2006)

Si j'ai bien compt&#233; nous en sommes &#224; 107 !

Quant &#224; Photoshop, si on parle de la version Photoshop Elements 2, on peut la trouver pas ch&#232;re dans les petites annonces de MacG&#233;   Pas besoin de casser sa tirelire pour passer des heures sur les masques de fusion


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un premier essai fait en 2 minutes: doubletake est puissant
> 
> Pano
> 
> vous me pardonnerez pour le logo double take, mais j'h&#233;site encore &#224; acheter la licence...


Tu as un petit d&#233;faut de jonction a la verticale du "ou" de Double mais c'est tres facile a rattraper avant l'export. Il faut bien regarder ses panos en "full size" pour detecter ces petites erreurs avant l'export jpeg 
Si non c'est tr&#232;s beau


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compté nous en sommes à 107 !
> 
> Quant à Photoshop, si on parle de la version Photoshop Elements 2, on peut la trouver pas chère dans les petites annonces de MacGé   Pas besoin de casser sa tirelire pour passer des heures sur les masques de fusion



MErci pour ton intervension  
Tient tient d'ailleurs ça me dit qq chose ce CD


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un petit défaut de jonction a la verticale du "ou" de Double mais c'est tres facile a rattraper avant l'export. Il faut bien regarder ses panos en "full size" pour detecter ces petites erreurs avant l'export jpeg
> Si non c'est très beau




ah oui, tiens, j'avais pas bien regardé...c'est parce que j'ai été bluffé par le résultat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

ils ne dates pas d'aujourd'hui, mais d'ao&#251;t 2001 et c'est la 1&#232;re fois que je les met en ligne.

1) vue panoramique sur le lac L&#233;man prise &#224; l'aube de St-Prex (r&#233;gion vaudoise). 



  un peu plus grand, cliquez dessus.
en vrai elles sont bcp plus grandes, mais j'ai d&#251; les r&#233;tr&#233;cir pour les poster
 et j'ai fait &#231;a avec les moyens d'bord. :sick:

pris debout sans tr&#233;pied 
et assembl&#233; avec le logiciel livr&#233; avec l'appareil photo (canon ixusV): PhotoStitch.

2) vue sur le port de  St-Prex, plus tard dans la soir&#233;e apr&#232;s un orage d'&#233;t&#233;,...  



 celle ci est moins r&#233;ussie...  

en tout cas les v&#244;tres sont magnifiques :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Juillet 2006)

Je suis sur que quelqu'un (Alan au secour !!) sait me dire comment faire pour at&#233;nuer les d&#233;marcations entre les images :
la photo trop grande est ici
_600 pixels maximum (dans la largeur aussi )
_D'habitude je fait mes pano avec photostitch par exemple, qui fait &#231;a mieux que moi. Mais l&#224; il ne gerera pas les plusieurs voiles. Je sait, l'image est grande (pas taper) mais elle ne fait que 400 de haut...:rose:


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Une sp&#233;ciale jpmiss :


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Arri&#232;re-pays ni&#231;ois (Pierrefeu, la vall&#233;e de l'Est&#233;ron), un peu sur-ex


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Arrière-pays niçois (Pierrefeu, la vallée de l'Estéron), un peu sur-ex



Et dire que je sui encore jamais allé par là. Parait que c'est super!

T'es dans le coin en ce moment?


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

rentr&#233; hier soir apr&#232;s un s&#233;jour de 15 jours vraiment excellent...


----------



## SirDeck (31 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## pim (1 Août 2006)

Lyon


----------



## Wolfmac (5 Août 2006)

bravo Pim superbe panorama,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2006)

Vous aimez NYC ? :king:


----------



## pim (7 Août 2006)

Tr&#232;s joli :love:

C'est pris du haut de l'Empire State Building, si je ne me trompe pas !?


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Vous aimez NYC ? :king:


 _ oui, surtout quand je logeais l&#224;, je trouvais que j'avais une belle vue !   _​ _



_
_edith :  ah bah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## yvos (7 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Vous aimez NYC ? :king:



ba j'espère, vu que j'y serais vendredi soir :style: 

_(superbe panorama  )_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _ oui, surtout quand je logeais l&#224;, je trouvais que j'avais une belle vue !   _




Veinard le Picard  



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est pris du haut de l'Empire State Building, si je ne me trompe pas !?



Oui


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Août 2006)

je vous invite a aller voir le panoramique que j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; depuis le balcon de la gare de Metz ...
Celui ci &#233;tant exceptionnellement ouvert pour admirer et le halle de la gare &#224; l'int&#233;rieur ,et le parterre fleuri sur le theme du TGV a l'ext&#233;rieur...vous pouvez lire d'ailleurs "TGV" sur le parterre de fleur en gris ,&#233;crit avec des cailloux!
Ce panoramique ,je l'ai r&#233;alis&#233; a l'aide du logiciel double take &#224; partir de 3 RAW issus du D200 coupl&#233; au zoom 18 /70 en position 18 mm ,&#224;  100 ISO ,f11 et 1/100 de sec je crois ,mise au point sur les batiments du fond ...la lumi&#232;re &#233;tait bonne ,ce 11 Aout a 14 h...






en grand 

ICI


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir, Sydney,
> 
> Sans &#234;tre plus royaliste que le roi&#8230; , tu ne connais vraiment pas l'existence de ce *fil-ci* sp&#233;cifiquement d&#233;di&#233; aux panoramas ?
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2006)

*Cher Sydney, veuillez recevoir ici un courrier vous mettant en garde :  Merci de respecter les r&#232;gles simples et de bon usage de Portfolio. Si vous ne connaissez pas le reste du forum : Merci de prendre du temps en visitant ce forum. *_On ne rentre pas chez les gens sans s'essuyer les pieds. _


----------



## nicogala (12 Août 2006)

Pors Carn, St Gu&#233;nol&#233;



​


----------



## esope (14 Août 2006)

Samedi soir pendant la soir&#233;e Pizzas-Bi&#232;res-P&#233;tanque




​
cliquez dessus pour la voir en grand


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

​


----------



## nicogala (17 Août 2006)

Ah... quel dommage : on voit bien trop la ligne de jonction  
D c'est qd m&#234;me dommage d'avoir de super algorythmes de juxtaposition/mix d'image et se retrouver avec une photo coup&#233;e par un fil...)

Sinon c'est pas mal, on y pense plus rarement aux verticaux (faut dire que pour les visualiser c'est pas &#231;a...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah... quel dommage : on voit bien trop la ligne de jonction
> D c'est qd même dommage d'avoir de super algorythmes de juxtaposition/mix d'image et se retrouver avec une photo coupée par un fil...)
> 
> Sinon c'est pas mal, on y pense plus rarement aux verticaux (faut dire que pour les visualiser c'est pas ça...)



ce ne sont (il y en a 2) effectivement pas des "lignes de jonction" mais bien des fils electrique qui traverses la rue, j'avais envisagé à un moment de les enlever mais bon... pour info, 2 photos prises sans pied, je ne suis d'ailleur pas très comptant du cadrage, trop de ciel et pas assez de "rue" à mon gout... en plus lumière difficile de fin de matinée en juillet... c'est juste un premier essai  

c'est vri que pour visionner ce genre de pano... surtout sur un 12" !!! :rateau:


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (20 Août 2006)

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bruges1mn0.jpg


----------



## enka (21 Août 2006)

Bon, je me lance avec mes premiers panos dignent de ne pas &#234;tre balanc&#233;s &#224; la corbeille:
(edit: bon, l&#224; c'est bon, y'a qu'&#224; cliquer...)


Vue sur le massif du Mt Blanc et le d&#233;sert de Plat&#233;e (au 1er plan) depuis le sommet de Flaine (Haute Savoie) en plein mois d'Ao&#251;t (enlever la neige pour une ann&#233;e "normale"):




La vall&#233;e du Giffre depuis morillon (74):




Samo&#235;ns en redescendant du col de Joux-Plane:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2006)

C'est parfait !


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

Je suis fan de la première, quand au ciel de la deuxième, waaah


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2006)

6 photos ,D200 / 85 mm 1,8 ...
Hohneck ,col de Shaeferthal et pitit Hohneck 







en grand


----------



## SirDeck (25 Août 2006)

Superbe !


----------



## twk (25 Août 2006)

Le rendu est très classe


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> 6 photos ,D200 / 85 mm 1,8 ...
> Hohneck ,col de Shaeferthal et pitit Hohneck


----------



## Tyite Bulle (6 Septembre 2006)

Mon premier panorama ! Faut pas le regarder de trop près hein...:rose:


----------



## Wolfmac (8 Septembre 2006)

ben pourquoi il est original j'aime beaucoup l'idée


----------



## Wolfmac (20 Septembre 2006)

je me lance avec mes 2 premi&#232;res r&#233;alisations
Parc Jean Jacques Rousseau &#224; Ermenonville dans le 60

assemblage de 3 photos pour chacun des deux panoramas





un petit test en quicktime VR pour la deuxi&#232;me


----------



## coolattitude (20 Septembre 2006)

Félicitation Wolfmac ! très bien fais pour tes deux premières réalisations, moi je ne vois même pas les raccords. Sympa aussi le panorama avec quicktime, il va falloir que j'essaye ça.


----------



## pim (20 Septembre 2006)

C'est &#224; jour 



Wolfmac a dit:


> un petit test en quicktime VR pour la deuxi&#232;me



C'est tout &#224; fait superbe ! 

Il faut que tu nous explique comment tu fais pour cr&#233;er ces quicktime VR


----------



## Wolfmac (21 Septembre 2006)

content de voir que ça vous plait,  

j'utilise PhotoStitch, c'est le logiciel qui sert à joindre facilement des photos entre elles;
 il est fournit avec les  APN canon,
quand ont a créer son panorama ont peut choisir différents formats d'exportation dont le quicktime VR je trouve l'effet génial  

par contre je sais pas s'il fonctionne avec des photos prise à partir d'un autre fabricant d'apn


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon je me lance pour mon premier panorama, 
voici le trou de bouzoul (non non je n'ai pas inventé l'appelation) dans l'aveyron


----------



## Wolfmac (22 Septembre 2006)

bravo très réussis et quel paysage superbe :love:


----------



## esope (27 Septembre 2006)

comme d'hab on clique dessus et on a la version 1680 pixel de large...​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (29 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> LA MMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


La clac dans la gueule  
Splendides :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

esope a dit:


> belle vue de la mer
> comme d'hab on clique dessus et on a la version 1680 pixel de large...





jpmiss a dit:


> photos de couch&#233;s de soleil sur la baie




Vous habitez vraiment dans de beaux coins


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Wolfmac (1 Octobre 2006)

ah très jolie


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:


> ah très jolie


 

Oui et quelle maitrise dans la réalisation! C'est parfait!


----------



## SirDeck (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## alan.a (4 Octobre 2006)

De retour &#224; la maison, apr&#232;s 21 ans d'absence.













(r&#233;alis&#233; &#224; main lev&#233;e avec un Fuji F30 et assembl&#233; avec la fonction Photomerge de Photoshop, avec quelques d&#233;fauts)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> assemblé avec la fonction Photomerge de Photoshop)


 
Y'a pas a chier tu maitrise! j'arrive toujours pas a avoir des jonctions propres avec photomerge (meme en conservant les calques).

Bravo!


----------



## alan.a (4 Octobre 2006)

euh, t'as regard&#233; vite fait, c'est blind&#233; de d&#233;fauts ... (surtout &#224; cause de la prise de vue &#224; main lev&#233;e fa&#231;on touriste en tongs) mais l'ambiance y est.

Et pour les jonctions, les modulations d'opacit&#233; produites par la palette graphique y sont pour bcp !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> euh, t'as regardé vite fait, c'est blindé de défauts ...


 
Vas y fait ta modseste en plus!


----------



## SirDeck (4 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> Et pour les jonctions, les modulations d'opacité produites par la palette graphique y sont pour bcp !!



Euh   
Il va falloir passer en cuisine


----------



## Tyite Bulle (8 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> la mer en plus beau



ouaw, je vois souvent cet endroit c'est beau mais là c'est vraiment OUAAAAW !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2006)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> ouaw, je vois souvent cet endroit c'est beau


Moi aussi 


Tyite Bulle a dit:


> mais là c'est vraiment OUAAAAW !


Merci


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2006)

oh lui comment il se la raconte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Mon premier panorama (Canon Digital IXUS 65, PhotoStitch, Photoshop)
C'était chez mes oncles, au Pays basque, cet après-midi.

_Clic sur l'image pour une version agrandie (312 Ko environ)._


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2006)

_c'est beau chez tes oncles... je comprends pourquoi j'aime tant les pyr&#233;n&#233;es et le pays toy... 
_


----------



## Joelaloose (1 Novembre 2006)

Une première tentative de panorama de nuit, Le théatre de Metz


----------



## Wolfmac (1 Novembre 2006)

une bien belle tentative pout une première, félicitation


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2006)

cliquez sur l'image


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2006)

Comme d'hab', y clique sur l'image


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

​

Les raccords c'est pas ça... :/


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les raccords c'est pas ça... :/



En effet! Tu devrais aller faire un tour en cuisine!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> En effet! Tu devrais aller faire un tour en cuisine!



Ok, je vais voir, mais je préviens: j'en fous partout.


----------



## ange_63 (7 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'alan.a a donné une super explication!!! 

J'ai bien envie de retravailler mon panorama du futuroscope


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2006)

La c&#244;te de Beaulieu &#224; Monaco:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2006)

Le village de Gourdon (arri&#232;re pays Grassois)





Au fond &#224; droite la mer dans la brume c&#244;ti&#232;re


----------



## r0m1 (12 Novembre 2006)

J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal, j'utilise une version d'essai double take, et c'est pas tout &#231;a... M&#234;me a la prise de vue c'est pas facile pour avoir une certaine constance dans les tons des diff&#233;rentes photos...








Bon c'est &#224; travailler tout &#231;a, je vais essayer avec des sujets moins difficile question lumi&#232;re et je reviendrai montrer mes progr&#232;s  

ps: Normalement en cliquant dessus, si je me suis pas gourr&#233;, c'est pour grand &#233;cran


----------



## joubichou (12 Novembre 2006)

Nickel Rom1 mais tu es imboulable


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal, j'utilise une version d'essai double take, et c'est pas tout &#231;a... M&#234;me a la prise de vue c'est pas facile pour avoir une certaine constance dans les tons des diff&#233;rentes photos...


Pour une premi&#232;re fois, ce n'est tout de m&#234;me pas si mal. 


joubichou a dit:


> Nickel Rom1 mais tu es imboulable


_Automod&#233;ration &#224; donf._


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal, j'utilise une version d'essai double take, et c'est pas tout ça... Même a la prise de vue c'est pas facile pour avoir une certaine constance dans les tons des différentes photos...


Comme dis le Doc c'est plutot pas mal pour un premier. 
Ce que je te conseillerais pour simplifier le traitement, c'est de faire quelques mesures de lumière en mode auto avant de démarrer tes prises de vue puis de passer en tout manuel avec les réglages issus de tes mesures. Point important: met aussi la balance de blancs en manuel, c'est ce qui pose le plus souvent probleme pour la fusion des images.


----------



## r0m1 (12 Novembre 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos remarques et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Un peu monomaniaque en ce moment... d&#233;sol&#233; 

Attention !!! Le lien si vous cliquez sur l'image fait 1,9 Mo


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4052390 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu monomaniaque en ce moment... désolé
> 
> 
> 
> http://chatdansldos.free.fr/img mg/PanoZermBig.jpg


Superbe! 
Tu l'as fait avec quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

J'ai peur de vous d&#233;cevoir... :rose:
Avec mon 10-22 &#224; 10 mm... et je me suis content&#233; de recadrer. &#199;a reste un panoramique, mais pas compos&#233; de plusieurs photos.

Pas de Stitch ou autres donc. D&#233;sol&#233; pour la d&#233;ception. Ce n'est pas vraiment tricher, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous !

Pour me faire pardonner, voici un 360&#176; r&#233;alis&#233; avec Stitch. Plein de d&#233;fauts, notamment, une forme bizarre due &#224; la prise de vue &#224; main lev&#233;e et &#224; la d&#233;formation du 18-55 &#224; l'&#233;poque... &#199;a r&#233;&#233;quilibrera 





Attention : image li&#233;e de 1 Mo


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4052543 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de vous décevoir... :rose:
> Avec mon 10-22 à 10 mm... et je me suis contenté de recadrer. Ça reste un panoramique, mais pas composé de plusieurs photos.
> 
> Pas de Stitch ou autres donc. Désolé pour la déception. Ce n'est pas vraiment tricher, n'est-ce pas ?



La photo n'est alors que tricherie. Le recadrage est une façon de faire du panoramique. Et si on destine le tirage au WEB il n'y a pas de raison de faire autrement.

Les raisons de faire de la composition sont les suivantes (vous complétez si vous n'êtes pas d'accord) : 
- On ne dispose pas d'objectif capable de prendre la scène, ou en tout cas pas sans déformations.
- On souhaite agrandir. Mais alors là c'est vrai en général et pas uniquement pour un panoramique. Pour tirer en A2, si on utilise un 8 mégas (et sans doute un 10 aussi) on a tout intérêt à composer l'image de 4 clichés.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4052543 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de vous décevoir... :rose:
> Avec mon 10-22 à 10 mm... et je me suis contenté de recadrer. Ça reste un panoramique, mais pas composé de plusieurs photos.
> 
> Pas de Stitch ou autres donc. Désolé pour la déception. Ce n'est pas vraiment tricher, n'est-ce pas ?



C'est honteux! 

Rend moi mon coup de boule!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Vbull veut pas  Mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre, les occasions que tu nous donnes sont plus que fr&#233;quentes


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4052815 a dit:
			
		

> Vbull veut pas  Mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre, les occasions que tu nous donnes sont plus que fréquentes



Bien essayé mais la flagonerie ne te menera nule part avec moi!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2006)

Dans la région du Grimsel.


----------



## ikiki (27 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> [/URL]Dans la région du Grimsel.



Ah ouais!


----------



## alan.a (27 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dans la r&#233;gion du Grimsel.



Euh, t'aurais pas trouv&#233; dans le coin une paire de Galibier pointure 42 3/4 bleu nuit en cousu norv&#233;gien avec tr&#233;pointe ?
Le seul truc que je me suis voler en Suisse ... c'&#233;tait l&#224; ...  

Sinon c'est joli


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Ah ouais!


 
Ouais, hein.  



alan.a a dit:


> Euh, t'aurais pas trouvé dans le coin une paire de Galibier pointure 42 3/4 bleu nuit en cousu norvégien avec trépointe ?
> Le seul truc que je me suis voler en Suisse ... c'était là ...
> 
> Sinon c'est joli


 
L'Helvétie, ainsi que son peuple, sont tout entiers en pensée avec toi.  Mais on va les garder encore un peu hein.


----------



## alan.a (27 Novembre 2006)

Salauds !!

C'est bien parce que vous avez des F16 planqu&#233;s dans vos montagnes que je ne viens pas vous mettre une fess&#233;e


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> Salauds !!
> 
> C'est bien parce que vous avez des F16 planqu&#233;s dans vos montagnes que je ne viens pas vous mettre une fess&#233;e


 
Bah, y peuvent pas l&#224;. Y a une paire de godasses qui bloque la porte.  

PS: pis c'est des F/A-18.


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Décembre 2006)

Et hop!

Un petit panorama par ici


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Décembre 2006)

Encore 2 autres, pris au Portugal


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2006)

De retour de Guadeloupe 2 panos vite faits:




La baie des Saintes




Arc-en-ciel sur Trois-Rivi&#232;res (pointe sud de la Basse Terre) vu des Saintes

Comme d'hab' faut cliquer pour voir en grand 

NB: les deux panos ont &#233;t&#233; pris quasiment du meme endroit a moins de 10 minutes d'intervalle


----------



## SirDeck (10 Décembre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la partie droite de la deuxième


----------



## maximeG (11 Décembre 2006)

J'adore la première...

>Vous les faites comment vos panoramas???


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Décembre 2006)

Tentative de panorama en mode vertical ...
très mauvaise lumière, mais l'essentiel n'est-il pas de participer ?





Attention image original de plus de 500Ko....


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2006)

Petit panoramique de Londres en noir et blanc avec un temps pluvieux... ce qui la bas n'est guère original j'en conviens  






​
_clic dessus si toi y en avoir un grand écran  _


----------



## SirDeck (17 Décembre 2006)

Premier essai de Photomerge CS3. Gros changement en perspective. Il y a une première fenêtre qui propose plusieurs modes. Le mode manuel crash  Mais le mode tout auto a détecté la perspective, a traité les images correctement, a installé chaque image sur un calque en y associant un masque de fusion à sa sauce :love: :love: 
Le résultat n'est pas parfait mais ça promet :love: 
vivement que le mode manuel ne crache plus (sur PowerBook)


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2006)

Toujours à explorer Photomerge cs3. Ici un autre préréglage intéressant. Une vue très différente à partir des mêmes photos.


----------



## r0m1 (18 Décembre 2006)

Dur dur de passer apr&#232;s SirDeck...:rose: mais je me lance 

Premi&#232;re tentative de panoramique nocturne...:rose: ...bon c'est pas parfait, mais &#231;a me pla&#238;t bien , il faut encore que je me perfectionne dans les panoramiques de jour avant de me relancer dans le nocturne...





_clic on picture... _​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Décembre 2006)

La difficulté du panoramique monté depuis plusieurs photos, c'est que tu dois visualiser la composition de la photo dans ta tête.

Plutôt que la nuit, essaye quelques minutes après que l'éclairage urbain se soit allumé afin de garder du décor.

Le crépuscule, avec et surtout sans éclairage urbain :love: :love: :love:


----------



## SirDeck (21 Décembre 2006)

Photomerge CS3 me bluff pas mal. Ici encore en tout auto sur 8 clichés en portrait au 28 mm. Rien à retoucher


----------



## joubichou (22 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (23 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> La difficulté du panoramique monté depuis plusieurs photos, c'est que tu dois visualiser la composition de la photo dans ta tête.
> 
> Plutôt que la nuit, essaye quelques minutes après que l'éclairage urbain se soit allumé afin de garder du décor.
> 
> Le crépuscule, avec et surtout sans éclairage urbain :love: :love: :love:



Bon , j'ai tenté de prendre en compte ces conseils et je suis allé dire bonsoir au crépuscule...  



​
_"clic"​_


----------



## r0m1 (23 Décembre 2006)

Et pour nos amis belges, haut lieu du ski nautique dans la région, une partie de la mer en pente douce (oui c'est un spot pour débutants).... :rateau:  





​_"cliclic..."​_
Notez que la terre, elle, est horizontale....


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Décembre 2006)

superbe, j'adore la deuxieme le temps &#233;tait magnifique


----------



## project_83 (23 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai tenté de prendre en compte ces conseils et je suis allé dire bonsoir au crépuscule...



super incurvée ta ligne d'horizon mais joli cliché


----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai tenté de prendre en compte ces conseils et je suis allé dire bonsoir au crépuscule...
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7731/panoportissolee7.jpg​
> _"clic"​_



Pas mal du tout...

Il ne te reste plus qu'à tourner le dos au couchant.


----------



## kisco (24 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je m'incruste dans ce sujet avec un premier panorama du Connemara.
Je viens d'acheter DoubleTake avec l'offre MacSanta (qui se termine demain) pour 11euros !  

allez-y maintenant : critiquez, et n'hésitez pas à donner des conseils pour mes futurs panoramas !


----------



## EMqA (24 Décembre 2006)

Un premier essai pour se remémorer les vacances d'été dans le pérogord.


​Un clic pour voir en plus grand.


----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai encore quelques probl&#232;mes de raccord, mais &#224; ma d&#233;charge, je l'ai fait sans pied, avec un bridge qui d&#232;s que la luminosit&#233; baisse n'en fait qu'&#224; sa t&#234;te, et j'ai encore un peu du mal sur Photoshop.... :rose: :rateau: ......mais je m'accroche  




​
_"clic on picture..."​_


----------



## pim (26 Décembre 2006)

Nous en sommes &#224; 168 panoramas. Bravo &#224; tous !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon c'est pas un vrai panorama. 

Eté 2004.


​


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon c'est pas un vrai panorama.
> 
> Eté 2004.
> ​



J'imagine que tu dis ça parce que tu as recadré et non monté plusieurs clichés.
Mais un panorama est un panorama quelque soit le mode opératoire suivit  
L'intérêt du montage est double : 
Il permet d'obtenir un angle de vue bien plus large que l'objectif disponible dans la sacoche avec moins de distorsions (surtout avec un petit capteur).
Il permet d'obtenir des images Haute définition bien sympathique pour en faire des agrandissements. Or le Panorama, c'est surtout sympa en grands.  

Ici, un tirage du luco posté ici. La résolution est à plus de 240PPP. On peut donc s'approcher à moins de 30 cm sans que le piqué baisse visuellement.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> J'imagine que tu dis ça parce que tu as recadré et non monté plusieurs clichés.
> Mais un panorama est un panorama quelque soit le mode opératoire suivit
> L'intérêt du montage est double.



Merci pour ces précisions dont je prends bonne note. En effet c'était bel et bien une image recadrée.


----------



## esope (28 Décembre 2006)

je pr&#233;cise que c'est &#224; main lev&#233;e, hein...





_et comme d'hab' click on the picture..._​


----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## r0m1 (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui, je sais, c'est un sujet assez récurrent chez moi... mais bon, je vais pas me plaindre d'avoir la mer 






"clic"​



Bon , je crois que je tiens le bon bout, kesse vous z'en pensez :rose:


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> photo avec un beau fond



Très joli. J'aime beaucoup le fond  




r0m1 a dit:


> Oui, je sais, c'est un sujet assez récurrent chez moi... mais bon, je vais pas me plaindre d'avoir la mer
> 
> Bon , je crois que je tiens le bon bout, kesse vous z'en pensez :rose:



A cette résolution, rien à dire.  

Mais je t'assure, tu devrais essayer de te retourner  
Bien sûr, il te faudra un pied pour cela.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2006)

SirDeck a dit:


> Mais je t'assure, tu devrais essayer de te retourner



La charte bordel! 

  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2006)

Vu que l'on m'a très gentiment invitée à la poster ici, je me permets de le faire 





Click sur moi et je grandis​
Ce n'est qu'une photo recadrée... N'ayant que de très vagues notions sur PS, les vrais panorama ne sont pas encore pour demain...


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2006)

Un panoramique est un panoramique. Qu'importe la méthode


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La charte bordel!
> 
> :rateau:




C'est par là


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

Un autre petit résultat d'une petite ballade de l'aprés midi 




​
_"clic comme d'hab' "​_


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2006)

Classe! J'adore les spots de lumi&#232;re!


----------



## macmarco (31 Décembre 2006)

Le marché de Noël sur la Place du Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes.


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Un autre petit résultat d'une petite ballade de l'aprés midi
> 
> 
> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/2928/panofaronsmallwebxl4.jpg​
> _"clic comme d'hab' "​_



Tu es bien inspiré en ce moment


----------



## joubichou (31 Décembre 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## the-monk (31 Décembre 2006)

:rose: ​


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> http://pix.nofrag.com/94/b5/3a5e0a70042449ba78c8eddb9e81.html http://pix.nofrag.com/94/b5/3a5e0a70042449ba78c8eddb9e81.jpg
> :rose: ​





Ca ne marche pas(en tous cas chez moi).


----------



## samoussa (1 Janvier 2007)

pareil chez moi


----------



## the-monk (1 Janvier 2007)

C'est pixnofrag qui a planter, je la passe sur imageshack







:rose:​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

Très beau pano the-monk!  

Celui là il est vraiment très large, je l'ai donc fait en QTVR





Clic sur l'image pour voir ​


----------



## Wolfmac (4 Janvier 2007)

pfuii vraiment XXL et beau paysage jpmiss  
par curiosité il est composé de combien de photos ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2007)

13 photos 
A main lev&#233;e s'il vous plait!


----------



## Craquounette (4 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> 13 photos
> A main lev&#233;e s'il vous plait!



Encore heureux qu'un anesth&#233;site n'ait pas la main qui tremble 

Enfin dans ce genre de situations, pour les autres... un anesth&#233;siste reste un homme


----------



## r0m1 (4 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 13 photos
> A main levée s'il vous plait!



pffffff bon ben y'a encore du boulot, c'est pas tout ça mais faut que je m'y remette ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas essay&#233;.
J'en suis assez content. La vue depuis ma chambre. 
J'aime bien les piafs &#224; droite.


----------



## Wolfmac (5 Janvier 2007)

j'aime beaucoup la couleur du ciel, reposante


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2007)

_D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e ailleurs, je sais... :rose: 
Mais elle est "mieux" ici...
_


----------



## samoussa (6 Janvier 2007)

j'aime aussi comme ça  

peux plus te donner de coup de boule alors...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2007)

Un autre petit essai.


----------



## alan.a (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est du classique, mais le propri&#233;taire du bateau est quelqu'un de classique 






[Edit] Pour ceux qui veulent voir le bateau (et l'endroit), c'est &#224; la Jouvente, rive gauche de la Rance, en amont du barrage.
Il y a un hotel / caf&#233; tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sympathique, seul au bout d'une route (et en plus il y a le wifi) 
Il faut vraiment y aller qd le temps est charg&#233;, c'est tellement plus beau !!!


----------



## SirDeck (11 Janvier 2007)

Chargé c'est beau


----------



## Wolfmac (11 Janvier 2007)

magnifique !!! ont peut l'avoir en grand format Alan


----------



## r0m1 (11 Janvier 2007)

Wolfmac a dit:


> magnifique !!! ont peut l'avoir en grand format Alan



clic dessus ...


----------



## Wolfmac (12 Janvier 2007)

justement, je me demandé s'il n'avait pas une version plus XXL :love:


----------



## alan.a (12 Janvier 2007)

La version XXL fait 11811 x 4134 pixels 
C'est un assemblage de 6 photos faites au Fuji F30, &#224; main lev&#233;e.

Une version &#224; 1800 pixels de large


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2007)

Du glacier de la Grande Motte...



​


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> C'est du classique, mais le propriétaire du bateau est quelqu'un de classique
> 
> *toujours pas*
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup, et puis ton cadre assez epais fait encore mieux resortir ton travail. Chapeau 



the-monk a dit:


> C'est pixnofrag qui a planter, je la passe sur imageshack
> 
> *surtout qu'on ne cite pas les photos*
> ​



Mais c'est pas Firenze, ca ? 


_ Edit : je retourne me coucher et je lis le titre du post precedent... :rose:
_


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2007)

Super classe Tibo!


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2007)

D'accord avec JPMISS


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2007)

Merci à tous les deux


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

C'est &#224; jour   Bient&#244;t 200, chouette, non ? Vous faites de sacr&#233;s beaux panoramas, en particulier les derniers


----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

clic pour plus grand​


----------



## quenaur (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

Il y avait une lumi&#232;re extraordinaire ce matin.
J'ai voulu avoir &#231;a en grand.
Il y a 6 ou 7 photos, prises &#224; la va vite, le panoramique en lui-m&#234;me est bourr&#233; de d&#233;fauts, mais je l'aime bien comme &#231;a, et dans tous les cas, je ne pourrais pas faire mieux.


----------



## r0m1 (19 Janvier 2007)

​
_" clic pour le 20" "​_
*Les hauteurs de Toulon, Massif de Chateauvallon​*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Je vais pas faire du SJP, mais je suis en fait assez ind&#233;cis. Je ne sais pas faire un choix sur ce panoramique.
Je vous mets les 3 versions du rassemblement par photostitch de deux photos et vous me dites ce que vous en pensez ? Merci d'avance  Photos Haute Def sur le clic


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2007)

La deuxième


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Deuz ou troiz, je sais pas, j'h&#233;site.  

EDIT : 
En fait je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais les couleurs de la deuxi&#232;me, avec la prise de vue de la troisi&#232;me, surtout pour le b&#226;timent qu'on aper&#231;oit tout &#224; droite...


----------



## Picouto (24 Janvier 2007)

Je préfère la composition de la première ... mais le raccord est visible
Donc ce sera la deuze 



...




sauf si tu arrives à corriger le pb + un petit peu de contraste aussi tiens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Elles sont brutes. A part la deuxi&#232;me sur laquelle j'ai un peu densifi&#233; l'ensemble. Donc effectivement la premi&#232;re est tout &#224; fait am&#233;liorable 

Merci pour le commentaire.
Les avis sont partag&#233;s


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Hop...
Moi aussi j'en ai bricol&#233; un il y a peu.
Ciel de fou hier soir. 




EDIT : c'est marrant, on voit la coupure en miniature, mais pas en grand...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je préfère la composition de la première ... mais le raccord est visible
> Donc ce sera la deuze
> 
> 
> ...



Tout pareil.


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Janvier 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> La deuxième



pareil sans hésitation beau boulot


----------



## kisco (28 Janvier 2007)

pour moi ce serait plus la troisième.

mon "ciel de fou" d'hier suivra tout bientôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2007)

Rarement vu un panorama aussi beau. Si vous aimez Paris, cliquer ici.


----------



## PommeQ (28 Janvier 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Rarement vu un panorama aussi beau. Si vous aimez Paris, cliquer ici.



Superbe   ... on voit pas les raccords


----------



## SirDeck (28 Janvier 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Rarement vu un panorama aussi beau. Si vous aimez Paris, cliquer ici.



Si tu aimes Paris et les panoramiques, il y a un travail incontournable :
Arnaud Frich


----------



## Wolfmac (28 Janvier 2007)

merci pour ce lien, une superbe gallerie :love:


----------



## kisco (12 Février 2007)

merci de ne pas comparer avec Arnaud Frich 

voilà un ciel rouge vu de Vevey :


----------



## macaronique (13 Février 2007)

Genève, avec un peu de France et Vaud en tant que garniture.  Vue du Salève quelques jours après que je me suis acheté un nouvel appareil photo. Pas de jet d'eau ce jour là, et il faisait gris  mais un ami a amélioré les couleurs. Je suis sûre d'avoir fait un autre panorama lorsqu'il faisait beau mais je ne le retrouve pas. Peut-être je n'ai pas encore fusionné les photos.





Et le même jour, si je me souviens bien:


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

C'est bizarre tout de m&#234;me, il a y de plus en plus de panoramas de Vevey et du lac dans le coin 

_Edit :_ superbe le panorama du lac macaronique


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Février 2007)

J'ai profit&#233; de ce beau dimanche ensoleill&#233; pour sortir un peu r&#233;sultat un nouveau panoramique : le plan d'eau de metz 





Cliquez sur l'image pour une version plus grande (attention 1,6 Mo)


----------



## SirDeck (18 Février 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> J'ai profit&#233; de ce beau dimanche ensoleill&#233; pour sortir un peu r&#233;sultat un nouveau panoramique : le plan d'eau de metz
> 
> http://ck57.com/forums/plan-eau-small.jpg
> 
> Cliquez sur l'image pour une version plus grande (attention 1,6 Mo)



Pas mal, le montage est propre. mais ta petite est bien mieux que la grande (manque de contraste et cadrage inf&#233;rieur).


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Février 2007)

En effet, comme un c** j'ai mis l'originale en lien.... c'est rectifié
Pour le montage je n'ai aucun mérite c'est PhotoStitch qui à fait le travail.
Merci


----------



## yakalelo (20 Février 2007)

Un matin d'aout, sur les plages près de palerme!
Un jus d'orange en terrasse avec encore du sable
sur la joue après une soirée bien arrosé!
Ca se passe de commentaire!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2007)

Vu que j'aime bien les nuages...




Un panoramique de nuages. Ya pas de raison.


----------



## esope (23 Février 2007)

l'entr&#233;e de mon lotissement...





click dessus pour la voir en grand​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2007)

NB: c'est un pano puisque l'image est compos&#233;e de 3 clich&#233;s


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2007)

Le rendu est assez &#233;trange. C'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2007)

Ben disons que c'est un fa&#231;ade d&#233;j&#224; passablement d&#233;grad&#233;e et j'ai utilis&#233; quelques calques (courbes et transfert de d&#233;grad&#233 pour accentuer le c&#244;t&#233; crade. Plus un calque pour le vignetage et hop.


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## r0m1 (25 Février 2007)

jp et Joubichou   

Tous les deux très différents, mais vraiment sympa !!


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> NB: c'est un pano puisque l'image est composée de 3 clichés



Bah non, c'est un pano parce qu'elles a un rapport supérieur au 4/3


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Février 2007)

Mes tous premiers. c'est pas royal mais bon !! depuis j'ai pas eu l'occas d'en refaire...


----------



## esope (4 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mars 2007)

Petit week end a Allos, très peu de neige et beaucoup de soleil...




​


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2007)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bah non, c'est un pano parce qu'elles a un rapport sup&#233;rieur au 4/3



Euh, &#231;a fait peut-&#234;tre un peu juste, 4/3, parce que, tel M. Jourdain, je viens d'apprendre que, depuis que je faisais du 24x36, je faisais du panoramique. 

Et histoire de ne pas flooder, un petit panoramique 






(C'est du 24x36 recadr&#233;, largement plus de 4/3 et, en plus, c'est pris au 24 (enfin, il me semble), ce qui donne un angle un peu genre pano )


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Euh, ça fait peut-être un peu juste, 4/3, parce que, tel M. Jourdain, je viens d'apprendre que, depuis que je faisais du 24x36, je faisais du panoramique.



Ok, ok, 6/4 +0,1


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mars 2007)

Toujours en face du village d'Allos, toujours la même montagne, mais plus serrée cette fois-ci  




​


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2007)

Dommage qu'on puisse pas le voir en plus grand il est vraiment superbe


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

Hop.
Un vieux machin sur lequel je suis revenu dessus ce matin. 
Je suis très content du résultat par rapport à ce que j'avais pu en faire avant.


----------



## esope (27 Mars 2007)

version panoramique de celle-ci


----------



## Redoch (29 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dommage qu'on puisse pas le voir en plus grand il est vraiment superbe



Merci bien,
J'essaye de la retrouver et de la mettre en vignette pour un vrai panoramique:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

Yop!
Ciel surnaturel ce soir.
Ca tombait bien pour un premier essai de panoramique avec le grand ang'.
Maintenant c'est sûr : ya besoin de vachement moins de photos pour le même résultat.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Mars 2007)

Euh ! pas tout &#224; fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2007)

Ouais, ouais, ouais, on m'en a parl&#233; en mp, &#231;a va.


----------



## simiboy (1 Avril 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous

je commence tout juste &#224; faire des photos panoramiques, assembl&#233;es gr&#226;ce au formidable logiciel PTGui...le tout avec pour le moment un Fuji S5600 et en attendant un reflex Pentax K100d probablement

pour commencer, une petite vue d'un ancien quai de Nantes et ses immeubles pench&#233;s


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

_'tain, je suis bourr&#233; ? ya pas tant de distortions que &#231;a quand je passe rue Kerv&#233;gan ! 
_


----------



## 406 (3 Avril 2007)

demain, j'en fais un avec toshop beta cs3. la nouvelle fonction auto aligne a l'air efficace  pour les panos. reste à trouver celle qui compare plusieurs photos d'un même endroit et vire automatiquement les personnes qui apparaissent sur une seul photo.


----------



## samoussa (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4224282 a dit:
			
		

> _'tain, je suis bourré ? ya pas tant de distortions que ça quand je passe rue Kervégan !
> _



Allons allons, il y a de chouettes bars dans le coin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## simiboy (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4224282 a dit:
			
		

> _'tain, je suis bourré ? ya pas tant de distortions que ça quand je passe rue Kervégan !
> _



bon en effet, la courbe n'est pas du tout réaliste, mais je préfèrais aligner les immeubles plutôt que faire une rue droite...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2007)

Il n'a rien de révolutionnaire en soi, certes.
Mais ce que j'adore c'est le piaf qu'on voit à droite en plein plongeon depuis la gouttière.
Je ne l'ai vu qu'en faisant le panoramique, je n'avais pas fait gaffe pendant la prise de vue.


----------



## 406 (4 Avril 2007)

un chtit montage avec photoshop cs3 et son outil, de la chambre d'hotel du week end dernier pass&#233; sur la c&#244;te avant de remont&#233; sur paris 




en 1280 : http://alban406.free.fr/weekend_nice_2007.jpg


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Avril 2007)

tu as surement un grand ecran, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde 

Tu peux retailler ta photo?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2007)

Un peu large quand meme non?


----------



## 406 (4 Avril 2007)

ben j'avais mis 1280 pixels de large donc en fesant "ouvrir l'image dans une fenetre", ca rentre mais bon, je réduis


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_*tu m'en veux pas si un jour, je d&#233;barque chez toi et que j'entre par ta porte d'entr&#233;e avec mon 44 tonnes ? 

c'est un peu ce que tu viens de faire &#224; ceux qui ont un &#233;cran 12"&#8230; &#231;a passe pour une fois mais pas deux.
*_


----------



## 406 (4 Avril 2007)

12" ??? y'en a encore ?


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_je vends mon iMac DV sur eBay &#224; 120&#8364; l&#224;&#8230; tu disais ?  (1024x768)

de plus 1280 pixels c'est la taille r&#233;gl&#233; sur mon 19"&#8230; donc d&#233;j&#224; bcp trop large. 
_


----------



## macaronique (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai pris beaucoup de photos en mode Stitch Assist mais la plupart traînent dans ma photothèque parce que j'ai la flemme d'en faire des panoramas. Pourtant c'est très facile avec PhotoStitch. Aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé des photos du lac de Brienz en cherchant des photos d'oiseaux pour le thread "72 heures pour convaincre". C'est un des plus beaux lacs que j'aie jamais vus, alors c'est forcément un beau panorama.


----------



## macaronique (6 Avril 2007)

Voici mon plus grand panorama, composé de 13 clichés (ça devient un peu ridicule.  ) Il y a encore du travail à faire pour conserver les montagnes à droite, mais pour le moment je n'ai pas le temps. C'était une petite expérience.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2007)

Desert du Wadi Rum - Jordanie


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (10 Avril 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à me décider jp, j'adore l'exposition du premier, mais je préfère le décor du second... enfin qu'importe, ils sont magnifique tous les deux !!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2007)

Merci 

En voil&#224; un autre:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

La Pierra Menta emmerge du tumulte nuageux​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

Moins grandiose que tout &#231;a mais bon... C'est quand m&#234;me beau une ville la nuit.


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moins grandiose que tout ça mais bon... C'est quand même beau une ville la nuit.



Paris?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Paris?


Ah non, pas vraiment. 
C'est vachement plus proche de la mer.


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2007)

alors, c'est ou? car la France, y'a pas mal de cote... et si c'est le monde.. je sais pas


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2007)

La Rochelle ?!...


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2007)

ah ok  
parce que la mer, on la voit pas


----------



## Crismac (29 Avril 2007)

Mon plus grand Panorama, 145 photos en 5 bandes de 29 photos, 0,87mx2,27m 300 DPI
793 Mo.
[URL="http://i12.servimg.com/u/f12/11/18/04/97/st_gui11.jpg"]panorama
[/URL]


----------



## 406 (29 Avril 2007)

la vache, tu as passer combien d'heure pour le monter ? quel bécane. à plus de 26 000 pixels de large, t'étais pas loin de la limite des 30 000 pixels que les anciens photoshop ne savent pas gérer  . superbe en tout cas.


----------



## Crismac (29 Avril 2007)

En fait c'est Stitcher qui c'est occup&#233; du montage, et sur mon G4 867 bi, il &#224; mis un peu plus de 9 heures pour faire les 26860x10320 Pixels. Mais l&#224; ou j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;tonn&#233;,  c'est sur la qualit&#233; du tirage (sur une jet d'encre grande largeur). On peut compter les pignes des pins, ou les tuiles sur les maisons (mais &#231;a devient rapidement monotone) .


----------



## CatFauve (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous! Cela fait quelque temps que je suis avec interet vos forums, mais c'est la premiere fois que je poste quoi que ce soit... Les photos prises avec Canon Power Shot G2, rassemblées et travaillées dans Photoshop.
 Panorama d'un campement de reconstitution historique à Oeselgem, Belgique  et la seconde  360° à Bannegon, France  , aussi un campement, hihi...


----------



## DomBon (29 Avril 2007)

A Crismac
Extraordinaire ! F&#233;licitations


----------



## Crismac (30 Avril 2007)

Prise de vue de puis le village de Peyre.
[URL="http://i12.servimg.com/u/f12/11/18/04/97/viadu_11.jpg"]panorama
[/URL]


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

Crismac a dit:


> Prise de vue de puis le village de Peyre.



Toujours le meme principe? plein de photo accol&#233;es?
Sinon, c'est vraiment superbe, les couleurs :love: et les cables du tablier dans le ciel


----------



## Crismac (1 Mai 2007)

A gauche "La Redoute de Ballestras" (Maintenant, mus&#233;e Albert Debout),  &#224; droite le restaurant panoramique tournant, (fait dans l'ancien ch&#226;teau d'eau).

panorama


----------



## Crismac (3 Mai 2007)

_Vignes entre le Pics St Loup et l'Hortus










 Mille excuses, je n'avais pas fait attention au poids de l'image
_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

_parfait ! 

(bon je suis pas objectif, j'adore le Pic St-Loup&#8230;  )
_


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4254456 a dit:
			
		

> _parfait !
> 
> (bon je suis pas objectif, j'adore le Pic St-Loup  )
> _


C'est vrai qu'il glisse bien  :love:

Superbe pano quoi qu'il en soit


----------



## kanako (3 Mai 2007)

mon premier panorama : 




clic pour plus grand.

si vous voulez voir mes trois autres panoramas&#8230; 

bon c'est une d&#233;but hein. Ils m&#233;riteraient s&#251;rement d'&#234;tre retravaill&#233;s...


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

Crismac fait vraiment des panos superbes!
+100


----------



## Redoch (10 Mai 2007)

Concert dans la rue à Delf.



​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (21 Mai 2007)

Les première photos de mon week end en aveyron, j'ai pas mal de tri à faire avant de vous en soumettre d'autres mais pour commencer à un petit panoramique pris depuis le village de roquefort




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2007)

Ce n'est pas de moi mais de Frédéric Roger, vraiment magnifique.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2007)

(trop) tôt le matin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2007)

Va y avoir de l'orage ce soir...





Il y a 4 photos là-dedans. J'avoue, j'ai bougé un peu les courbes, histoire de mieux faire ressortir l'impression de départ, genre apocalypse, mais je n'ai pas joué avec les couleurs, promis. 
En plus grand ici.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2007)

C'est hypra moche !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est hypra moche !


Vu tes gouts de chiottes, &#231;a me va.


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vu tes gouts de chiottes, ça me va.



moi j'aime bien


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2007)

_l'aut', il a piqu&#233; une image d'armageddon et il nous la refile comme originale&#8230;  
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Superbe Bobby.


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Juillet 2007)

*Amsterdam*
(mais fallait-il le pr&#233;ciser ? )





Cher internaute, clique sur l'image pour voir plus grand  ​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2007)

Ah c'est pas Venise? :rateau: 

Excellent


----------



## olof (6 Juillet 2007)

Le glacier d'Aletsch, vu depuis le chemin de la moraine. Fait avec DoubleTake assez en vitesse...




 ​

PS: Bravo à tous pour vos magnifiques panoramas !


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Pepito Banzaï (19 Juillet 2007)

New York en panoramas :

Manhattan Sud, Brooklyn, l'East River et le Queen's vus depuis un toit de la 1st Avenue





Brooklyn Bridge






En regardant vers l'Est, depuis Central Park





L'empire State Building et le sud de Manhattant depuis le Rockfeller Center





La m&#234;me au coucher de soleil





La m&#234;me, trait&#233;e diff&#233;remment





Grand Central Station





Radio City Hall, sur la 6th Avenue





Patinoire Wollman &#224; Central Park





Manhattan juste apr&#232;s le coucher de soleil





D&#233;sol&#233; pour le premier post avec les photos trop larges, mais quand on upload es photos trop larges, elles sont redimensionn&#233;es automatiquement, alors j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un script auto fait justement pour &#233;viter les images trop larges. 

Et merci au mod&#233;rateur pour son discernement et qui d&#233;coche direct des cartons rouges &#224; la premi&#232;re erreur bien innocente.

*il suffit de lire les messages d'entr&#233;e pour ne pas avoir de souci. as-tu d&#233;j&#224; p&#233;n&#233;tr&#233; dans la maison d'inconnus par la fen&#234;tre ? non ? pourtant, tu viens de le faire&#8230; les mod&#233;rateurs ont toujours des soucis avec les nioubes. Va comprendre pourquoi. Le manque d'int&#233;r&#234;t port&#233; aux consignes s&#251;rement&#8230;
*


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2007)

*pas lu les consignes en haut du forum ?

genre une photo par message, pas plus de 700 pixels (vive les hacks auto hein ! )

&#231;a te vaut un avertissement directement.

je n'ai m&#234;me pas regard&#233; les photos tellement je suis agac&#233;.
*


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (19 Juillet 2007)

je m'excuse, je corrige &#231;a (c'est quoi un hack auto ?)


----------



## wip (19 Juillet 2007)

Le *akoto©* est un mot inventé par Alem et qui désigne une routine dans le forum de MacGé qui réduit automatiquement à l'affichage les photos qui dépasse les 700 pixels ou les 100ko (mais qui ne dispense pas des bonnes habitudes...). J'ai bon ?


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (19 Juillet 2007)

wip a dit:


> Le *akoto©* est un mot inventé par Alem et qui désigne une routine dans le forum de MacGé qui réduit automatiquement à l'affichage les photos qui dépasse les 700 pixels ou les 100ko (mais qui ne dispense pas des bonnes habitudes...). J'ai bon ?



Merci pour ces précisions, c'est bien ce que j'avais imaginé. Loin de moi l'idée d'abuser de ce truc dont j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

..



..
Clic image pour la taille supérieure (600 Ko).​


----------



## Liyad (25 Juillet 2007)

ici une image ne respectant aucune des r&#232;gles du forum Portfolio&#8230; en grand format 

L'aper&#231;u, dans les r&#232;gles 






Je ne donne que le lien pour la grande 

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3093/panoramapontdugard22000rf1.jpg


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juillet 2007)




----------



## pomme-accro (2 Août 2007)

Au                                 carrefour du Cap Fréhel et du Cap dErquy


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2007)

_pas compris les r&#232;gles du forum&#8230; pas compris&#8230;
_


----------



## joanes (7 Août 2007)

Dans le port de La Rochelle y'&#224; des marins qui...


----------



## Redoch (10 Août 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Foto




Hé ho!

On demande la permission, avant de prendre des photos de mon port.


----------



## joanes (10 Août 2007)

Sur le pont d'Avi..., ha ben non c'est pas Avignon là


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2007)

bin voilà



​


----------



## Joelaloose (15 Août 2007)

Dans la série photo de vacances, un panoramique de St Cado : 



​
Comme toujours click sur la photo pour voir en grand


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2007)

La baie de Menton vue de Ste Agnes le village littoral le plus haut d'Europe (800 m)



Clic pour voir plus grand


----------



## peyret (22 Août 2007)

Je donne l'adresse, c'est trop gros pour poster
je d&#233;bute...

http://perso.orange.fr/voir/panoramas/panoramas.html

Bon... c'est pas d&#233;lirant....

lp


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Août 2007)

Sur la rivière d'Etel
PS : Oui Alèm je sais tout le monde l'a faite cette photo.... 



​


----------



## Wolfmac (22 Août 2007)

@ Peyret "bon c'est pas délirant..." 

bein moi j'aime beaucoup le sous bois est très sympa ainsi que le vieux pont et le zoom sur le pont de St Affrique c'est bleuffant


----------



## dofre b (23 Août 2007)

la montagne ca vous gagne et les lac ca vous claque!!


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Août 2007)

en taille réelle : http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2437892.jpg

Elles claquent les vôtres quand même, bien droites et tout... Pas comme les miennes, toujours à l'arrache :rose:


----------



## wip (24 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

..



..
_Clic image (344 Ko)._​


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2007)

Des vignes, du relief, du ciel bleu, la mer pas loin, les pentes de ski a moins de deux heures, l'Italie à droite (1:30) l'Espagne à gauche (3:00). Bienvenue à Amokland !


----------



## ederntal (31 Août 2007)

Mon premier essaie, &#224; main lev&#233; sur 360 degr&#233;...


----------



## dofre b (2 Septembre 2007)

la montagne ou la mere le choix est dur !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2007)

La baie de Calvi


----------



## Redoch (3 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## dofre b (3 Septembre 2007)

non! il n'y a pas shoumi a l'interieur !!!!


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Septembre 2007)

Madagascar​





Y'a du boulot...

plus grand :


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## le_GG (14 Septembre 2007)

En Suede




D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; ... l'original est plus belle ... enfin si on aime.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Ahh !! Un lac en pente  Vive le ski nautique non motoris&#233; !! 

Mais&#8230; est-ce que ce sont bien des panoramiques ?


----------



## Captain_X (14 Septembre 2007)

un lac en pente dans un pays aussi plat ....

chez moi ca manque pas les lacs en pentes

panorama ou panoramique ??? y'a litige


----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2007)

Avec un rapport 4x3, on est loin du panorama panoramique non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pr&#233;cis&#233; panoramique parce que c'est le format qu'on montre ici. sinon, on peut mettre toutes les photos de Luc ici. Un paysage, c'est un panorama de toutes fa&#231;ons.


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4403817 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pr&#233;cis&#233; panoramique parce que c'est le format qu'on montre ici. sinon, on peut mettre toutes les photos de Luc ici.



Pas toutes, pas toutes 

C'est vrai que l'interpr&#233;tation peut varier. Pour moi, l'id&#233;e que j'ai du fil m'impose deux contraintes li&#233;es entre elles par leur but :

- le format (par r&#233;f&#233;rence par exemple cin&#233;ma panoramique 1,85/1, disons au moins du 16/9), &#231;a donne une sp&#233;cifiict&#233; aux images et l'id&#233;e de la parcourir de l'oeil (voir la deuxi&#232;me d&#233;finition du TLF plus bas)
- le grand angle : disons d&#233;passer les 63&#176; d'un 35 mm en 24x36 pour avoir un lointain "large" (ind&#233;pendamment du ratio longueur/hauteur) : on montre autre chose que ce que voit l'oeil normalement, plus exactement ce qu'il peut voir "statiquement", on montre ce qu'on ne peut voir qu'en parcourant du regard.

C'est pour &#231;a que j'en mets assez peu : je me sers du grand angle (enfin pas encore en-dessous de 24) mais je coupe rarement pour avoir un ratio largeur/hauteur panoramique. Et je ne fais pas des raccords comme le font si bien certains ic pour avoir des superpanoramiques &#224; 180&#176;

Si on prend le TLF, les deux principales d&#233;finitons pour panoramique (je vous &#233;pargne les autres) me conviennent assez bien :

Adjectif : Qui offre les caract&#232;res d'un panorama, qui permet d'embrasser l'ensemble d'un paysage

Nom : Plan pris en faisant pivoter la cam&#233;ra sur son axe pour suivre un mouvement sans d&#233;placer l'appareil.

(Pour cette derni&#232;re, &#224; d&#233;faut de faire pivoter par raccord ou avec un horizon, on 
retrouve l'id&#233;e du grand angle)

Ces deux id&#233;es me conviennent bien sans les pousser &#224; l'extr&#234;me (c'est comme pour les "macro", je suis &#224; la fois laxiste (j'y inclus les "proxi" o&#249; le rapport image/r&#233;el sur le film n'atteint pas forc&#233;ment 1) mais en gardant l'id&#233;e de montrer un peu plus que ce qu'on voit &#224; l'oeil. Voil&#224; mon opinion qui n'engage que moi  

Pour ne pas flooder  une photo qui est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment &#224; la limite du panoramique pour moi (c'est pas terrible mais la fin justifie les moyens pour une fois et le Verdon reste le Verdon. En plus, c'est s&#251;r que le panoramique souffre plus des limites de taille d'affichage que la macro )






PS. Pour les vrais panoramiques purs et durs, voir jpmiss (enfin pas lui, ses photos )


----------



## le_GG (15 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben un peut de photoshop recadrage plus angle ....
ben  oui sur un bateau &#224; la vol&#233; on ne peut pas trop g&#233;rer le gite ...
Ha oui j'oubliais, je ne suis pas un pro et mon APN vous ferrais bien rigoler ... enfin bon c'est la vie


----------



## joanes (15 Septembre 2007)

juste pour tester le akoto


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2007)

_le hack n'intervient pas sur le poids mon cher joanes&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est vrai que l'interprétation peut varier...


Bof tu sais, moi, ce que j'en dis

J'ai une façon primaire de voir les choses. 
Un fil pour les plus belles photos : je n'y mets que mes plus belles. Pas une qui mérite cette appellation depuis plus d'un mois. j'en mets donc peu.
Un fil pour les macros : j'y mets des macros. Pas de proxi. Je sais. Je suis un peu psychorigide
Et un fil pour les panoramas, dont l'auteur ne s'est basé sur aucun thesaurus pour faire comprendre qu'il aimerait y ranger des photos a priori au format panoramique et composées de plusieurs clichés. Bref. Psychorigide toujours, j'y mets des photos au format panoramique.

C'est comme les autres règles : 700 pixels maxi. Mes photos font 699. A 700, le hack fait déjà son boulot. J'évite. Pareil pour les 100 ko etc.

La seule règle que je n'arrive pas à ne pas enfreindre, c'est fermer ma gueule et ne mettre que des photos 

Je ferai un effort toutefois pour venir en mettre une rapidement


----------



## CatFauve (17 Septembre 2007)

End of season , autrement dit - Stockholm en novembre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Ouch&#8230; &#231;a a souffert de la compression !
Mais joli point de vue


----------



## CatFauve (17 Septembre 2007)

Merci BackCat! A la base il y avait que 4 photos, j'ai ajout&#233;e la cinqui&#232;me, prise plus t&#244;t, juste pour le fun... - d'o&#249; l'angle bizarre (autrement dit - le drakkar n'&#233;tait pas l&#224; au d&#233;but)


----------



## Euphorbia (17 Septembre 2007)

Une vue des quais de Nantes la nuit.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...8/5602/trentemoultlightiu1.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## esope (19 Septembre 2007)

En ce moment je ressort un peu Holga le temps de quelque ballade... Et ça donne ça:





comme d'hab click dessus pour un "grand" format...


----------



## Crismac (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## CatFauve (20 Septembre 2007)

Crismac a dit:


> on ne cite pas



C'est l'endroit o&#249; je me baigne chaque ann&#233;e.. (forc&#233;e, la baignade - je n'ai JAMAIS r&#233;ussi &#224; passer sans se viander...)


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

_je ne vais pas &#234;tre vache, mais le lapin bouilli, j'aime moyen&#8230; je pr&#233;f&#232;re le veau&#8230; on ne cite pas les photos
_


----------



## CatFauve (21 Septembre 2007)

Excuse meuuuuhh.... je ferais plus, je promeuuuhh! :rose:

 Campement m&#233;di&#233;val De Fer Rouge  cette ann&#233;e.


----------



## Euphorbia (24 Septembre 2007)

Une vue du quartier Euralille à... Lille.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2007)

Ca donne envie d'aller &#224; Lille... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Mais ouais mais ouais&#8230;  Mes photos de Lille sont nettement mieux !


----------



## kanako (25 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca donne envie d'aller à Lille... :rateau:



Mais ouiiii ! Viendez tous !


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_non, pas tous&#8230; seulement ceusses qui ont du go&#251;t ! 


Chaton, fais des photos pas loin du march&#233; de Wazemmes le soir, &#231;a plaira plus &#224; JP ! 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Septembre 2007)

Allez hop.






Après le saut, la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s les lacs en pente, les ponts en angles


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2007)

Pour répondre aux questions :
C'est le viaduc de l'isle jourdain (cherchez sur mappy bande de feignasses) et ça fait 47 mètres de haut.


Ca secoue un peu les tripes quand même.


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

_c'est pour &#231;a que tu n'as pas trouv&#233; le point nodal ? 


ps : pour en discuter avec quelqu'un faisant souvent des radios des gens sautant des ponts, &#224; priori, &#231;a ne secoue pas que les tripes&#8230; le reste aussi&#8230; tr&#232;s mauvais le saut &#224; l'&#233;lastique&#8230; tr&#232;s mauvais&#8230; 
_


----------



## MOMAX (28 Septembre 2007)

Est ce que ça rentre dans la catégorie panoramique  ? j'aime bien ce type d'image


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Voil&#224;. Tu m'avais dit ne pas savoir ce qu'&#233;tait l'autre vue, peut-&#234;tre que l&#224;, tu verras un peu mieux&#8230;

Un panorama fait de deux photos prises au 10 mm.


PS : Si si, tout &#224; fait, c'est du houblon


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_chacun ses panoramas apr&#232;s tout&#8230; (deux parce que d'une je suis le chef et de deux parce que j'en poste tellement peu&#8230; )









2 appareils diff&#233;rents : Pentax Espio Mini et Ricoh R1_


----------



## MOMAX (5 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

_





tout le charme de la Catalogne&#8230; _


----------



## dofre b (10 Octobre 2007)

je remet le meme pano avec une autre technique, ca devrait etre moin lourd !!


----------



## dofre b (10 Octobre 2007)

du coup! j'en remet un




et la ca pese rien ? ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Oulallaaaaa le massacre !!!


----------



## joanes (10 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2007)

(clic+)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

3 photos au 200 mm, de bas en haut


----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2007)

doublon


----------



## joubichou (17 Octobre 2007)

14 photos (attention 1,1 mo)[url=http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc9222panoramasmallzm8.jpg][img=http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8546/dsc9222panoramasmallzm8.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Liyad (17 Octobre 2007)

Couché de soleil.







Version plus grande ici : http://images2.hiboox.com/images/4207/2zfk116d.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Si vous n'aimez pas, je vous mettrai le panoramique "normal"


----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (19 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si vous n'aimez pas, je vous mettrai le panoramique "normal"



si ils aiment pas c'est des c*ons


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Bon d'accord !


----------



## joanes (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2007)

(clic+)


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2007)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *




Une vue à partir de *La Grande Terrasse de Saint Germain en Laye*. ​



(Ma première participation dans ce thread.  )


----------



## Euphorbia (30 Octobre 2007)

La côte belge à Koksijde.​



​


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Tizote, t'es vnu din min couin


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tizote, t'es vnu din min couin


Pouuuâââârrrkk !....


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2007)

_h&#233; ti lo, t'vo mouquer din tin kyien&#8230; teu n'vo mi nous faire braire hein ?!! 
_


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2007)

J'aime la Mer du Nord... :love:
(et faire des brochettes en moules-burnes sur la plage, ne m'int&#233;resse pas !...  )
_Le bateau de la *compagnie* dont je me rappelle le *plus*... _:love:
_Cuil&#224;, aussi..._



=>[]


----------



## Euphorbia (31 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tizote, t'es vnu din min couin




Bah oui, j'chuis d'euch nord 

Bon, c'est pas facile d'écrire ch'ti...


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2007)

_merde un autre nordiste perdu &#224; Nantes&#8230; 

ceci dit, on reposte des photos ? 
_


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _merde un autre nordiste perdu à Nantes
> 
> ceci dit, on reposte des photos ?
> _



vous aimez quand même les bleds


----------



## Picouto (3 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2007)




----------



## plovemax (16 Novembre 2007)

cliquez sur l'image pour plus grand (232Ko).


----------



## julienfroment (28 Novembre 2007)

c'est moi ou la terre penche?


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Novembre 2007)

:rose: J'avoue je voulais la mettre dans 'vos photos que tous le monde trouve ratées...' mais le fil est fermé 

Si un jour quelqu'un fait un fil "Les panos tout piné que tout le monde trouve moche sauf moi" on la transférera hein :rateau:

nan sans dec' elle est pas mal non ?


----------



## peyret (30 Novembre 2007)

pour un début de  panorama

lp


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2007)

peyret a dit:


> pour un début de  panorama
> 
> lp


Très belle photo... 
Par contre à l'ouverture de ton lien...
Passé 1mn ou 2, j'ai bien cru devoir redémarrer mon mac tellement il ramait.... :mouais:


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Très belle photo...
> Par contre à l'ouverture de ton lien...
> Passé 1mn ou 2, j'ai bien cru devoir redémarrer mon mac tellement il ramait.... :mouais:



8 Mo chez wanadoo ! bande passante nulle
Je maitrise pas trop les Ko des images.... parfois 800 Ko, parfois 8 Mo, :mouais: 

lp


----------



## pim (1 Décembre 2007)

Tu l'as modifié c'est ça ? Parce que chez moi il se charge en moins de 2 secondes et c'est très fluide


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2007)

Ça rame toujours... 



J'ai l'ADSL...


----------



## peyret (2 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu l'as modifié c'est ça ? Parce que chez moi il se charge en moins de 2 secondes et c'est très fluide



La différence de vitesse provient du modèle de mac, de la longueur de la ligne ADSL jusqu'au machin, de l'heure, de l'abonnement, et du fournisseur d'accès....

Sinon j'ai rien changé...

lp


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça rame toujours...
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai l'ADSL...


Conclusion :
1. t'as un mac tout vieux tout pourri
2. t'es trop loin du machin
3. c'était pas le bon moment, ré-essaye plus tard
4. ton abonnement est dégueu
5. orange c'est à ch***

avec des "et" et/ou des "ou"


Ces conclusions sont valables pour moi aussi... l'ouverture du bidule prend au moins 2 minutes sur mon vieux mac, top loin...


----------



## SirDeck (2 Décembre 2007)

Ouvre le moniteur d'activités et tu enlèveras des et ou des ou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est le mac qu'est trop vieux. ça rame chez moi itou.


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2007)

bon, bah tous les macs de ce forum sont trop vieux&#8230; la prochaine fois, merci de préciser sur quel serveur c'est hébergé, quel poids celà fait etc&#8230; 

ah oui, précision, c'est débile de poster des images de ce poids, ça n'a aucun intérêt, c'est même pas visible sur un 30"&#8230;

car de toute façon avec le ping du serveur&#8230;


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Décembre 2007)

Vous avez vu ?  





Il est droit !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2007)

Pano honteusement réalisé a partir d'une seule photo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Putain ! mais jetez-lui des cailloux ! Sale tricheur !


----------



## Captain_X (5 Décembre 2007)

t'es marrant toi tu crois qu'à 600km je le choppe ?? pourtant des fois j'ai vraiment envi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon c'est la première fois que je post dans le forum Portfolio, alors soyez indulgent 
Voici mes deux tous premiers panorama réalisés ce matin.
J'arrive toujours pas à faire une preview (Désolé si je suis un boulet), donc vous pouvez aller voir par là.
Merci










Spéciale dédicace à Pim :love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Putain ! mais jetez-lui des cailloux ! Sale tricheur !


 
C'est çui ki dit ki yé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

(tricheur, et cafteur. Ben y 'a pas d'quoi être fier, bonhomme :mouais: )


----------



## joanes (5 Décembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## nico/ (14 Décembre 2007)

La place Carrée, musée du Louvre, Paris.


----------



## dofre b (15 Décembre 2007)

comment je peu faire pour "enlever" la trace des photo au milieu ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Décembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> comment je peu faire pour "enlever" la trace des photo au milieu ?




Tout dépend du logiciel utilisé.
Si c'est Photoshop, avec des calques de réglages(en cochant "créer un masque d'écrêtage d'après le calque précédent") pour uniformiser la luminosité, les contrastes et les couleurs entre toutes les parties du panorama. Pour le raccord, il faut utiliser des masques de fusion associés aux calques correspondant aux différentes parties et qui se trouvent au-dessus dans la palette des calques.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Décembre 2007)

si t'as CS3 tu peux utiliser le mode automatique pour faire des panoramas...

aka : Photomerge


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> si t'as CS3 tu peux utiliser le mode automatique pour faire des panoramas...
> 
> aka : Photomerge


Ca existait déjà dans CS2 
Si non DoubleTake est tres bien pour pas cher.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Décembre 2007)

ha mais CS2 c'est trop vieux, ca à plus d'un an, j'ai déjà oublié moi


----------



## plovemax (16 Décembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> ...
> comment je peu faire pour "enlever" la trace des photo au milieu ?



Bonjour 

Page 18 du présent post, tu as un lien vers des explications données par alan.a

Je précise que j'ai adapté la technique sans difficulté ( l'adaptation de la technique, hein, pas la réalisation des pano... Suis loin d'être un crack moi) avec HuginX et Gimp au lieu de photomerge et photoshop.

Un truc important à la prise de vue c'est, à moins de chercher un effet particulier, de passer en mode manuel et de garder le même réglage pour toutes le photos.


----------



## dofre b (16 Décembre 2007)

merci a tous pour vos conseil(c'est pour ca que je kiff macg) je vais me mettre au boulot pour vous sortir un panorama digne de se non (et de macg).


----------



## Captain_X (23 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (24 Décembre 2007)

à la demande de JP des dents du midi à la chaine de Mont-blanc


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2007)

Clic to enlarge​


----------



## Raf (30 Décembre 2007)

Et hop une première photo panoramique, on remercie Adobe de faire presque tout le boulot.

Avec un poil de soleil en plus, ça aurait été parfait, d'un autre coté pas de soleil pas de contraste trop différents entre les clichés !





*En grand en cliquant*​


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2007)

En écho au thème de 72h, après la décadence, la grandeur. Le Parlement de Bretagne dans son état actuel, restauré.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2008)

.



​



large (336Ko)

ça brûle, ça brûle le numérique. A travailler donc...


----------



## Raf (2 Janvier 2008)

Il manquerait plus qu'un peu de pluie sur les pavés et on dirait presque du Brassaï !


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2008)

Géant ce fil !
Bon, d'accord, promis, maintenant que je sais qu'il existe je mélangerais plus...


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2008)

.




​
.


----------



## kitetrip (24 Janvier 2008)

Une petite balade en vieille Mini le dimanche et ouah




Quel bonheur, vivement le retour du printemps


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2008)

Rennes - Piscine municipale dite "Saint-George" - 1925 (clic+)


----------



## Nobody (8 Février 2008)

Décidément, je suis dans la dynamique des premières. Voici donc mon premier panorama. 
J'ai pas trop fait gaffe au traitement des couleurs, ce qui m'intéressait d'abord, c'était de réussir un panorama. 



​
Édit: si vous choisissez un panorama comme fond d'écran dans préférences système avec l'option "occuper tout l'écran", le résultat est surprenant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2008)

​


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2008)

eul' parc st pierre&#8230;  tiens, trouve mon flickr mon tiot Ed, ya Mathieu Farcy aka Michel Bouge-Bouge, un des mes potes de h0lg4, il fait des chouettes photos dans ce parc (il habite Bd Beauvillé comme alèm jadis&#8230

_ message privé : tu sais qu'Eva aimait se retrouver avec deux de ses potes sous le Grand Saule de la presqu'ile pour jouer les soirs d'étés ? je l'ai capté plusieurs fois en allant du Bd au Bissap en coupant par le Parc&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

..



..
_Clic sur l'image pour une version agrandie (2,09 Mo environ)._​


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2008)

magnifique ta région, à chaque fois, ça me fait ça ! 

_plus anodin_





_Clic sur l'image pour une version agrandie&#8230; _


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Février 2008)

​


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mars 2008)

Une vue au lever de soleil, sur le miroir d'eau à sec...





Cliquer sur l'image pour le grand format...

:rateau: ​


----------



## globox3 (11 Mars 2008)

bordeaux???


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2008)

globox3 a dit:


> bordeaux???


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça? 











  :rateau:


----------



## globox3 (11 Mars 2008)

la nostalgie du pays


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mars 2008)

wip a dit:


> ​


Superbe.

Photo prise ou ?


----------



## r0m1 (11 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Superbe.
> 
> Photo prise ou ?



A la montagne non.... ?
 












--------------------------->[je suis déjà dehors...:rose:]


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mars 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> A la montagne non.... ?
> 
> 
> --------------------------->[je suis déjà dehors...:rose:]



Ben laquelle ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2008)

dites les nioubes, ferait bien de relire les premiers messages des sujets&#8230; merci d'avance !


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2008)

Spot...





Cliquer sur l'image pour voir en grand...

​


----------



## wip (12 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Superbe.
> 
> Photo prise ou ?


Merci :rose: (et merci à tous les autres  ).

Photo prise avec l'appareil de mon beauf, à l'arrivée du télésiège des Inversants, Roche de Mio, à la Plagne (dans la montagne donc ). Photo prise en direction de l'ouest (direction des 3 vallées). J'avais remarqué celle jolie lumière depuis une dizaine de minute, mais étant sur le télésiège, je priais pour qu'elle soit encore là à mon arrivée en haut .


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mars 2008)

la plagne c'est pas la montagne, c'est l'usine à ploucs  

au fond on voit LA montagne oui


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Mars 2008)

​Si c'est un panoramique  Deux images.


----------



## marie14 (18 Mars 2008)

elle est trop belle ta photo momo-fr j'adore


----------



## eyescarz (3 Avril 2008)

clic sur la photo pour voir en grand​


----------



## eyescarz (4 Avril 2008)

​
clic sur la photo pour version large


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2008)

Clic​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Suite a qqs cdb je précise que le panorama ci-dessus a été pris depuis le plateau de l'Assekrem, massif du Hoggar, sud Algérien (60 km au nord de Tamanrasset).


----------



## yvos (9 Avril 2008)

Ouch, c'est superbe!


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2008)

​

Cliquez l'image pour zoomer


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2008)

sous-bois

Jeux :
le champignon hallucinogène se cache où donc ?

lp


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2008)

Venise -


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

*Sommisthan (ancienne république communiste du sous-continent péritonkinois) - marais de Vhô-Léklusiakh*

[URL=http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vauxmaraisaa5.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Elle eut été meilleure au petit matin ou au soleil couchant, quand les joueurs de mahjong attendent le canard...


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> *Sommisthan (ancienne république communiste du sous-continent péritonkinois) - marais de Vhô-Léklusiakh*
> 
> 
> Elle eut été meilleure au petit matin ou au soleil couchant, quand les joueurs de mahjong attendent le canard...



autant que tu photographies les étangs de Vaux depuis son larris, ça me fait plaisir. Je vois même le sommet de la colline d'où je viens (en haut à gauche)

par contre, ton commentaire, tu peux me l'expliquer ? j'comprends pas


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2008)

Mon premier essai, avec photomerge : 
Panoramique pris à Domme (dans le périgord) :


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> *Sommisthan (ancienne république communiste du sous-continent péritonkinois) - marais de Vhô-Léklusiakh*
> 
> 
> 
> Elle eut été meilleure au petit matin ou au soleil couchant, quand les joueurs de mahjong attendent le canard...



pour te faire écho, elle date un peu (2004) mais voilà, c'est le même endroit !


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour te faire écho, elle date un peu (2004) mais voilà, c'est le même endroit !



Et quand tu regardes sur la gauche ça donne *ça*!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Avril 2008)

Un autre essai : 
Panoramique 360° pris sur le pont des arts, à Paris, hier aprés-midi :


----------



## Redoch (10 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mai 2008)

:love: 


.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2008)




----------



## Raf (18 Mai 2008)

* Cliquez pas ! *​
Avec un nouveau pied Manfrotto, c'est quand même beaucoup plus confortable ! Même si photoshop a un peu du mal avec  les haubans.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mai 2008)

En effet, le deuxième mat est bien cassé


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2008)

Raf a dit:


> * Cliquez pas ! *​
> Avec un nouveau pied Manfrotto, c'est quand même beaucoup plus confortable ! Même si photoshop a un peu du mal avec  les haubans.



T'as craque pour quel pied ? Moi le 055MF3, mais je regrette un peu mon achat car difficile a emmener en velo :rose:


----------



## Raf (24 Mai 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> T'as craque pour quel pied ? Moi le 055MF3, mais je regrette un peu mon achat car difficile a emmener en velo :rose:



pour un 190XPROB avec une tête basic.

Pour le transport, c'est certes un peu lourd et encombrant. A pied, ça ne pose pas de soucis dans une housse de transport.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2008)

Le Dabo, en Moselle


----------



## cornelie (27 Mai 2008)

Le Locarnese


----------



## cornelie (9 Juin 2008)

Horizon


----------



## momo-fr (13 Juin 2008)

La baie de Saint-Michel-en-Grève





Cliquer pour voir en grand​


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Miston (8 Juillet 2008)

Ce début d'été à Paris est un peu pluvieux après quelques jours qui ont fait craindre une nouvelle canicule.
_(cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand)_


----------



## iQuest (11 Août 2008)

Taille et poids de l'image incorrecte, voir remarque plus bas.  Foguenne


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2008)

Trop grand et trop lourd mais belle image.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2008)

Belle image iQuest, va juste lire les consignes ici et modifie la taille de ton image s.t.p.


----------



## iQuest (12 Août 2008)

C'est bon, j'ai lu le tout 


 Voici donc mon petit pont de Boston en HDR


----------



## Crismac (14 Août 2008)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Août 2008)

Un panoramique au dessus de St-Marie-de-Campan (Hautes-Pyrénées)





Cliquer dessus pour voir en très grand - 3900x1406 px​


----------



## joubichou (20 Août 2008)

[url=http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc7253panoramaco0.jpg][img=http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/2609/dsc7253panoramaco0.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Crismac (20 Août 2008)

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=141&u=11180497


----------



## guiguilap (22 Août 2008)

Clic sur la photo pour la voir en plus grand. ​
Merci de respecter les tailles préconisées.  Là, c'est corrigé. Foguenne


----------



## eyescarz (23 Août 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2008)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Crismac (5 Septembre 2008)

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=155&u=11180497


----------



## iQuest (7 Septembre 2008)

La forêt et la rivière Ouareau offrent à ses campeurs des paysages magnifiques et bucoliques.
Je recommande chaudement à tous ceux qui font du camping au Québec.


----------



## Calor45 (9 Septembre 2008)

*Gent, Belgique*

Lien pour la taille originale​


----------



## Raf (10 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2008)

La Roche Blanche depuis le plateau de Gergovie?

Superbe pano


----------



## plovemax (10 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Raf (11 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La Roche Blanche depuis le plateau de Gergovie?
> 
> Superbe pano


Pas loin, Monton, à partir de  Notre dame de Monton


----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2008)

Départ de Bordeaux





Cliquer pour voir en grand
Montage moyen, durant la prise de vue le bateau avançait trop vite et je n'avais pas réglé sur la bonne focale...​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2008)

Pour me faire pardonner la précédente, toujours les quais de Bordeaux...





Cliquer sur l'image pour la voir en grand​


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2008)

Ton panorama précédent était très bien déjà, et le suivant encore mieux !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2008)

Avec quoi tu as fais ton pano pim? Les jointures sont pas terribles.


----------



## Picouto (14 Septembre 2008)

la prochaine fois, évite la balance des blancs en auto


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait mon pano à la va-vite avec l'iPhone three ddjjiii, et les jointures autant à la va-vite avec Double Take (je l'ai fait devant mes amis pour leur "prouver la simplicité du Mac" !).

Je ne te cache pas que je pense être arrivé au plus mauvais résultat envisageable étant donné les outils à ma disposition   C'est le style "panorama qui ne se cache pas" 

Même méthode, pour le Gour de Tazenat, un volcan tout plein d'eau :


----------



## tweek (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

*clic blabla pour la haute déf*​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2008)

​

_Just clic it ​_


----------



## savinois (21 Septembre 2008)

Sur le lac Léman...


----------



## cornelie (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Wolfmac (29 Septembre 2008)

de St Nazaire 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2008)

Depuis la rocade en passant devant le stade de la route de Lorient.


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

façon panoramique...
une petite série dépoussiérée du Quebec en 2007 >> *là*


----------



## piercoco (1 Octobre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18658


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

Et on peut savoir en quoi cette photo est panoramique?


----------



## piercoco (1 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et on peut savoir en quoi cette photo est panoramique?



Bonjour,

et bien à priori celle ci représente un panorama, enfin je pense ....... si non si le terme panoramique ne lui convient pas, supprimons la !!!!


----------



## momo-fr (1 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui mais tu confonds panorama et panoramique qui sont proches, mais dans leur définition de nom différents.    

La voilà en version "panoramique" :


----------



## r0m1 (1 Octobre 2008)

Ben un panorama c'est pas vraiment pareil qu'une photo panoramique....  .....


Edit: Murde grillé par Momo !!!!


----------



## piercoco (1 Octobre 2008)

Et bien merci, je vais étudier cette technique je poserai peut être une question ou deux .... sur un autre forum approprié !!!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Wolfmac (4 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique :love: 
ça serait possible de la voire en plus grand ?


----------



## Euphorbia (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les cdb pour le pano du "chateau de la belle au bois dormant" 

@ Wolfmac : peut pas le poster ici plus grand, ca serait contraire aux instructions ! Envoie moi en MP une adresse valide et je te le passerai.

Et pour pas flooder, le Dabo (en Moselle) dans son paysage (ici en gros plan)


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2008)

Un bout de campagne, à l'ouest de Rennes.


----------



## cornelie (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2008)

.





clic l'image...


.​


----------



## dadoo113 (7 Octobre 2008)

pour vous c'est un panorama ça ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> pour vous c'est un panorama ça ?


Moouuaii pas vraiment, mais c'est bien réalisé...

Vrai ou faux pano ?





Cliquer dessus pour voir en grand...​


----------



## dofre b (19 Octobre 2008)

dans les hautes alpes.


----------



## cornelie (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2008)

Dommage que la réduction laisse à désirer... À moins que ce soit l'accentuation...

Cela mériterait mieux !


----------



## cornelie (23 Octobre 2008)

En réduisant aux normes de Macgé ce panorama a beaucoup perdu en netteté .
La beauté du paysage n'est pas autant perceptible .
Je ne connais pas comment le montrer : plus petit puis plus grand comme font certains .


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> En réduisant aux normes de Macgé ce panorama a beaucoup perdu en netteté .
> La beauté du paysage n'est pas autant perceptible .
> Je ne connais pas comment le montrer : plus petit puis plus grand comme font certains .




Il faut un espace web et y héberger deux versions de tailles différentes et ensuite mettre le lien vers la grande taille sur la plus petite que tu affiches dans ton post. 
Tu peux héberger sur des sites comme imageshack.us ou flickr.com.


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

et pour illustrer le tout 

image format macgé 799 pix max 150k0 sur imageshack





et la haute définition et toutes les tailles sur Flickr *ici*

Et pour répondre à Human-Fly pourquoi les deux, ben parce que sur Flickr je mets que de la Haute déf, à 300 pixels quelque soit la taille, c'est au dessus des 150 ko


----------



## cornelie (23 Octobre 2008)

Je vais me mettre assidûment au travail en espérant réussir .


----------



## Raf (23 Octobre 2008)

cornelie a dit:


> En réduisant aux normes de Macgé ce panorama a beaucoup perdu en netteté .



Tu utilises quoi comme logiciel pour réduire tes photos ? Il est probable qu'il soit mal paramètré ou que le logiciel ne soit pas très performant. La compression d'une image n'est pas normé, c'est seulement la décompression qui est normé. Donc tu peux avoir des résultats trés différents suivant les logiciels.


----------



## cornelie (23 Octobre 2008)

J'utilise SmallImages2  . Je   suis sur Panther 10.3.9 .
Donc pas mal de logiciel me sont refusés .


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2008)

^^ tu as Graphic Converter, depuis le temps qu'il existe il tourne bien sur Panther ! 



Et pour pas flooder :


----------



## SirDeck (27 Octobre 2008)

.





Clic
.​


----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2008)

*toutes les tailles en haute définition >> ici <<*


----------



## Euphorbia (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Hmmm    La plus belle ville de France :love:


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

EDIT : grand format de 3Mo ICI


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2008)

_Tu as toujours la possibilité de mettre un lien vers l'image de plus grande taille_


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2008)

_*>> Clique là pour la haute définition <<*_​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2008)

Magasin Lollipops rue de vaugirard.

Voir la pièce jointe 19045


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2008)

( Une vue de la ville de Cherbourg.  ) 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2008)

Régate à l'horizon...





Cliquer pour voir en grand​


----------



## cornelie (18 Novembre 2008)

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1219/zitmbas8gw6.jpg     Clic


----------



## kanak (18 Novembre 2008)

woua...


----------



## giga64 (19 Novembre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> woua...



On se moque ? :mouais:


----------



## Crismac (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2008)

(Clic+)


----------



## freefalling (21 Novembre 2008)

Plus grand format ICI . Désolé pour la qualité .. ImageWell semble ne pas pouvoir rendre une image de plus de 2000pxls ..


----------



## kanak (22 Novembre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> On se moque ? :mouais:



A ton avis ?

Ca veut plutot dire: Woua, c'est beau...


----------



## quenaur (23 Novembre 2008)

En grand http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/8392/panoramasanstitre6ri2.jpg


----------



## quenaur (29 Novembre 2008)

Plus grand *ICI*​


----------



## cornelie (6 Décembre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/img520.imageshack.us(img520/2175/inizio1xp1.jpg





 [URL="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2175/inizio1xp1.jpg"]*Plus grand: Clic ici*
[/URL]


----------



## Gz' (7 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas vraiment un panorama (je suis pas trop doué pour en faire) mais ça reste une photo de paysage qui me sers de veilleuse pour dormir (photo prise de ma chambre).



.

(désolé, je suis incapable de prendre une photo de qualité correcte de nuit)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment un panorama (je suis pas trop doué pour en faire)


Ben ouais mais le sujet "vos plus beaux panoramas".. C'est con hein...



Gz' a dit:


> (désolé, je suis incapable de prendre une photo de qualité correcte de nuit)


Et dans "vos plus beau panoramas" (comme dans "vos plus belles photos") y'a "plus belles".
Si tu reconnais toi même qu'elle est pourrie on se demande vraiment ce qu'elle fout là...


----------



## Mitch111 (8 Décembre 2008)

Merci jpmiss de nous avoir rappelé quelques bases.
Inscrit depuis peu mais ancien lecteur du forum, je n'ai encore jamais osé poster à cause de l'énoncé du fil "Vos plus beaux".


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2008)

Mitch111 a dit:


> Merci jpmiss de nous avoir rappelé quelques bases.
> Inscrit depuis peu mais ancien lecteur du forum, je n'ai encore jamais osé poster à cause de l'énoncé du fil "Vos plus beaux".



Tu peux très bien poster un de tes plus beaux panoramas, même si tu sais que tu as des progrès à faire, mais si tu estimes que ce n'est pas un de tes plus beaux, pourquoi poster, en effet.
Maintenant, si tu ne prends pas le risque de poster, tu ne risques pas d'avoir des avis et conseils pour progresser.


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2008)

_Pas besoin d'en rajouter puisque tout a été dit. Retour aux photos_


----------



## Liyad (12 Décembre 2008)

Version plus grande : http://images0.hiboox.com/images/5008/d57a458aa825ed41806af8193d64a54f.jpg


----------



## quenaur (16 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand​


----------



## vleroy (18 Décembre 2008)

L'orne au 17mm​


----------



## macdani (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Désolé si ma question vous paraît déplacée, mais&#8230; vous êtes bien sûrs qu'il s'agit de panoramas ? C'est à dire une photo composée de plusieurs photos ou une photo au format panoramique ?


----------



## vleroy (19 Décembre 2008)

m'ouais t'as pas tort, en ce qui me concerne, c'est un panorama en grand angle  sorry :rose:


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2008)

_Il y a une certaine dérive sur l'aspect panorama...à l'origine, on était parti sur des collages pour reconstituer des panoramas, ce qui nécessite une technique un peu particulière, puis ça a lentement mais sûrement dérivé vers du panorama avec juste un recadrage simulant l'effet panoramique obtenu par le collage, et maintenant, ce sont certes des panoramas mais surtout des paysages en format classique (d'ailleurs, le 17mm ne change pas grand chose)...Bref, ce fil doit garder sa spécificité et ne pas dériver en un fil de paysages en format classique. Les photos déjà postées resteront ici, mais essayez de tenir compte de cela_


----------



## Euphorbia (19 Décembre 2008)

( Y'a deux photos  )


----------



## SirDeck (20 Décembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> _Il y a une certaine dérive sur l'aspect panorama...à l'origine, on était parti sur des collages pour reconstituer des panoramas, ce qui nécessite une technique un peu particulière, puis ça a lentement mais sûrement dérivé vers du panorama avec juste un recadrage simulant l'effet panoramique obtenu par le collage, et maintenant, ce sont certes des panoramas mais surtout des paysages en format classique (d'ailleurs, le 17mm ne change pas grand chose)...Bref, ce fil doit garder sa spécificité et ne pas dériver en un fil de paysages en format classique. Les photos déjà postées resteront ici, mais essayez de tenir compte de cela_



Je me permets d'intervenir sur la notion de photographie panoramique. Il me semble que c'est bien le format qui compte, la technique importe peu. C'est le résultat qui compte 
Pour ce qui est des techniques, elles sont très variées.

- Le montage en est une. Une technique peu coûteuse si la cible est le web (en effet, à l'impression le non-respect du point pupillaire va se voir et se respect nécessite une tête panoramique ou un objectif à décentrement ce qui implique des frais).





SirDeck  Angers 2007​
- L'appareil photo panoramique du type X Pan HASSELBLAD ou rotatif du type Noblex. Mais ce sont des appareils spécialisés coûteux (mais quels résultats !).




Arnaud Frich  Montmartre, Paris, France. © 2000​
- Le recadrage. Et oui, c'est une technique indispensable pour beaucoup de sujet. En fait dès qu'il y a un mouvement ou un contexte risqué. Par exemple, les panoramiques les plus diffusés en France sont réalisés de la sorte. Je pense bien sûr aux marines de Plisson. Avez-vous déjà essayé de faire un panoramique d'une mère démontée avec la technique du montage ?Ou un panoramique depuis un hélicoptère ?





Philip Plisson  Violence et transparence des vagues sur le phare Tevennec​
Bref, il me semble que ce qui devrait compter ici, c'est le format allongé (horizontale ou verticale) et un accès vers une version plus grande pour que l'on puisse "rentrer dedans". C'est surtout vrai pour ceux qui veulent progresser.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pour plus d'information sur ces techniques, le site incontournable du spécialiste françaisArnaud Frich


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Bref, il me semble que ce qui devrait compter ici, c'est le format allongé (horizontale ou verticale) et un accès vers une version plus grande pour que l'on puisse "rentrer dedans". C'est surtout vrai pour ceux qui veulent progresser.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?




_Ca me va!  C'est surtout la dérive vers le paysage format classique qui me genait _


----------



## Picouto (21 Décembre 2008)

Sirdeck, tu laisses ma mère où elle est ... Démontée ou pas !


----------



## SirDeck (21 Décembre 2008)

c'est mon côté Raymond Devos


----------



## dofre b (21 Décembre 2008)

5 photos montait avec photomerge, trop facile.!..
mais pas tres beau.:rose:


----------



## quenaur (21 Décembre 2008)

Plus grand​


----------



## huexley (22 Décembre 2008)

Le toit des Caraïbes, la Soufrière *presque* sans nuage&#8230;

(petite intervention Photoshop pour effacer les humainoïdes qui se trainassaient près du cratère&#8230

un clic pour une version agrandie (l'orginal est 4x plus grand)





réalisé avec un vieillissant 30D et 8 clichés&#8230;


----------



## SirDeck (22 Décembre 2008)

Le 30D est déjà bien top tout de même.
Par contre c'était quoi comme optique ? Ton Horizon est bien courbe...


----------



## huexley (22 Décembre 2008)

un 18-200 de Sigma, j'ai essayé de décourber pourtant un maximum


----------



## plovemax (22 Décembre 2008)

assemblage de 6 clichés
clic image pour plus grand​


----------



## IP (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Raf (29 Décembre 2008)

plovemax a dit:


> assemblage de 6 clichés



Tu dis 6 clichés , en hauteur ? ou 3 x 2 ? 

Tu utilises quoi comme logiciel pour les rassembler ?


----------



## cornelie (29 Décembre 2008)

*  (CLIC ICI) *


----------



## plovemax (29 Décembre 2008)

Raf a dit:


> Tu dis 6 clichés , en hauteur ? ou 3 x 2 ?
> 
> Tu utilises quoi comme logiciel pour les rassembler ?




En hauteur, avec un recouvrement important. Quand au logiciel utilisé c'est Hugin.


----------



## IP (2 Janvier 2009)

:love::rose:


----------



## olof (4 Janvier 2009)

Un petit pano de l'Alhambra de Grenade.






Grande version par ici (9 Mo) : http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/PanoGrenade.jpg


----------



## huexley (5 Janvier 2009)

Deux autre panoramas, après je vous emmerde plus avec la Guadeloupe 




Une jolie vue depuis la soufrière avec vu sur les Saintes.
(Edit Photoshop : Antenne relai TV enlevée)


----------



## BHCarp (8 Janvier 2009)

Si c'est trop lourd (Ko) je deleet ... 

Bonne et Heureuse Année 2009 !
_
Edit : un peu de lecture avant toute chose ! Merci de respecter les règles de Portfolio_


----------



## Delgesu (10 Janvier 2009)

Franchement , 150 ko , ça ne laisse pas une grande marge de manoeuvre .


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Franchement , 150 ko , ça ne laisse pas une grande marge de manoeuvre .


Tu peux tres bien poster une petite image qui fait le lien vers une version plus grande...


----------



## quenaur (13 Janvier 2009)




----------



## virgdim (16 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jahrom (16 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Franchement , 150 ko , ça ne laisse pas une grande marge de manoeuvre .



Petit égoiste va. Il est tout à fait normal de s'emmerder la vie pour les 0,2 % de personnes qui sont encore en bas débit en France.
Ca s'appelle la SO-LI-DA-RI-TE...


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Petit égoiste va. Il est tout à fait normal de s'emmerder la vie pour les 0,2 % de personnes qui sont encore en bas débit en France.
> Ca s'appelle la SO-LI-DA-RI-TE...



Oui ou solidaritude comme certains me l'ont soufflé... 

(mort de rire le mot est souligné en rouge par le correcteur orthographique. Ségolène à un PC c'est sur...)


----------



## cornelie (29 Janvier 2009)




----------



## FitzChevalerie (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je me lance également, avec un panorama de Caen depuis les remparts du château...





C'est un de mes premiers panoramas, je suis conscient qu'il y a encore du travail, d'où le fait que j'ai préféré y mettre un effet rétro...


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2009)

Pour tout te dire, les photographies panoramiques du début de la photo étaient nickels pour ce qui est des perspectives. En effet, ils utilisaient des équipements spécialisés 
Les déformations comme celles que l'on trouve sur ton image sont typiques d'un traitement logiciel.


----------



## FitzChevalerie (1 Février 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Pour tout te dire, les photographies panoramiques du début de la photo étaient nickels pour ce qui est des perspectives. En effet, ils utilisaient des équipements spécialisés
> Les déformations comme celles que l'on trouve sur ton image sont typiques d'un traitement logiciel.



Mince, Photoshop est grillé...
Merci pour l'info, mais comment faire pour y remédier ?
Merci de ta réponse !!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

par exemple 







ou plus abordable


----------



## FitzChevalerie (1 Février 2009)

Ah, okay, en effet.
Merci.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2009)

Il y a d'autres solutions bien sûr.
La référence en web frenchy, c'est chez m'sieur Arnaud

Ah, j'oubliais que Benjamin nous avait fabriqué une tête panoramique avec des bouts de ficelle.


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2009)

SirDeck a dit:


> Il y a d'autres solutions bien sûr.
> La référence en web frenchy, c'est chez m'sieur Arnaud
> 
> Ah, j'oubliais que Benjamin nous avait fabriqué une tête panoramique avec des bouts de ficelle.



oui tu sors, bon, d'ici peu je posterai des photos faite au XPan


----------



## Liyad (9 Février 2009)

C'est une expérimentation : "Sans fin".

Assemblage de 14 photos à l'origine (50 000 pixels de long).
Ce montage là, c'est que 5 photos (14 000 pixels de long).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

D300 à main levé et montage dans the gimp.
Bof la compression de la galerie  vaut mieux cliquer ...


----------



## Redoch (10 Février 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (18 Février 2009)

Pamplona


cornelie a dit:


>


ICI


----------



## olof (19 Février 2009)

Petit pano (18 photos) pris depuis le Mont Royal, à Montréal.






Une version plus grande (1.3 Mo) : http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/PanoMontRoyalMoyen.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2009)

olof a dit:


> Petit pano (18 photos) pris depuis le Mont Royal, à Montréal.
> 
> 
> 
> Une version plus grande (1.3 Mo) : http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/PanoMontRoyalMoyen.jpg


La vue est sympa mais si on regarde la version large on constate que beaucoup de tes raccords sont foireux.


----------



## olof (19 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La vue est sympa mais si on regarde la version large on constate que beaucoup de tes raccords sont foireux.



Merci jpmiss, j'avais même pas fait attention ! Je vais retenter la chose !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Ben et moi ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)

Y clique...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y clique...


Y fait chier, avec ses photos !...


----------



## arno55v (21 Mars 2009)

Mes panoramas sur CleVR :

http://www.clevr.com/user/arno55v


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (25 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

Comme quoi on peut faire des trucs sympas même avec un iPhone


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2009)

Bon, ben moi j'ai bien bien respecté les règles du forum...
Un peu trop peut-être.


----------



## plovemax (10 Avril 2009)




----------



## Aski (15 Avril 2009)

Premier essai de panorama.

Le boulot d'assemblage est fait par l'appareil photo lui même


----------



## Raf (16 Avril 2009)

Attention à l'horizon.... Il n'est vraiment pas horizontale.


----------



## dofre b (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

En 1600 pixels


----------



## FitzChevalerie (18 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> En 1600 pixels



J'aime beaucoup, il est vraiment joli.

[Edit] question posée ailleurs, désolé. [/Edit]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Un mp peut-être ?:mouais:


----------



## Liyad (19 Avril 2009)

Uzerche.
Un petit séjour chez un ami.
Les paysages me change de Montpellier où les nuages n'existent pas  (photo cliquable)





Ensemble de 8 photos verticale pour faire un pano horizontal.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (24 Avril 2009)

appareil bas de gamme, photographe amateur, premier panorama... mes excuses par avance aux regards expérimentés...
karakoram-pamir

a jp : j'avais peur de ta réaction (entre autres...)
du coup j'essaye..


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

Ben il est pas mal ce panoramique, dommage que tu ne le poste pas directement dans ton message...


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2009)

(Clic+)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## Baracca (7 Mai 2009)

Faite a partir de 4 prises




Pour la visionner en plus grand



(Le Jpeg non compressé fait à la base 18,1 Mo sur 10988x2470)


----------



## FataMorgana (7 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20881


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Mai 2009)

C'est à Lyon pour ceux qui posent la question


----------



## Baracca (10 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont aimé, mais pour les autres aussi 





Et pour la voir en taille réelle (mais compressée, hébergeur oblige)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Juin 2009)

Les roches Tuilière et Sanadoire (63) à partir de quatre clichés :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et en taille d'origine


----------



## GroDan (5 Juin 2009)

Mon premier post ici : reçu ce matin un Fuji G617 , 20 ans que je révais d'un machin comme ça ! Ma premiére image donc...en une seule prise !:love:




​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

C'est mal fait, on voit les raccords!


----------



## GroDan (5 Juin 2009)

Jaloux ! Mais rassure toi, le cadrage est coton ! Et puis 4 vue par film, ça calme !



​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Jaloux ! Mais rassure-toi, le cadrage est coton ! Et puis 4 vues par film, ça calme !
> 
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eniluap (6 Juin 2009)

C'est sportif  de prendre des photos en mer , une première pour moi, et j'suis plutôt contente du résultat ​


----------



## cornelie (10 Juin 2009)

* (Plus grand ici) *


----------



## soget (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## dofre b (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2009)

y clique!


----------



## esope (10 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> jolie petite baie




Aaaaaah, Nice et sa mer couleur Harpic©!! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2009)

PAIDAI!


----------



## esope (11 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> PAIDAI!



Oui je comprend que ce doit être difficile de s'apercevoir que l'on a des goûts de chiottes...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)

Les varois c'est que des alcooliques consanguins dégénérés qui vivent tout nus dans la foret en mangeant les racines que les sangliers ne veulent pas!


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2009)

esope a dit:


> Oui je comprend que ce doit être difficile de s'apercevoir que l'on a des goûts de chiottes...





jpmiss a dit:


> Les varois c'est que des alcooliques consanguins dégénérés qui vivent tout nus dans la foret en mangeant les racines que les sangliers ne veulent pas!


Nan, mais regardez-moi ces sudistes dégénérés !...


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2009)

_Bien, bien, bien...on remet les banderoles de supporters au placard, svp_


----------



## Baracca (16 Juillet 2009)

Une petite vue de New York, faite a partir de Ellis Island.

Assemblage de 4 prises faites a main levées (comme les trépieds de plus de 20 cm sont interdit a beaucoup d'endroit)

Le temps était très capricieux, soleil, nuages, soleil, nuages, soleil, nuages,.....
L'originale fait presque 11000 px de coté, donc un coup de ciseaux était de mise pour l'affichage.

Donc voici une version en 800 px de coté:




et un lien en légèrement plus grande, en 2000 px de coté:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Juillet 2009)

Panorama de la chaîne des Puys, vue depuis le plateau de Gergovie (six clichés assemblés avec Hugin, puis retouches sous Toshop) :





Le temps était malheureusement un peu brumeux et les montagnes ne sont pas très nettes


----------



## dofre b (23 Juillet 2009)

la meije c'est grave


----------



## soget (11 Août 2009)




----------



## delbo (11 Août 2009)




----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

Click for full size ​


----------



## GroDan (2 Septembre 2009)

clic blabla​


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## soget (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est nul !...
Mëme pas que je m'en servirai pour un site pro !...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## GroDan (9 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (17 Septembre 2009)

* Grand ici *


----------



## TYPO 48 (24 Septembre 2009)

alan.a a dit:


> La Meije, depuis la masion des Clôts, au dessus de Ventelon (et de La Grave)



Superbe ! Si tu veux bien, je l'adopte comme "économiseur d'écran".
Tu en as d'autres ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

TYPO 48 a dit:


> Superbe ! Si tu veux bien, je l'adopte comme "économiseur d'écran".
> Tu en as d'autres ?


alan.a ne fréquente malheureusement plus le forum depuis pas mal de temps. Je doute qu'il te réponde...


----------



## TYPO 48 (24 Septembre 2009)

pim a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien retravaillé derrière, j'ai laissé pleins de vilaines marques entre 2 photos.



En effet, il y a deux vilains raccords difficiles à masquer parfaitement, même sous Photoshop.
Pour les montages, j'utilise le logiciel PanoramaMaker fourni avec mon appareil photo Panasonic.
C'est très facile à manipuler et le résultat est impeccable.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Dis tu vas nous commenter tous les posts depuis 4 ans comme ça?


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

_c'est ce que je me demandais à l'instant..._


----------



## Baracca (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dis tu vas nous commenter tous les posts depuis 4 ans comme ça?



ça l'occupe


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TYPO 48 (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dis tu vas nous commenter tous les posts depuis 4 ans comme ça?



Pourquoi pas, tant qu'il restent accessibles et ouverts...


----------



## Eniluap (27 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (6 Octobre 2009)

Grande taille


----------



## BS0D (16 Octobre 2009)

Bigger Size​


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## G617 (19 Octobre 2009)

Rhone reflets MG.jpg


----------



## G617 (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être manque-t-il un peu de contraste !


----------



## BS0D (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

BSOD, dommage car lorsque l'on clic sur l'image et ainsi la voir plus grande, cela manque de netteté... peut-être a cause de manque de stabilité du trépied, flou de bougé si pas eu de trépied, si fait avec Reflex une remonté de miroir aurait été mieux, compression trop forte en voulant garder la taille originale ....etc... :hein:

Allé, une petite de mon coté qui n'est pas parfaite non plus


----------



## BS0D (21 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> BSOD, dommage car lorsque l'on clic sur l'image et ainsi la voir plus grande, cela manque de netteté... peut-être a cause de manque de stabilité du trépied, flou de bougé si pas eu de trépied, si fait avec Reflex une remonté de miroir aurait été mieux, compression trop forte en voulant garder la taille originale ....etc... :hein:



Non, c'est le travail que j'ai fait dessus, je l'ai mise en taille trop grande et en effet on s'aperçoit qu'elle a pris cher à la compression. Pure flemme de ma part, mais j'ai fait une autre tentative pour le voir en plus clair ici  c'est pas le pied mais ça doit être un peu mieux.

Le tien est très sympa


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a plus la sensation que j'avais sur la première version, effectivement c'est bien mieux 

Je te t'écrivais qu'un trépied (si tu n'en avais pas utilisé) aurais utile, mais j'utilise de moins en moins celui ci et pourtant je le trimballe souvent :rose:

Ps: merci pour le mien.


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Octobre 2009)

G617 a dit:


> Rhone reflets MG.jpg



très belle photo, et bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## G617 (23 Octobre 2009)

Wolfmac a dit:


> très belle photo, et bienvenue sur MacG


Si vous voulez voir des diaporamas de photos panoramiques en plein écran alors téléchargez-les gratuitement depuis le site : http://www.panofomagino.com
Attention, il faut toutefois utiliser Firefox pour le téléchargement, ça ne marche pas avec Safari, et être un peu patient, c'est de la Très haute définition, les fichiers compressés sous stuffit peuvent atteindre 350 Mo.:sleep:


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## soget (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (9 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## G617 (10 Novembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/4239/panoramalouvrecutup.jpg​


Le contre jour, le gros problème du cinéma ou de la photo 360° ; le mieux c'est un ciel bien couvert.

_Edit : on ne cite pas les photos, merci. (cf page1 !)_


----------



## BS0D (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est vrai que l'orientatino du soleil n'aide pas... t'es obligé d'avoir une partie sombre dans le tas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Ah ben ouais&#8230; Mais le mieux, c'est quand même la tête et les épaules sans corps qui flottent en l'air dans la pyramide


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2009)




----------



## le_magi61 (11 Novembre 2009)

Sly54, c'est un panoramique ou une photo recadrée?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Sly54, c'est un panoramique ou une photo recadrée?



C'est bien un pano, assemblage de 2 photos avec PE6 

Et ppf, toujours à Rome


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Saf (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## BS0D (12 Novembre 2009)

Ah, qui n'a pas fait son pano de la Grand Place?!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (13 Novembre 2009)

*(Grande taille)*


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/pb058971small.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

Y clique​


----------



## momo-fr (19 Novembre 2009)

Pano sur Evento 2009 sur les quais de Bordeaux





Cliquer pour voir en grand (5000 x 1726)​


----------



## Gary38 (20 Novembre 2009)

Nikon D70 un pur bonheur 
Landing..


_Edit : ce sujet est consacré aux panoramas donc tu sembles hors sujet. D'autres sujets par ici peuvent éventuellement accueillir tes photos, mais prête attention aux règles et aux exigences en lisant les premières pages  _


----------



## le_GG (24 Novembre 2009)




----------



## eyezberg (26 Novembre 2009)

_
Edit : merci de lires les règles : 1 photo/jour maxi._


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2009)




----------



## G617 (21 Décembre 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4178088647_afbdc90f4b_b.jpg


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2010)

Vrai/faux panoramique à la mer





Cliquer pour voir en grand (3008 x 1218)​


----------



## Baracca (4 Janvier 2010)

Assemblage de 5 photos (a mains levées) 

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9779/lausannebeachy.jpg


_Edit : trop lourd_


----------



## Aeon (6 Janvier 2010)

Vue du télésiège à Orcières Merlette (05) la semaine dernière :

http://www.izipik.com/images/201001/06/jcmlum-drouvet.jpg

_Edit : même motif même punition. Image 10 fois trop lourde. Voir les règles ici._


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## soget (5 Février 2010)




----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2010)

Versailles?


----------



## soget (6 Février 2010)

Yes


----------



## hellbola (12 Février 2010)

1er message sur le forum que je lis ENORMEMENT pour vous montrer un pano de 9 photos que j'ai fait depuis le haut de la tour Cma Cgm à Marseille.
Je vous la laisse brut, sans retouche, juste assemblée.

http://biosuz.serveftp.net/photo/co...06c6f6963&name=50616e6f72616d697175652e6a7067


----------



## max23 (23 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon ben vu qu'il fait beau je continue a faire des panoramiques:



J'adore vos scénarios du bon travail
salutations.

_Edit: on ne cite pas les photos, merci. (cf règles de Portfolio)_


----------



## freefalling (23 Février 2010)

woua , quelle remontée de post..!
Max23, j'adore la tenue du bonne écriture que vous employez


----------



## bokeh (1 Mars 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> woua , quelle remontée de post..!
> Max23, j'adore la tenue du bonne écriture que vous employez



Il n'y a pas que des francophones sur le forum. Lui on dirait bien qu'il est ibérique


----------



## BS0D (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## Raf (10 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## soget (11 Mars 2010)

Réalisation 100% iPhone


----------



## Baracca (11 Mars 2010)

604 x 186 c'est limite pour apprécier


----------



## mistertoc (15 Mars 2010)

Petite vue de Denver depuis le City Park 

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4893/denvercityparkpanorama.jpg


----------



## cornelie (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## BS0D (7 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## joesback (12 Avril 2010)

Lac du Salagou.

*édit: version redressée  :






Premier post dans cette section, je suis débutant en photo donc vos conseils sont les bienvenus.


----------



## cornelie (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Hellix06 (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Redoch (20 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## soget (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Hellix06 (22 Mai 2010)

PS: Serait-il possible aux photographes de ce fil de mettre une description de l'endroit ou les pano ont été faits, ce serait génial. Merci


----------



## soget (25 Mai 2010)

Grand Baie


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Mai 2010)

Note: le rocher en premier plan fait 2mètres de haut, derrière, environ 300 mètres de vide, à droite, 600 mètres de vide (deux fois la tour Eiffel). La falaise fait ici un angle droit assez remarquable, la randonnée s'effectue le long d'une corniche plus ou moins étroite. Frissons garantis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preikestolen
http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=58.986111,6.188611&spn=0.01,0.01&t=m&q=58.986111,6.188611


----------



## enka (27 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Un pano depuis la caldeira de El Teide (volcan de Ténérife). Nature et ile magnifique (du moment qu'on ne descend pas trop dans le sud détruit par le tourisme de masse)
Belle coulée de lave dans un univers martien, j'adore


----------



## Baracca (8 Juin 2010)

Une des plages de Porquerolles, Notre Dame.




(Assemblage de 6 photos)


----------



## Baracca (25 Juin 2010)

Encore sur Porquerolles, avec cette fois-ci, la plage noire.




(Pour visualiser en plus grand, un petit clic dessus )

Assemblage de 3 photos, ciel uniformiser (sur la droite) sous toshop, en gardant au plus près le dégradé, car j'avais oublier de virer le Pola pour les prises :sick:


----------



## Wolfmac (26 Juin 2010)

superbe à voir en version LARGE  pour vraiment se rendre compte ! splendide


----------



## soget (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2010)

Dommage le panneau à gauche, on voit que ça.


----------



## soget (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## LeProf (4 Août 2010)

Je m'essaies aux panoramas, voici mon premier :

*Plage de l'Ostriconi - Balagne - Corse*


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2010)

J'adore l'image des personnages en cercle !
c'est fait comment ?

Un petit lien vers un panorama que j'ai fait l'an dernier

http://dom.farque.free.fr/panorama-Lot


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Août 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'adore l'image des personnages en cercle !
> c'est fait comment ?



On fait comme ça : http://www.mon-studio-photo.com/blog/little-planet-ou-polar-panoramas/


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> On fait comme ça : http://www.mon-studio-photo.com/blog/little-planet-ou-polar-panoramas/



Merci je m'y colle !!


----------



## flammes (5 Août 2010)

désolé pour la taille, mais je l'ai déjà énormement réduit (taille d'origine en JPEG = 12,6 Mo) et je vous donne mêmem pas le poids en RAW.

Ensuite je comprends pas bien la question du poids. La taille, je vois bien, c'est pour la lisibilité. Mais le poids, dans la mesure où il est hébergé ailleurs que sur le forum. 

Si on m'explique, je veux bien comprendre lol.

NB : pas d'inquiétude je vais remédier au problème, histoire que tout le monde ne me tombe pas dessus.


NB 2 : Pas trouvé comment éditer mon message précédent. donc je repost dans celui-ci.

montmartre :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


voilà en 797*94 et pour 29,3 Ko pour ces monsieurs.


----------



## dadoo113 (5 Août 2010)

flammes a dit:


> désolé pour la taille, mais je l'ai déjà énormement réduit (taille d'origine en JPEG = 12,6 Mo) et je vous donne mêmem pas le poids en RAW.
> 
> Ensuite je comprends pas bien la question du poids. La taille, je vois bien, c'est pour la lisibilité. Mais le poids, dans la mesure où il est hébergé ailleurs que sur le forum.
> .



Bah peu importe où c'est hebergé, si tu as du bas débit chez toi tu mets une heure à charger la page. Donc tu ferme les forums MacGé en pensant "C'est d'la meuuurrrde".
Alors que si tout est fluide tu restes, tu lis des pages, tu réponds, tu aides etc... et le monde est sauvé


----------



## flammes (5 Août 2010)

Ah ok. J'avais pas vu ça comme ça. 
Ca joue sur le débit de chargement, remarquez j'aurai du y penser.

En revanche pour le message je sais pas l'éditer quand tu as écris un autre message après.
Si quelqu'un peut supprimer l'autre.


----------



## cornelie (11 Août 2010)

Grande image


----------



## cornelie (14 Août 2010)

*(Grande taille)*


----------



## naas (14 Août 2010)

C'est quoi ces églises ? elles sont inspirées des églises orthodoxes russes non ?
par contre ils n'ont pas peur d'une tempête les Finlandais, quand tu vois la distance entre la mer et les bâtiments.


----------



## cornelie (14 Août 2010)

Ils sont surtout bloqués par la glace en hiver.
Ces églises sont l'une Luthérienne .
L'autre Orthodoxe Russe


----------



## Baracca (16 Août 2010)

Faites avec 7 prisent a mains levées.

(Toujours en taille supérieur sur ma galerie  )


----------



## naas (17 Août 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Faites avec 7 prisent a mains levées.


jolie photo, par contre niveau orto gaffes


----------



## Baracca (17 Août 2010)

Naas, plus un oubli de mots que d'ortho 



> Faites avec 7 prisent a mains levées



Et je voulais plutôt écrire:

_"7 photos faites pour ce pano et prisent a mains levées_"

Ps: dans les deux cas c'est impardonnable, je n'avais qu'a me relire :sick:


----------



## tantoillane (17 Août 2010)

Trop classique le port en bordure de village ?
Certes, mais vous ne saviez pas que la photo avait été prise
avec un téléphone portable ​



_cliquer pour apprécier la qualitée_ :love:
​.​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> Trop classique le port en bordure de village ?
> Certes, mais vous ne saviez pas que la photo avait été prise
> avec un téléphone portable ​


Pfff quand je pense que j'ai toujours pas réussi à passer le moindre coup de fil avec mon reflex...


----------



## naas (17 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pfff quand je pense que j'ai toujours pas réussi à passer le moindre coup de fil avec mon reflex...



Tu as de très mauvais reflexes alors   :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Août 2010)

Pointe du raz, dans le fond de la Bretagne


----------



## soget (26 Août 2010)




----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2010)

*Baie de Calvi - Corse 2010*




​


----------



## dofre b (4 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Wolfmac (7 Septembre 2010)

très beau ! j'adore


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est ou ?


----------



## Baracca (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> C'est ou ?



Cela doit-être ..... devant l'objectif


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Wolfmac a dit:


> très beau ! j'adore





naas a dit:


> C'est ou ?


Ça...
C'est le genre de commentaires/questions et propositions salaces que vous pouvez faire en privé...  
MP, messages visiteurs, cdb, invitations à dîner, bouquet de fleurs, etc...
Ah nan !... Les deux dernières "options" ne sont pas encore dispos dans la dernière maj de vbull...


----------



## soget (17 Septembre 2010)

Le Touquet-Paris-Plage​


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Septembre 2010)

Mon Dieu ce ciel bleu! Ma-gni-fique! À m'en faire regretter les vacances


----------



## cornelie (29 Octobre 2010)

Grande image


----------



## spike33127 (29 Octobre 2010)

panorama de 60MP dans la Baie de santa giulia en corse


----------



## cornelie (6 Novembre 2010)

En grand ici.


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## spycker (17 Novembre 2010)

salut Soget,
très beau tes panoramas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------

pour Sly54: pas top l'herbe qui se duplique en bas à droite.


----------



## soget (17 Novembre 2010)

spycker a dit:


> salut Soget,
> très beau tes panoramas !




Merci Spycker


----------



## BS0D (19 Novembre 2010)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Novembre 2010)

Cet aprem sur les quais de Bordeaux






Voir en grand

Pas un vrai pano, un essai avec le D7000 - 100 iso​


----------



## cornelie (1 Décembre 2010)

Grande taille


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2010)

(clickimage)​
(au moins ça change, hin )​


----------



## joanes (11 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## enka (19 Décembre 2010)

Nouille Horque vers le Financial District (dans le parc au 1er plan Shake Shack y font les meilleurs Burgers de tout NY y parait  )





Nouille Horque vers de l'autre côté (Central Park...)
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2068/panony2.jpg

à la verticale
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/8704/nyvertical.jpg


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Décembre 2010)

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1940/coucherdesoleilsurstem.jpg


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2010)

P'tit rappel...



> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser si possible une *taille de** 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale *pour  vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite  connection, écran 12", etc...), toutefois, un hack automatique a été  rajouté à vbulletin pour garantir à tous une bonne vision de vos photos  mais nous vous demanderons de respecter obligatoirement *un poids maximum de **150Ko*.  Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui ré-optimise les photos. Nous  vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les  mêmes raisons. *De même, une  seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par sujet, ceci à des  fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de chacun.*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2010)

Pis surtout c'est pas un pano


----------



## enka (20 Décembre 2010)

oops, désolé :love:


----------



## BS0D (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## onmyplanet (8 Janvier 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## BS0D (8 Janvier 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2011)

Y clique pour voir plus grand.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2011)

Le faux pano du soir, bonsoir 





Cliquer dessus pour voir en grand​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2011)

Pas facile à assembler...  :sleep:


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2011)




----------



## alèm (10 Février 2011)

DeepDark a dit:


> (au moins ça change, hin )​



du microclick comme sur h0lg4.org !!  
je te conseille ceux de Deyss ! (en écosse je crois et en couleur, ça tue sa mémé)



joanes a dit:


> skyline & brooklyn



tu m'as piqué mon traitement des couleurs dis ?! :love:


enka a dit:


> Nouille Horque vers le Financial District (dans le parc au 1er plan Shake Shack y font les meilleurs Burgers de tout NY y parait  )]



faux! c'est au Tom's Burger parce que tu te moques à moitié de ce que tu manges en regardant ébahi la décoration&#8230; 



BS0D a dit:


> sinking skyline



ça penche ! 




un petit click pour voir en plus grand sur fond noir et euh&#8230; voilà quoi
Sprocket Rocket, Diapo Konica périmée ​


----------



## joanes (10 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu m'as piqué mon traitement des couleurs dis ?! :love:




On ne s'inspire que de ses maîtres... :love:


----------



## BS0D (14 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça penche !



J'me disais bien, personne me l'a encore faite... 
Non ça penche pas, c'est juste que j'ai commencé à prendre en face de moi et que j'ai fini au fond à droite, donc forcément plus loin dans la distance :/


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2011)

ça penche quand même&#8230; quoique tu en dises&#8230;  tu fais comment tes panos ? par assemblage ? si oui, le souci est d'être à niveau en ce cas.  si c'est avec un appareil à rotation, le souci serait le même sans niveau.

ou c'est de la distorsion :mouais:


----------



## BS0D (15 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça penche quand même quoique tu en dises  tu fais comment tes panos ? par assemblage ? si oui, le souci est d'être à niveau en ce cas.  si c'est avec un appareil à rotation, le souci serait le même sans niveau.
> 
> ou c'est de la distorsion :mouais:


tu as raison, l'assemblage est un peu miteux aussi  il me semble, de mémoire, que celui ci j'avais fait le test du montage automatique sur PS (merge), ce qui aurait pu etre mieux fait.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2011)

Ca doit être un super spot de ski nautique!


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2011)

.




.​


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## cornelie (26 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

​ 

​


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## soget (30 Mars 2011)

Réalisé avec iPhone​


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2011)

Trop de panorama tue le panorama...


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2011)

Si même aux aficionados de MacGé il faut rappeler les règles ...



> Le forum Portfolio n'étant pas conçu pour parler de techniques, il vous sera demandé de faire part de vos critiques techniques *uniquement* dans les sujets _ad-hoc_ existants ou créés sur demande par ou en accord avec les modérateurs.
> *Quelques *commentaires constructifs(pas  de "Oh C bô" ou autre) ou suggestions peuvent être également extrement  utiles mais si la photo appelle trop de commentaires merci de faire  suivre la suite de la discussion du "côté cuisine".




A bon entendeur


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2011)

Bon&#8230; :soupir:
Avant que ça ne finisse, encore, en eau d'boudin&#8230;

La remarque de jpmiss n'est pas inutile dans le sens où elle voulait te signifier un fait&#8230;
Le fait que tu postes un panorama par jour...
Cette remarque (que de toute façon j'allais te faire quand j'en aurais eu le temps), je vois que tu ne l'as pas lue&#8230; 
Poster une photo par jour fait (en dehors de la qualité  de tes panoramas, qui n'est pas le but de la dite remarque), que tu imposes un rythme de lecture qui va lasser les visiteurs habituels de ce fil...
Moi même en dehors de vérifier poids de l'image et choses inhérentes à la modération, je ne clique plus sur tes panoramas pour les voir en plus grand, à cause de la systématicité de tes posts : lassitude qui donne une fainéantise à ma curiosité naturelle, c'est dommage, tu ne trouves pas ?!...
Gardes-en un peu sous le pied et espace la fréquence... 

Valable pour tout le monde (et dans tous les fils) : au lieu de monter systématiquement sur vos grands chevaux et d'avoir votre ego froissé; pensez à lire, réfléchir, avant de poster et/ou répondre...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2011)

En fait mon post était a double sens: celui relevé par tirhum et l'autre sous entendant que tes Panoramiques sont trop "panoramiques". Beaucoup trop large par rapport a la hauteur quoi. A vouloir trop montrer on ne montre plus rien.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## dofre b (17 Avril 2011)




----------



## Raf (18 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait mon post était a double sens: celui relevé par tirhum et l'autre sous entendant que tes Panoramiques sont trop "panoramiques". Beaucoup trop large par rapport a la hauteur quoi. A vouloir trop montrer on ne montre plus rien.
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis.



Je rejoins cet avis, ce n'est pas parce que c'est un panorama qu'il ne faut pas construire la photo avec un premier plan , un ou deux sujets, un sens de lecture de la photo... Eléments que tu retrouves sur la photo de Soget ou Sirdeck.


----------



## Niconemo (22 Avril 2011)

dofre b a dit:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5021/5616312323_18f2832267.jpg





Raf a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que c'est un panorama qu'il ne faut pas construire la photo avec un premier plan , *un ou deux sujets*, un sens de lecture de la photo...



C'est sûr, au moins *un sujet* valable par photo, c'est bien&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2011)

On ne cite pas les photos !...


----------



## Mops Argo (22 Avril 2011)

Avec ce beau temps, je commence à profiter pleinement de ma vue


----------



## tantoillane (22 Avril 2011)

Je ne savais pas trop où couper pour avoir un beau rectangle, du coup vous avez droit à la version brouillon 




_un clic pour voir plus grand_​


----------



## momo-fr (22 Avril 2011)

Un pano depuis le "Top of the Rock" à New York traité N&B bichro






Cliquer ici pour voir en très grand (8500x1253 pixels)​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2011)

Bah j'espère faire mieux dans quelques jours...
Ou alors je posterais pas...


----------



## SirDeck (26 Avril 2011)

.




.​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mai 2011)

Une Power Plant sur Manhattan&#8230;






Cliquer ici pour voir en grand (2241x731)
​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mai 2011)

.






.​


----------



## cornelie (9 Mai 2011)

Grande taille


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (23 Mai 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (25 Mai 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------


Playa del Cura Torrevieja. es _ (la ligne d'horizon)_


----------



## dofre b (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## Niconemo (28 Mai 2011)

Sources du Tarn (Mont Lozère) il y a une semaine

 ​


----------



## DeepDark (15 Juin 2011)

(clikimage)​


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2011)

Lac de Balcère - Pyrénées Orientales
noyé dans le brouillard​


----------



## RKei (29 Juin 2011)

sublime ! le genre de topic qui me donne envie de choper un APN.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2011)

Y clique pour voir en grand​


----------



## Baracca (10 Juillet 2011)

Une petit assemblage de 4 prises, faites un jour de fin de Gp de cette année.


----------



## plovemax (11 Juillet 2011)

lac miroir​


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2011)

Une petite photo de mon village


----------



## esope (12 Juillet 2011)

plovemax a dit:
			
		

> Lac Miroir



Pas très loin du lac miroir....



​
clic pour plus grand...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2011)

Comment vous faites pour que vos images apparaissent en grand dans le message ?


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2011)

Suffit de faire héberger ton image sur un site extérieur à MacGé (genre HostingPics, Uppix etc.), plutôt que de d'utiliser le service de la pièce jointe du forum.


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Niconemo (13 Juillet 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comment vous faites pour que vos images apparaissent en grand dans le message ?



Ou simplement de lire l'annonce épinglée en tête du forum Portfolio (juste en dessous de "*à lire avant de poster*" : "Comment poster une image dans les forums")


----------



## GroDan (17 Juillet 2011)

clic

Fuji G617​


----------



## dofre b (27 Juillet 2011)

lac de savine, hautes alpes.


----------



## bolan (4 Août 2011)

Depuis le temps que je jette un oeil à vos réalisations, voici enfin une à moi, prise à l'aide de mon Panasonic TZ-7 du cirque de Cilaos sur l'île de la Réunion, prise en mars de cette année. C'est en fait un 360° composé de 5-6 photos


----------



## cornelie (5 Août 2011)




----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Août 2011)




----------



## soget (15 Août 2011)

Chateau de Monrecour Dordogne​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Août 2011)

Les pics de l'Arbizon (Hautes-Pyrénées)





Cliquer sur l'image pour voir en très grand (4000x1339)​


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2011)




----------



## cornelie (31 Août 2011)

* (Grande taille) *


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2011)

*Travaux du futur pont levant à Bordeaux*






Version large (6500x1667)

​


----------



## plovemax (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2011)

Gros panoramique de la chaine des Pyrénées - Depuis le Pic du Midi







*Voir en très grand (8500x1711)* - Ok ça merde un peu à gauche

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Septembre 2011)

C'est un grand classique lorsque la rotation ne se fait pas sur le point nodal : le premier plan ne passe pas. [tien, en cherchant un lien chez Arnaud Frich je découvre qu'il a dissocié la partie traitant de la photo panoramique pour la placer dans un site spécifique.]

C'est très propre tout de même ton affaire 
Mais personnellement, j'aurais appliqué une accentuation sélective uniquement afin de ne pas faire ressortir le bruit dans le bleu foncé du ciel et pour laisser les nuages plus doux.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2011)

Reste plus qu&#8217;a chercher dans mes photos celles qui sont adaptées pour ce petit exercice ! (c&#8217;est pas évident)


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2011)

t'as acheté une rotule ad hoc?


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> t'as acheté une rotule ad hoc?



Pas de rotule, juste un mode pano sur mon appareil  
Pas totalement au point, mais des fois ça passe bien ! (mais dans le cas présent, retravaillée, niveau qualité, c&#8217;est pas top quand même) 
Ceci étant j&#8217;ai une rotule sur mon trépied, mais comme je ne me balade pas avec tt le temps !!


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2011)

si tu veux du parfait, faut rester sur le point nodal dans les 3D comme disait SirDeck.
Je t'accorde pour avoir vu une ninja nodal que c'est lourd et pas facile à ranger dans le sac 

Regarde un bon dans ce domaine :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincemoblog/sets/72157618729517387/


----------



## Scalounet (10 Septembre 2011)

Je me suis intéressé au principe du point nodal.
Ce principe en lui même est facile a mettre en application, mais l&#8217;équipement (comme tu le précises) est lourd (dans tous les sens du terme) 


Merci pour le lien   je ne le connaissais pas, il est vraiment très interessant ! 

Y a plus qu&#8217;a... !!


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2011)

comme je l'indiquais : 


> Le problème n'est pas le pied. Il faut une tête panoramique. Mais à "l'arrache", tu devrais tourner autour du boîtier au lieu de tourner autour de ton axe.


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2011)

et pour clore le sujet avant que cela n'irrite, de la théorie au matériel (c'est un exemple, j'ai pas d'action dans cette boite, qui reste une référence néanmoins) :

http://www.nodalninja.com/


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2011)

Bah, tout ce matos ça m'irrite 

*Port de Lune + 2 bateaux*






*Cliquer ici* pour voir en très grand (10000x1650)​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2011)

Pour voir en plus grand http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/ic1large.jpg/


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2011)

et le bateau qui me ramène à la maison...


----------



## cornelie (18 Septembre 2011)

* (Grande taille) *


----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2011)

Un faux pano du matin






Ici en grand (4928x1880)

​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2011)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il a de faux ce panoramique. Il est panoramique 
Très joli en attendant . Mais je préfère la petite version. Je trouve (au risque de me répéter ) que la grande aurait tiré parti d'une accentuation sélective. Le bruit ressort beaucoup sur le fond alors que justement quelque chose de plus doux en arrière-plan aurait fait ressortir l'accentuation du premier plan.
Très joli en attendant.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Octobre 2011)

Panoramique du fond de la vallée de Sainte-Marie de Campan (65) vers La Mongie






Cliquer pour voir en grand (3500 x 907)

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2011)

Voilà un ciel tout lisse


----------



## quenaur (6 Octobre 2011)




----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2011)

Etre ambassadeur, ça t'oblige  alors du coup, hop, 17 Raws.
promis la prochaine fois ce sera en couleur 
Allez en grand bien sûr, << par là >>​
Ps: au passage hugin fonctionne nickel sous Lion et comme c'est gratuit, hein :love:


----------



## vleroy (28 Octobre 2011)

​
<< en grand faut cliquer et naviguer! >>


----------



## soget (29 Octobre 2011)

Belle Dune​


----------



## vleroy (1 Novembre 2011)

​
iso 12800 mais pour le voir en plus grand, y clique << là >>


----------



## vleroy (4 Novembre 2011)

>> L'original et toutes les explications techniques par là <<​


----------



## Math.p (7 Novembre 2011)




----------



## plovemax (9 Novembre 2011)

L'effet curseurs poussés est totalement assumé (ça c'est des fois que y'en ai qui aient des démangeaisons). premier essai d'un assemblage de plusieurs photos en HDR





Y clique ici pour voir la version grande taille et une version non HDr (faut naviguer un brin)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas vraiment de la démangeaison, plutôt de la nausée en fait.

:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2011)

En basse déf à 800 pix ça passe, mais si on regarde la haute déf, t'as pas mal de pétouilles  et le ciel est saccadé, typique d'un HDr quand on a pas shooté assez vite :rose:
En regardant ta méthode de HDR, je comprends pas trop. C'est plus du tonemapping que du vrai HDR


----------



## plovemax (10 Novembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le Tilt Shift ça fait vomir.





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment de la démangeaison, plutôt de la nausée en fait.
> 
> :rateau:



Tu devrais consulter un toubib, c'est pas normal ces nausées à répétitions... 

:rateau: 



vleroy a dit:


> En basse déf à 800 pix ça passe, mais si on regarde la haute déf, t'as pas mal de pétouilles


Oui tu m'as presque convaincu de nettoyer mon capteur moi-même (bien que j'ai encore quelques craintes de faire une fausse manip


vleroy a dit:


> ...et le ciel est saccadé, typique d'un HDr quand on a pas shooté assez vite :rose:


Ah je n'avais pas pensé à cette cause (je pensais à des microvibrations de mon pieds qui est un peu léger). Je vais tester à l'occasion.


vleroy a dit:


> En regardant ta méthode de HDR, je comprends pas trop. C'est plus du tonemapping que du vrai HDR



Je propose de répondre à cette partie en Cuisine...


----------



## GroDan (14 Novembre 2011)

Sans hdr, ni toshop, juste un film




​


----------



## shub2 (15 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi la technique pour poster des photos de ce format (afin de pas manger toute la page) et que lorsqu'on clique dessus on obtiens la photo en taille réelle ? Y'a un lien j'imagine ?:rose:


----------



## Scalounet (15 Novembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> C'est quoi la technique pour poster des photos de ce format (afin de pas manger toute la page) et que lorsqu'on clique dessus on obtiens la photo en taille réelle ? Y'a un lien j'imagine ?:rose:



Tu peux utiliser ça:  
http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/portfoliohelper-preparez-vos-images-en-quelques-clics-263004.html


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2011)

Black mic mac






Voir en grand ici (3040x1000)

​


----------



## cornelie (20 Novembre 2011)

*  (En grand ici) *


----------



## shub2 (20 Novembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser ça:
> http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/portfoliohelper-preparez-vos-images-en-quelques-clics-263004.html



Superbes photos: mais ce portfolio ça a l'air d'une usine à gaz non ? Vous qui connaissez ça doit être facile mais moi.. On lance le script _Subroutines_ qui se trouve dans le dossier AppleScript du Portfolio(??), on met des photos dans le dossier i*PortfolioHelper*, et puis ..

Bon va falloir bidouiller encore je sens !


----------



## Scalounet (20 Novembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Superbes photos: mais ce portfolio ça a l'air d'une usine à gaz non ? Vous qui connaissez ça doit être facile mais moi.. On lance le script _Subroutines_ qui se trouve dans le dossier AppleScript du Portfolio(??), on met des photos dans le dossier i*PortfolioHelper*, et puis ..
> 
> Bon va falloir bidouiller encore je sens !



Essaye-le, tu verras que cest dune simplicité... E N F A N T I N E !


----------



## shub2 (20 Novembre 2011)

Ton espèce de bug (un cafard ?) m'a ennuyé pendant 10 minutes: j'ai vraiment cru à une bestiole qui s'était glissée derrière la vitre de mon écran !!
Bon sinon, je vais essayer iPortFolio mais on fait comment ?
Il faut dépiauter un script de 100 lignes pour comprendre c'est ça ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2011)

Vous ne voulez pas poursuivre votre conversation dans le fil adéquat, please ?!...


----------



## plovemax (1 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## shub2 (1 Décembre 2011)

Superbe !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Les lumières du matin sont souvent belles, joli.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Baracca (14 Décembre 2011)

Une petite de l'Ile Maurice, précisément sur LIlot Gabriel




(petit aperçu aux environs de 7 Mpx, alors que l'original est de environ 53 Mpx fait avec un assemblage de 6 Photos)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2011)

*Pour voir en grand, tu cliques*​


----------



## GroDan (21 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2012)

​
*>> Making of et toutes les tailles <<*​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2012)

3 x 6 images bracketées à +1ev 0ev -1ev fusionnées dans Bracketeer puis assemblées dans AutoPano.
Cliquer pour voir en version Full Res sur Flickr.


----------



## Christian49140 (8 Janvier 2012)

Je sais qu'il n'y a pas de rapport, mais c'est en ouvrant cette discussion que j'ai eu ce message d'avertissement......donc en toute logique je post sur cette page puisque c'est de la que viens l'avertissement.


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2012)

Et bien vérifie ce que tu installes sur TA machine...
Ici, dans cette section du forum, c'est réservé aux photos, merci... 
Cette manie d'installer des antivirus et autres bidules du genre... 
Fin du hors-sujet...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Janvier 2012)

L'Atonium avec un temps Belge gris souris normal quoi.






La version large (6445 x 1200)

​


----------



## esope (6 Février 2012)

​

merci l'iPhone


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2012)

*Pont de Pierre à Bordeaux*
Aujourd'hui, temps gris avec percées de lumière&#8230; 18 fichiers assemblés pour 27000 pixels de large






Par ici la version grand format (9756 x 1000 pixels)
​


----------



## GroDan (5 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## jaconimbus76 (6 Mars 2012)

c'est quoi ce panorama?????....C'est tout?????


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2012)

Ah.
Encore un membre indispensable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah.
> Encore un membre indispensable...



Ah bon ?!

'tain tu as de bons yeux moi le vois pas dans le tas de ferraille... 

Mais quel est ton secret ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2012)

jaconimbus76 a dit:


> c'est quoi ce panorama?????....C'est tout?????


Cher Monsieur _le photographe pro_...
Mis à part un bonjour, il serait... courtois, d'éviter de rentrer ici, en donnant un "coup de pied dans la porte"...
Cher ami _photographe pro_, nous attendons un panorama de votre part, pour voir l'exemple photographique que nous devrions suivre...

Veuillez agréer, blablabla...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Mon village dans le Doubs.






Sur la gauche un abreuvoir (pas celui que l'on voit) m'a fait un reflet arc en ciel sur la photo.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2012)

Près de chez moi dans le Doubs. A droite la Suisse. Au milieu le Doubs qui sépare les deux pays.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2012)

Je les aurais tournés d'un quart de tour vers la gauche, pour voir les régates... 
Mais pt'être que les pieds au nord ça se fait pas 



​


----------



## dude. (9 Mars 2012)

jaconimbus76 a dit:


> c'est quoi ce panorama?????....C'est tout?????



non mais qu'est ce que c'est que ses maniérés? on arrive sur un forum et on commence tout de suite a être désagréable est agressif????


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> non mais qu'est ce que c'est que ses maniérés? on arrive sur un forum et on commence tout de suite a être désagréable est agressif????


Vu que j'ai écris en vert à ce sujet-là avant...
On (tu) n'es(t) absolument pas obligé d'en remettre une couche... 
En fait : tu ne dois pas...


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)




----------



## plovemax (11 Mars 2012)

Le plus vieux chêne de la forêt de Tronçais 

_Clic pour plus grand_​


----------



## vleroy (12 Mars 2012)

Plus grand pour ce paysage de Bréhat (10630x3543)​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2012)

Un canal dans le midi


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2012)




----------



## Baracca (27 Mars 2012)

(Assemblée avec 7 prises)


----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2012)

>> L'original et le making of <<​


----------



## joanes (26 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## GroDan (26 Mai 2012)

​
:rateau:
Paramat, assemblé à la pdv.​​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2012)

Y a eu du ménage de fait depuis la dernière fois...


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a eu du ménage de fait depuis la dernière fois...



:rateau: Faut bien ranger un peu avant de partir en vacances...






Pellicule Extrafilm sans date de péremption, couché de soleil...​


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2012)

http://www.360cities.net/image/old-bridge-st-affrique-france#106.35,24.77,70.0

je m'amuse avec ptgui


peyret


----------



## GroDan (12 Juin 2012)

Toujours au Paramat, cette fois à la frontière Suisse...






Pellicule Perfecta périmé en 1994


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2012)

Oh le joli panorama de Biaufond ! 
sniff j'ai l'ennui du pays....


----------



## jogary (7 Juillet 2012)




----------



## quenaur (8 Juillet 2012)




----------



## jogary (8 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Je suis fan de la dernière!! Voici la mienne, je l'ai prise au Stade de France 

http://i48.tinypic.com/1jpvkn.jpg


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2012)

Je t'invite à lire les règles de portfolio...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2012)

Le monsieur à gauche a une drôle de tête.


----------



## jogary (10 Juillet 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le monsieur à gauche a une drôle de tête.



 Oui, j'avais vu aussi et cela m'avait fait rire 

Techniquement c'est dû à quoi ? Un pano trop resserré ?

Nota : c'est le seul !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Un raccord avec dermandar ? (appli qui fait des pano sans trop se fouler avec un iPhone)


----------



## jogary (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un raccord avec dermandar ? (appli qui fait des pano sans trop se fouler avec un iPhone)



Hello Power ! 

Peut-être, mais cette application ne fait " normalement " pas de raccord. L'utilisant parfois, c'est juste en faisant pivoter l'iphone que les photos se prennent à chaque mouvements en un " clic " à chaque fois.

Il s'agît peut-être cette fois là d'un bug !

@


----------



## PoM (11 Juillet 2012)

Kho Haa, face à Kho Lanta, Thaïlande


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juillet 2012)

*Plus grand ici*​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Juillet 2012)

Stand up !






Par ici en plus grand (4194x2062)

​


----------



## jogary (20 Juillet 2012)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Vallée d'Ossau en plus grand*[/FONT]​ 
                                           [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GroDan (21 Juillet 2012)

​


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2012)

_(clic)_​


----------



## vleroy (26 Juillet 2012)

>> Cadaques en Espagne avant que la Catalogne s'embrase <<​


----------



## vleroy (1 Août 2012)

Quelques jours avant l'incendie ​
l'original par là


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Août 2012)

Une dia de 1979....Namur confluent de la Sambre et de la Meuse._ (La Sambre à gauche)




_


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

Je crois que vous vous êtes trompés de fil José. Ici ce sont les panoramas, pas les plus elles photos.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Août 2012)

Faudrait faire un peu de vocabulaire...Cette photo est un panorama mais qui n'a pas le style panoramique.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Col du Jaun / Jaun Pass


----------



## Scalounet (19 Août 2012)

*Cirque de Lescun (vallée d'Aspe)​*



​


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2012)

Superbe !  C'est par ici où l'on passe pour l'ascension du Pic d'Annie ( côté Français )

Le site ci-dessous mérite à être connu pour ses photos...

http://www.topopyrenees.com/randonnee-pic-danie-2504m/


----------



## corso (20 Août 2012)

Panorama depuis la cabane de Fründenhütte (Kandersteg)


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2012)

Col d'Agnes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Col du Jaun / Jaun Pass (nouvel hébergement)


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans l'attente des nouveaux panoramas « automatiques » à partir des iBidules sous iOS 6, dont la sortie est imminente, je participe à « l'ancienne manière », avec un panorama fait avec DoubleTake, à partir de photos d'un iPhone tenu à bout de bras. Cliquez sur l'aperçu pour le grand format.



​
Il s'agit d'une vue du village de Veyre-Monton en Auvergne.


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2012)

salut pim,

seul défaut dans ton panorama, c'est qu'on voit les raccords, non pas en terme de ligne mais d'exposition. En la regardant en grand, une partie du village est à l'ombre et au centre, ils ont droit à la lumière. 
IOs6 ou pas, ce n'est pas avec un iphone qu'on fera des assemblages parfaits pour ce genre d'images 
En revanche, dans des outils dédiés à ce type d'exercice, on doit pouvoir corriger les différences d'expo que tu ne peux pas maîtriser sur un iphone  à essayer pour voir


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2012)

Tu as parfaitement raison Vleroy (coucou au passage !  ) ; mais en fait, je n'y arrive pas avec DoubleTake : les curseurs de réglage sont bloqués ! Est-ce un bug avec Mountain Lion ?

Et je ne vais pa trop chercher, j'espère que sous iOS 6 ce genre de problème sera directement géré par le mode panorama ! Car c'est bien ce que laisse entre Apple dans sa présentation de mercredi.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2012)

Aurore sur le futur pont








En plus grand ici 3500 x 1000​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2012)

Sémaphore aux journée du patrimoine
Grosses jumelles grossissement 40x


----------



## jogary (16 Septembre 2012)




----------



## jogary (17 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Eigger - Monch - Jungfrau depuis le Brienzer Rothorn​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2012)

Repas au restaurant il est dans le panorama.






Cliquer ici pour voir en grand (6512x1000 pixels)

​


----------



## jogary (25 Septembre 2012)

Superbe ! La prochaine fois que je vais à Bordx en déplacement j'irais voir d'ici ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




pim a dit:


> Et je ne vais pa trop chercher, j'espère que sous iOS 6 ce genre de problème sera directement géré par le mode panorama ! Car c'est bien ce que laisse entre Apple dans sa présentation de mercredi.



Hello...en tant que véritable amateur ( je sais :mouais: ) il y a une très bonne appli qui fonctionnait déjà sous IOS 5 avec les iphone 4 et 4S :

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/dermandar-panorama/id441183050?mt=8


----------



## Raf (29 Septembre 2012)

​
Réalisé avec un iPhone 4S et l'appli photo. Redressement et recadrage avec Photoshop.


----------



## Monoskiingman (1 Octobre 2012)

...pour ce préparer à l'ambiance.
Bonsoir à tous.
Voilà une rubrique qui mintéresse bien et donc je souhaite vous soumettre mes contributions.
Elles sont toutes réalisées avec un Canon, mais surtout un programme gratuit du monde windows pour lequel je n'ai jamais trouvé d'équivalent (en dehors de programmes forts chères et pas forcément mieux), le dit programme tournant sur mac avec WineHelper et X11 puisque n'ayant pas de partition Win. Il s'agit d'Autostitch (http://autostitch.softonic.fr/)






La grande version est là =>http://imageshack.us/a/img266/6420/lesverdoux18h30.jpg
Mais la version originale fait 17303x2615 et 12,9 Mo et je sais pas pourquoi mais ImageShak y' veut pô 

Atchao


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

*Ici en grand* : http://hpics.li/26bfa21


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Pris depuis le même endroit que la précédente, mais en regardant vers le Sud-Est au lieu de l'Ouest.
La première : lumière du matin (10h), celle-ci, lumière de l'après-midi (16h).





*En grand ici :* http://hpics.li/f254ce4


----------



## Monoskiingman (4 Octobre 2012)

Sympas les Pyrénées Ariègoises
Je connais plus coté Pyrénées Atlantiques


----------



## Monoskiingman (6 Octobre 2012)

Salut Tutti
Encore un peu de neige givrée.
-27° au moment de la photos.
Elle est composée de 16 images prises à la verticale...juste le temps de se geler les doigts , mais elle ne couvre pas 180° (ce n'est pas la même route)

  Ps: désolé mais je "cafouille" encore un peu avec mes albums Flickr










En grand ici => http://imageshack.us/a/img844/9654/plainedelansavillard.jpg


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2012)

Occlusion du front vu par la tranche


----------



## jogary (18 Octobre 2012)

Monoskiingman a dit:


> Sympas les Pyrénées Ariègoises
> Je connais plus coté *Pyrénées Atlantiques*



    :style: :king:


----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2012)

La dernière pièce du puzzle







La version en grand (4500 x 1420 pixels)

  ​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2012)

Je fais suite avec un panoramique vertical d'une des piles du pont :






La version haute déf ici (1350*×*5782 pixels)

​


----------



## quenaur (1 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Monoskiingman (6 Novembre 2012)

Je reprends mes petites contributions, en remerciant momo.fr pour ses remarques avisées 

Un petit tour dans le Tyrol face au Wildspitze



 20100702 Rifflsee Taschachhaus 11h23 par Olivier du Vercors, sur Flickr

En tout gros c'est par là => http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4887/20100702rifflseetaschac.jpg


----------



## thibosco17 (8 Novembre 2012)

Sunset beach and shrimp - Charente Maritme (17) par Thibosco17, sur Flickr


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2012)

Même chose que dit dans l'autre fil...
Ce serait bien de varier les photos postées...


----------



## jogary (17 Novembre 2012)

Original : http://nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/11/17/12111706131046441.jpg


----------



## Scalounet (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## quenaur (13 Décembre 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img818/4435/panoramasanstitre14.jpg​


----------



## WebDesign (28 Décembre 2012)

Le port de nice:


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Oups désolé... problème de mise en page


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2012)

Saint Martin de Ré en avril dernier


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2012)

Saint Martin de Ré en avril dernier







Désolé.... le "é" à la fin du nom de fichier (StMartindeRé) semble poser problème sur certains navigrateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Déjà bourré, Rémy ?


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

Puisque Remy a posté une image du Grand Canyon (et pour éviter de faire doublon), voici une autre partie de l'Arizona 




Spur Cross Ranch Conservation Area, Cave Creek, AZ​
(pour ceux de passage dans le coin, y'a le resto "The Horny Toad" qui fait un poulet grillé vraiment terrible   )


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2013)

Mafate vu du Maido (ile de la Réunion)


----------



## Nathalex (18 Mars 2013)

Classique mais toujours aussi majestueux !!


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mars 2013)

Bordeaux un matin






Par ici en grand​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2013)




----------



## caramelfemme (26 Mai 2013)

Juste découvert .... ce sont de magnifiques photos! I love it! Bientôt, je vais voler vers l'Amérique du Sud. Je vais prendre des photos xD


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2013)

Installation au Jardin Public







En plus grand ici (2500x496)
Sculptures de Jaume Plensa

​


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2013)

*En plus grand*​


----------



## plovemax (9 Août 2013)

Vallon laugier vu des crêtes de Vars-01​
Clic pour plus grand


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2013)

Lever de soleil sur le lac Batur


----------



## Scalounet (13 Août 2013)

600m de dénivelé positif sur 3 kms, ça en valait la peine non ? 



​


----------



## Scalounet (14 Août 2013)

2ème lac, même hauteur !


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2013)

Paris depuis la Terrasse de St Germain en Laye


----------



## plovemax (17 Août 2013)

Lac Ste Anne sous les nuages​
Clic pour plus grand


----------



## jogary (19 Août 2013)

Hier soir...







Sinon *en plus grand*


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Août 2013)

Paquebot à la manuvre






En bien plus grand ici (8000x2165 - 5,6 Mo)

  ​


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2013)

Le château de Blandy Les tours en Seine et Marne


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2013)

Troquets, peuple et vélos à Port-Joinville






Un peu plus grand, clic​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Septembre 2013)

Quittant Hdic vers l'est


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2013)

Les cardinaux ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Les cardinaux ?



Non, les voilà les Grands Cardinaux, juste au sud du pano précédent


----------



## gregor.samsa (15 Septembre 2013)

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7866/6hzh.jpg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## momo-fr (8 Octobre 2013)

Vélodrome de Bordeaux / la passerelle / le parking solaire de la foire expo






En grand ici (7179x700 pixels)
En très grand ici (10256x1000 pixels)



_La voiture à suivi toute la prise de vue_​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

Derniers jours de plage






Plus grand ici​


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

Le contexte économique n'aidant pas, nous sommes contraints de clore ce fil et nous vous invitons dès maintenant à nous faire partager vos pano sur PVPBP Les cimaises ou Le labo de PVPBP.

La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.


----------

